# 2006 - Present :  Food Pics with Chat



## Cruz Family

_Moderator note:_
_Reviving an older thread with current food pictures around page 33._

_In the process of removing links that will not open.._
_Some pictures have been removed by the original posters._
_macraven_



I am going to US/IOA in Oct. and would LOVE    to see some food pictures. There are a million WDW food pics on a Disney resturant thread, lets see what US/IOA has to offer. Thanks in advance,   Melissa


----------



## robvia

And then you can see the menu for the Hard Rock Cafe (HRC) here.
http://www.hardrock.com/locations/cafes/MenuNew.aspx?lc=ORLA
Jumba Combo is awesome.


----------



## lindalinda

I absolutely HAVE to have green eggs and ham when I'm there!  It would just be wrong not to.


----------



## wilma-bride

Here's some more food pics from Mythos   






*Chocolate shake*






*Yummy bread*






*Oriental chicken salad*






*Chicken sandwich and fries*






*Warm chocolate banana gooey cake*


----------



## Cruz Family

Those are great, any more??


----------



## disneymom727

Any more food pics?


----------



## damo

Bubba Gump's appetizer platter and onion rings


----------



## Fan2CSkr

I have some!
These are from The Island Dining Room at RPR. Bread Basket
Grilled Cheese
Cobb Salad
Burger smothered in short ribs


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Shrimp Fra Diavolo
Veal Parmigiana - neither on the menu the chef made them up on request.
Best Hot Cocoa made with love by Mama herself!


----------



## bubba's mom

*Hot dog at Nathan's (Amity)*





*Forget the name of this shrimp dinner DH had at BG (will look it up):*





*Kid's pizza and my fried chicken at BG:*





*The "side" w/ the kids pizza:*





*Appetizer dip:*





*Drink menu:*





*Margaritaville nachos:*




oh snap!!!!


----------



## macraven

yum yum


----------



## suzimar57

so glad i found this post - been wondering if there were any pictures of food from Universal! (love that stack of onion rings at Bubba Gumps)


----------



## disneyjunkie

Please post more!


----------



## margaret2

hope more post there loverly food pics takes us straight back to the fun


----------



## Worfiedoodles

subscribing. Yum!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

I just uploaded some more food pics from last trip! These will be from Mythos. This meal tied with Tchoup Chop it was just incredible and everything was delicious. Looking now, I wish I could be there today for lunch!

We started with a pizza as an appetizer. It has tasso ham and fresh tomatoes, a few different cheeses and it tasted like, MORE!






Next up was the Buffalo Chicken Wrap






Kids chicken fingers, fries and corn.






My husband had the cowboy steak sandwich - really good!






I had the MOST amazing special. It was the risotto of the day. Huge sea scallops over risotto with asparagus in a blueberry reduction sauce. So amazing.






To top it all off we had a few of those shot size desserts to share. They were chocolate mousse, blueberry lemon and a raspberry cheesecake. One better than the next!


----------



## MamaKate

Fan2CSkr said:


> I had the MOST amazing special. It was the risotto of the day. Huge sea scallops over risotto with asparagus in a blueberry reduction sauce. So amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To top it all off we had a few of those shot size desserts to share. They were chocolate mousse, blueberry lemon and a raspberry cheesecake. One better than the next!



I agree!! Everytime we eat at Mythos I get the risotto of the day and I have never been disappointed.  

During our trip in Feb. DD & I split the scallop risotto w/blueberry sauce.  At first I was a little leary about the blueberry sauce, but it was fantastic!!

We also tried one of each of the dessert shots (except the espresso flavor, don't like coffee).  They had five different flavors when we ate there: Chocolate Mousee, blueberry, rasberry cheesecake, Keylime & chocolate espresso.

Thanks for bringing back the wonderful memories of our lunch


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Tchoup Chop Pictures!

The infamous Mai Tai






Seafood starter compliments of the chef.






Grilled Double Cut Pork Chop 






I had a seafood special that I will have to look up. It was sea bass with shrimp in an amazing reduction sauce.






Stir Fried Green Beans with Pork Glaze 






Chocolate dipped strawberries in a huge bowl of fresh whipped cream.


----------



## PlutoLuvr

Fan2CSkr, yum!!!  Thanks for posting all of these.

I always, always get the risotto of the day at Mythos, and I often wonder if maybe I should try something else.  That pizza is looking pretty darn sweet.

We are loving what Mythos is doing with the scallops.  Our last visit, instead of the blueberry reduction, it was a champagne raspberry reduction.  It was ubert-hot outside (September), and the raspberry and champagne were so light and airy.  Even tickled our noses a bit.  Stellar!!!


----------



## lindalinda

I will take some pics next week and post them!
Heres a couple from last year (didnt take many "food" pics, I will do better this year!)

Highly recommend the oreo martini at NBA City!





Boys loved the buffalo chicken wrap at Mythos


----------



## Fan2CSkr

lindalinda, that Oreo martini looks really tasty! Looks like dessert! I think its interesting that your pic of buffalo chicken wrap and mine look so different. Guess it matters who makes it.

On a side note - will be adding more pics today after I upload some.


----------



## bubba's mom

Fan2CSkr said:


> On a side note - will be adding more pics today after I upload some.




yay   we need more FOOD pix!


----------



## TigerKat

bubba's mom said:


> yay   we need more FOOD pix!



I agree - I just found this thread - thanks Fan2CSkr!!


----------



## Eeyore's Tailfinder

More, more! I just found this thread too!!

Thank you sooo much for the Bubba Gump pics - those onion rings look amazing, they are a must!

We're visiting Orlando for the first time in August


----------



## PlutoLuvr

Here's a few from recent trips:

Mythos --

Risotto of the day
     Scallops and veggies with that champagne/raspberry reduction






Salmon






Pastabilities
     Oak-fired chicken on top of a pasta tossed with mushroom pesto surrounded by a garlic/cream/wine sauce ... with veggies








Tchoup Chop

Southwest-style snapper with a cream/avocado puree, black beans and a carrot/cilantro slaw on top






Appetizer from the chef's menu.  Shrimp were inside the rolls, and the things on top were fried green onions.  Awesome and tasty use of green onions, IMO.  About the best "onion rings" we've ever had.






Sorry the photos are so large.  I need to venture over to tech support to see how to reduce a bit.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Bumping in hopes that others will add their pics!


----------



## Simbee3

I think that this is a great thread and I am looking forward to seeing more pictures of great US food. 
Keep em coming 
Looking forward to many more pictues, so I can have a better idea of where to eat while we are there.


----------



## Eeyore's Tailfinder

That Pastabilities looks amazing! 

Anything with pasta and garlic is good in my book!!


----------



## PlutoLuvr

Here's some pix from our stay last week.  Mythos, once again, exceeded our expections in so many ways.  We dined twice for lunch.  I've also included a pic of the fish & chips from Finnegan's.

Also worth mentioning:  Although it's not at Universal, which we believe blows WDW food out of the water generally speaking, the character breakfast at O'Hana at the Poly was excellent.  No pix, but was definitely a highlight of our trip and a restaurant we'd recommend.

Ok...here's pix with descriptions above every photo.  Sorry in advance for the size.  At least everyone will get a very clear, large picture 

Mythos:
Blueberries were the theme of this menu.  This is the spinach salad with salmon and blueberries, topped with bleu cheese crumbles, tomatoes and a warm bacon vinaigrette.  Stellar!!!  One thing I love about Mythos' salads:  The dishes they serve them in.  In each of the four corners are a small dip, a crevice, where a bit of the dressing ends up in.  Wonderful for those last few bites.







Risotto of the Day -- seared scallops atop spinach risotto, fresh veggies, with a creamed mushroom sauce.  Excellent!!!







Buffalo Chicken Wrap, stuff with mashed potatoes, chicken & cheese.  Fries on the side.  Very good.






The next was one of the best things I've ever tasted.  I plan on calling Mythos to inquire about the recipe.  Oak grilled pork tenderloin, topped with a gooey crust of chopped pistachios, blueberries and blue cheese, with a port wine sauce underneath.  Served with warm spinach tossed with fresh garlic, as well as smoky baked macaroni & cheese, mushrooms & grape tomatoes.  Truly out of this world!!!  Honestly, the best pork I've ever had.






Lastly, the fish & chips at Finnegan's


----------



## jewell

OMG!!!  These pictures are making me so hungrey!   I never thought of taking a picture of my food, but I will in this August when I go!  We are definitely eating at Mythos, Tchoup Chop, and Lombard's, so I'll get some pics.  Haven't decided where else to eat though, my son who heard me talking about Bubba Grumps wants to eat there. 

 I hate to wish my summer away, but I wish August would hurry and get here!!!!


----------



## HeatherPage

Oh moderators...maybe you could make this a sticky like the Disney food pics thread...pretty please?


----------



## wilma-bride

*From our February trip:*

*Desserts at Lombards*

Flourless chocolate cake






New York cheesecake






Some sort of caramel brownie concoction - it was HUGE!






Key lime pie


----------



## wilma-bride

Mythos

Kids pizza - no tomato as my kids are allergic - they liked the yellow side but not the orange side (think the orange side was cheddar)


----------



## FormrCastMbr

subscribing!


----------



## GemmaPixie

Subscribing- im hungry now and really fancy buffalo chicken wraps!!


----------



## zippyhannah

wilma-bride said:


> Mythos
> 
> Kids pizza - no tomato as my kids are allergic - they liked the yellow side but not the orange side (think the orange side was cheddar)



 omg joh that kids pizza looks huge i think me and my mum will be shareing a lot or just getting startes/kids stuff all we'll come home bout 20 stone lol


----------



## shanomi4

*Toto, I have a feeling we're not in Disney anymore*

YUMMM....MORE MORE


----------



## Cass

subscribing, great thread!

Where is Bubba Gump's?


----------



## bubba's mom

Bubba Gumps is at CityWalk....just up from Cinnabon


----------



## IluvmyRott

Cass said:


> subscribing, great thread!
> 
> Where is Bubba Gump's?



I've never been there, but I know it's in CityWalk.


----------



## myosotisd

> How was the green eggs and ham platter? I have been preparing the kids for this by reading the book with all 3 of them atleast once a week.
> 
> Is this something you would recommend?



it was not very yummy just ok for me but it's very fun, and you can order just one to try and share it and make your own opinion


----------



## Simbee3

myosotisd said:


> it was not very yummy just ok for me but it's very fun, and you can order just one to try and share it and make your own opinion



Thanks, I think I will do that. because my husband wasn't to excited about the whole green eggs and ham thing. But, it's all about the experience, right.


----------



## Rags




----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Thank you for posting these.  I forgot about those shot glass desserts at Mythos.  Just the right size after a meal.


----------



## TigerKat

These were delicious entrees we had at NBA City. The first one is Chicken Bleu Cheese Pasta with Garlic, Mushrooms & Spinach:






The second was a Bruschetta Salad - Three slices of brick-oven toasted Asiago cheese bread topped with fresh pesto, vine ripe Roma tomatoes and Mozzarella cheese, placed on a mound of assorted fresh field greens tossed in raspberry walnut vinaigrette dressing. Grilled Shrimp were added:


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

I heard NBA City was really good. Now I can say it looks really good. Mm


----------



## PlutoLuvr

So, Kathy, which one of y'all got that blue cheese chicken pasta?  It's one of my favorite dishes in the world.

I remember I had to be practically dragged to NBA City (I'm an "indoor" gal, as my hubby says, and I could care less about sports -- particularly basketball) the first time we went.  I ordered that blue cheese pasta, and I was dragging the hubby back there for dinner again the very next night.

DH gets the ribs.  They are good, but they don't hold a candle to that pasta.

Glad you enjoyed!  The food at USO/CW/IOA is amazing.


----------



## TigerKat

PlutoLuvr said:


> So, Kathy, which one of y'all got that blue cheese chicken pasta?  It's one of my favorite dishes in the world.
> 
> I remember I had to be practically dragged to NBA City (I'm an "indoor" gal, as my hubby says, and I could care less about sports -- particularly basketball) the first time we went.  I ordered that blue cheese pasta, and I was dragging the hubby back there for dinner again the very next night.
> 
> DH gets the ribs.  They are good, but they don't hold a candle to that pasta.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed!  The food at USO/CW/IOA is amazing.



Actually DH ordered the pasta but we ended up splitting both with a lot left over, it was a ton of food!!


----------



## PlutoLuvr

It is a ton of food!  I try and bring my mother so we can share it, as my hubby will not do blue cheese ... unless it's on a chicken wing.

We eat there a lot during our timeshare week since we can box up the leftovers and eat it for breakfast the next day


----------



## TigerKat

What I loved about that pasta dish is that it's not as rich as you'd think it would be. They don't go overboard on the blue cheese.


----------



## t-and-a

TigerKat said:


> These were delicious entrees we had at NBA City. The first one is Chicken Bleu Cheese Pasta with Garlic, Mushrooms & Spinach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second was a Bruschetta Salad - Three slices of brick-oven toasted Asiago cheese bread topped with fresh pesto, vine ripe Roma tomatoes and Mozzarella cheese, placed on a mound of assorted fresh field greens tossed in raspberry walnut vinaigrette dressing. Grilled Shrimp were added:



That food from NBA City looks AWESOME!!! Do you have any food pics from anywhere else?


----------



## TigerKat

t-and-a -

Come check out my review, it's full of pics!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1661247


----------



## Simbee3

I know that someone had a picture of the green eggs and ham up. But, it seems like its missing now. Does anyone have any another so I could show my kids what it looks like.

And it seems like knowone is posting in this thread. I would love to see many more of what Universal has to offer, food wise. So I can begin to count the days and dream about our next visit this summer.


----------



## Rags

More Please!!!!!!!!


----------



## apparition

wilma-bride said:


> *From our February trip:*
> 
> *Desserts at Lombards*
> 
> Flourless chocolate cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York cheesecake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sort of caramel brownie concoction - it was HUGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key lime pie




I've never been to Lombard's but I think I'm gonna go now, just for the desserts!!


----------



## lynn71092

subscribing...


----------



## twinmommyks

More pictures please!!!!!  We are going to US in May (our first trip there) and love looking at these pictures so we can decide where we want to eat. 

Bren


----------



## Snowy-girls

Claire L your piccies had me drooling-but what are 'dipping dots' is this something good i have been missing out on??.Thanks.x.


----------



## Debs Hill

ha! ha! I was about to ask exactly the same question about the dipping dots......maybe it's a 'non-English' thing as I've never seen them before!! But they look yummy!!!
Debsx


----------



## wwessing

Snowy-girls said:


> Claire L your piccies had me drooling-but what are 'dipping dots' is this something good i have been missing out on??.Thanks.x.



It's ice cream


----------



## Snowy-girls

wwessing said:


> It's ice cream


Thank you,the little balls are ice-cream?? or theres ice-cream underneath the balls?? Sorry!!!! I can be slow on the uptake sometimes  .x.


----------



## ky07

Snowy-girls said:


> Thank you,the little balls are ice-cream?? or theres ice-cream underneath the balls?? Sorry!!!! I can be slow on the uptake sometimes  .x.



*No its actual icecream but made in a diffrent way and if not mistaking they are frozen with something like nitrogen *


----------



## Claire L

Snowy-girls said:


> Claire L your piccies had me drooling-but what are 'dipping dots' is this something good i have been missing out on??.Thanks.x.



Dippin dots are freeze dried drips of ice cream as far as I am aware, very tasty esp the chocolate  

Claire


----------



## Snowy-girls

Thanks for explaining to me,will deffinatley have to try some.x.


----------



## CABBYJ1118

Is it wrong to lick my computer screen?


----------



## coastermom

I was doing this  and just found this thread and saw the first two pages of Mythos food pics . I have never been there and we are going in May I can't wait now It looks amazing  .


----------



## Snowy-girls

CABBYJ1118 said:


> Is it wrong to lick my computer screen?


Not at all-serial screen licker here. Don't be ashamed-tell the world.x.


----------



## MassMom94

coastermom said:


> I was doing this  and just found this thread and saw the first two pages of Mythos food pics . I have never been there and we are going in May I can't wait now It looks amazing  .


My bad, we ate at Mythos twice this past week and took no pictures. It IS amazing. Just make sure you have a reservation (you can book when you arrive at the park that AM, or at US if you're at that park, or at your hotel if you're staying onsite) so you don't have to wait very long for a table.


----------



## Metro West

I would take pictures of the food I get but I usually eat it before I think about it.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> I would take pictures of the food I get but I usually eat it before I think about it.



*Don't feel lonely cause I do the samething and say oops forgot to take the pic  *


----------



## Metro West

ky07 said:


> *Don't feel lonely cause I do the samething and say oops forgot to take the pic  *


Yup..and I'm not about to "bring it up" for a picture...if you know what I mean.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> Yup..and I'm not about to "bring it up" for a picture...if you know what I mean.


----------



## Debs Hill

Bump!


----------



## Debs Hill

Bump bump!!! 
Debsx


----------



## bridgetb99

WOW!  NEVER look at this thread on an empty stomach! PURE EVIL!!!

& I loooooove Mythos


----------



## ky07

bridgetb99 said:


> WOW!  NEVER look at this thread on an empty stomach! PURE EVIL!!!
> 
> & I loooooove Mythos


----------



## hohoz

Wow my mouth is watering.  This food looks better than WDW's.  I know this is the WDW boards so don't kill me.  We found out this week we had to postpone our Aug 08 trip to WDW til June 09, so I was pretty bummed about that.  But I have been trying to see if we could afford to do 2 to 3 days onsite at HRH or RPR.  I'll keep looking for deals.


----------



## ky07

hohoz said:


> Wow my mouth is watering.  This food looks better than WDW's.  I know this is the WDW boards so don't kill me.  We found out this week we had to postpone our Aug 08 trip to WDW til June 09, so I was pretty bummed about that.  But I have been trying to see if we could afford to do 2 to 3 days onsite at HRH or RPR.  I'll keep looking for deals.



* We won't do anything like that this is what we like to call the darkside of the boards cause while we all may love disney we also Love Universal so feel free to ask anything about Universal cause there are alot of people that know all Universal and  *


----------



## hohoz

Thanks for the support.  I never stayed on property we always purchased FOL pass.  We usually stay at Marriott Grande Vista (our timeshare).  But for a quick trip I would consider staying at HRH or RPR.  WHich one would a DD7 enjoy more?


----------



## ky07

hohoz said:


> Thanks for the support.  I never stayed on property we always purchased FOL pass.  We usually stay at Marriott Grande Vista (our timeshare).  But for a quick trip I would consider staying at HRH or RPR.  WHich one would a DD7 enjoy more?



I think you would like staying onsite cause while you purchase and express pass and its only good for use only once per ride but if you stay at an onsite hotel RPR HRH or PBH then you recieve what we call fotl and it gives you unlimited express passes to the rides .


----------



## FireandIce

hohoz said:


> Thanks for the support.  I never stayed on property we always purchased FOL pass.  We usually stay at Marriott Grande Vista (our timeshare).  But for a quick trip I would consider staying at HRH or RPR.  WHich one would a DD7 enjoy more?



They are both great hotels, but I would lean toward the Hard Rock. It has a nice slide in the pool with many activities to keep DD7 busy, and it is the closest hotel to the parks.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Towering Cheesecake from NBA City


----------



## JSThatcher

Y'all making me so hungry!! NO FAIR I'm on a diet!!! Excellent pictures though. Can't wait to go!!


----------



## MRS AR

We need more pics of food!!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

FireandIce said:


> They are both great hotels, but I would lean toward the Hard Rock. It has a nice slide in the pool with many activities to keep DD7 busy, and it is the closest hotel to the parks.



I agree with FireandIce.  HRH was really kid friendly with video games, DVD player, and play area in the kid's suite.  And yes, the pool was awesome.  The Kitchen and The Palm restaurants were fantastic, and Emach and Bolio's ice cream shop had super yummy ice cream creations.  I wish I had pictures of those meals!  We had steak and lobster at The Palm that were to die for.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Chinese Chicken Salad from Mythos


----------



## donaldduck352

need more pics of Mytho's and Bubbas.3 weeks and counting for vact.3nihgts @ RPR.The pics are making my decision where too eat easyer.Also anyone with Wantilan Luau pics please.


----------



## MRS AR

Love the pic of the salad.  What is the dressing? Looks kinda like some poppy seeds


----------



## goofie4goofy

Chinese chicken salad  my favorite Mythos dish


----------



## MRS AR

Looks great! What kind of dressing is on it?


----------



## tlinus

*Bumping from way way back on page 5*


----------



## Melisa1

I love all these pics!!!!!!!!!!!!  More please


----------



## Akdar

Nachos at the Nascar Cafe, I had no idea there would be so much on my plate, as you can see by the look on my face


----------



## donaldduck352

That thing looks bigger then the table.I've been known for my appetite, but can 1 man finish that in 1 sitting??


----------



## Metro West

Akdar said:


> Nachos at the Nascar Cafe, I had no idea there would be so much on my plate, as you can see by the look on my face


Holy heartburn and gas Batman! That's looks yummmmmmmy!


----------



## donaldduck352

If you can do that for dinner,I'm putting my stock money in ROLAIDES!!!


----------



## CPM

Akdar said:


> Nachos at the Nascar Cafe, I had no idea there would be so much on my plate, as you can see by the look on my face



 we had those last week! They were so yummy!! We had never eaten at Nascar, it was a pleasant surprise!!


----------



## Metro West

CPM said:


> we had those last week! They were so yummy!! We had never eaten at Nascar, it was a pleasant surprise!!


I'll have to try that sometime.


----------



## Akdar

donaldduck352 said:


> That thing looks bigger then the table.I've been known for my appetite, but can 1 man finish that in 1 sitting??


I know I didn't!  I took a lot of that back to our room at the HRH, and that was just the appetizer.  The nachos were excellent, that much I do remember.


----------



## Lisa P.

Akdar, that looks a lot like the volcano nachos at Margaritavilla.  My grown DD and I shared it along w/2 side salads.  We ended up bring most of it back to our condo and sharing it for another meal!

Have you had the volcano nachos and can you compare them?


----------



## macraven

hey metro, wanna do dinner there and try the nachos come october?


they look great


----------



## Akdar

Lisa P. said:


> Akdar, that looks a lot like the volcano nachos at Margaritavilla.  My grown DD and I shared it along w/2 side salads.  We ended up bring most of it back to our condo and sharing it for another meal!
> 
> Have you had the volcano nachos and can you compare them?



Sorry Lisa, I can't help you with that one, I've never had the volcano nachos, not yet anyway


----------



## Cass

Akdar said:


> Nachos at the Nascar Cafe, I had no idea there would be so much on my plate, as you can see by the look on my face



LOL that is a great photo!  made me hungry too


----------



## Cass

Mythos







Bread and Butter (Very good bread!)






Chef's Pizza - plain, cheese only $7.50






Buffalo BBQ Fried Chicken Wrap - (Lunch Only) Spicy, sweet fried chicken with cheddar mashed potatoes and fresh greens wrapped in a grilled tortilla with french fries $12.95  (we substituted salad)






Chinese Chicken Salad 11.95






Rice Krispy Sushi Treats - Rich Krispy Treats Presented Sushi Style $1.99







Warm Chocolate Banana Gooey Cake - with foster sauce, plantations and peanut butter ice cream $5.25


----------



## Princess Michelle

Omigosh, I want to eat at Trattoria del Porto right now! We really need a drooling smiley...


----------



## Cass

I think I'm up for tha brownie sundae from Lombards!


----------



## Princess Michelle

That looked deliciously decadent too!


----------



## MRS AR

looking at all this food makes me ready to break my diet in 20 days!


----------



## goofygirl64

Has anyone tried the Island's Dining buffet at the RPR?   Please show pics!!!
Luv these food pictures and mini reviews!!!


----------



## goofygirl64

Hi 2angelsinheaven

Does the chinese food tast as good as it looks?  We luv chinese food.
Do you have any more pics???


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

The meats were pretty good but the rice was not so good.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*NBA CITY*
CityWalk






Parmesan Chicken Tenders






Wings Your Way w/ Peach BBQ Sauce






Crab Rangoon






New York Strip Steak






Cajun Stuffed Chicken


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Bula Pool Bar & Grill*
Royal Pacific Resort






Huli Huli Chicken Sandwich - Ginger-soy charbroiled chicken breast, smoked gouda cheese, avocado on Hawaiian sweet bread with fried yucca






Sun-Bathed Creamy Shrimp and Spinach Dip - Served with fresh fried tortilla chips $8.50






Chimichurri Steak Wrap- Grilled skirt steak, ****take mushrooms, maui onions, tomato cream cheese, romaine hearts and chimichurri sauce with pasta salad


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Orchid Court Lounge Sushi Bar*
Royal Pacific Resort






Volcano Roll






Lori Lori Roll


----------



## RAPstar

what's that pink stuff?


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

RAPstar said:


> what's that pink stuff?



Strawberry yogurt. The Lori Lori Roll had tuna, salmon, avocado, strawberries, and greens, wrapped in rice paper and with strawberry yogurt on top. REALLY good.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Mythos*
Islands of Adventure






Chef's Signature Pizza






Tempura Shrimp Sushi






Blueberry and Pistachio Crusted Grilled Pork - With blue cheese and a port wine sauce. Served with smokey cheddar macaroni and cheese 






Pastabilities - Pork with Fettucini Alfredo, peppers, and a spicy tomato sauce






Mythos Bistro Filet - With Burgundy mashed potatoes, truffle butter and topped with spicy fried onions 






Warm Chocolate Banana Gooey Cake - flourless chocolate cake with foster sauce, sliced bananas, a crispy plantain and peanut butter ice cream


----------



## RAPstar

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Strawberry yogurt. The Lori Lori Roll had tuna, salmon, avocado, strawberries, and greens, wrapped in rice paper and with strawberry yogurt on top. REALLY good.



That does sound good. Is all sushi raw? That's the only thing that makes me leery. My friend Chip who's going with me like sushi, so I'll have someone there to recommend stuff to me also!


----------



## patster734

Our food pictures from Mythos:

Pastabilities





Risotto of the Day:


----------



## patster734

And what's a trip to Mythos without a Potion of the Gods!


----------



## patster734

Hard Rock Cafe hamburger:





with a malt:


----------



## tlinus

DH is going to get angry (or call me  ) - BUT - I will try for food pics this time


----------



## orlandonyc

patster734 said:


> And what's a trip to Mythos without a Potion of the Gods!



ooh yeah!!<<<<<duffman voice


----------



## orlandonyc

hey anthony is the shrimp cooked in that shrimp sushi?


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

orlandonyc said:


> hey anthony is the shrimp cooked in that shrimp sushi?



In the Mythos one, yes.


----------



## LeslieR

Thanks for the food pix! I'm interested in trying the sushi, Mama Dellas, Mythos and that shrimp dip at Bula bar looks outta this world!!!!

Thanks for the food pix!  I love it...


----------



## PlutoLuvr

Man o man, these pix look delish!  Thanks for sharing.

I see the beloved pork w/pistachios, blueberries, blue cheese and smoky mac is still on the menu.     

But I gotta say the burgundy mashed potatoes look like -- well, they just don't look like something that belongs on a plate if you catch my drift. Were they that brown on the plate, or did the photo do that?  And the ... shape  

YIKES!!!

I know the photos of the blueberry encrusted pork don't do the dish justice IRL.  But I had to do a serious double take when I saw those potatoes!


----------



## TigerKat

PlutoLuvr said:


> But I gotta say the burgundy mashed potatoes look like -- well, they just don't look like something that belongs on a plate if you catch my drift. Were they that brown on the plate, or did the photo do that?  And the ... shape
> 
> YIKES!!!



I didn't notice it at first but went back to look and you're right!!!!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

TigerKat said:


> I didn't notice it at first but went back to look and you're right!!!!



 

The burgundy mashed potatoes were actually pretty good! That was my friend Luis' plate and he wasn't too big a fan of them. He asked for a side of the cheddar mashed potatoes instead.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

_*Islands Taste of the Pacific*_
*Islands Dining Room*
Royal Pacific Resort






Seared Ahi Tuna Martinis and some kind of passion fruit juice






Ginger Spiced Chicken Wings






Vegetable Lo Mein






Wok Seared Angus Beef with Chinese Stir-Fried Broccoli






Kona Smoked Shredded Pork With Pineapple and Orange Ginger Essence






Jasmine Rice






Seasonal Pacific Catch of the Day with Island Scampi






A plate I made with some Spring Rolls with two different sauces and Pork Pot Stickers and Chicken Dim Sum with Ponzu Sauce


----------



## orlandonyc

nerdboyrockstar said:


> _*Islands Taste of the Pacific*_
> *Islands Dining Room*
> Royal Pacific Resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seared Ahi Tuna Martinis and some kind of passion fruit juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger Spiced Chicken Wings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vegetable Lo Mein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wok Seared Angus Beef with Chinese Stir-Fried Broccoli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kona Smoked Shredded Pork With Pineapple and Orange Ginger Essence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine Rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seasonal Pacific Catch of the Day with Island Scampi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A plate I made with some Spring Rolls with two different sauces and Pork Pot Stickers and Chicken Dim Sum with Ponzu Sauce



this group got my belly growling


----------



## donaldduck352

That buffet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donn't it.


----------



## rpbert1

Pictures of the food are awesome, got a few i would like to try, not so sure about the sushi.


----------



## Cindy B

So the tuna martinis are just salad in a glass?   That seems a bit odd.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Oh man all this food looks sooooooooo good.Mythos looks fantastic-we have never eaten there.May have to try it when we go Next April.Is it child friendly as such,as in the meals.Our girls will be 4+7 when we go.Fussy+small eaters they are,pizzas,chicken strips/tenders,burgers.Could the girls share a childs meal or are you not allowed to do that?.What are the prices roughly?Thanks,much appreciated .x.


----------



## donaldduck352

Snowy-girls said:


> Oh man all this food looks sooooooooo good.Mythos looks fantastic-we have never eaten there.May have to try it when we go Next April.Is it child friendly as such,as in the meals.Our girls will be 4+7 when we go.Fussy+small eaters they are,pizzas,chicken strips/tenders,burgers.Could the girls share a childs meal or are you not allowed to do that?.What are the prices roughly?Thanks,much appreciated .x.




Mythos is very child friendly.They can share a pizza together


----------



## Snowy-girls

donaldduck352 said:


> Mythos is very child friendly.They can share a pizza together



Thank you very much .x.


----------



## Snowy-girls

lynn71092 said:


> Here's the menus and prices for Universal.
> 
> http://www.allearsnet.com/uni/menu/menus.htm



Lovely thanks for the link,much appreciated .x.


----------



## leanne11

nightly, or is it a special buffet, i know they have a italian and a seafood night??


----------



## donaldduck352

That looks like the seafood buffet that we went to,but no crab leg pixs


----------



## LeslieR

Does anyone know if the Islands Taste of the Pacific the same food served at the Luau?


----------



## sarhenty

bumpin'


----------



## iluvpluto27

I've just found this fantastic thread and I can't wait to take more pics of universal food on our next trip so I can add to it.
The few I took on our last trip are below.

Room service from HRH
Chicken fingers and fries





Some sort of pasta dish





A huge sundae from Emack and Bolios, with 3 scoops of icecream, chunks of brownie, marshmallows and tons of cream.  We actually shared this for lunch one day, I don't even want to think of the calorie content!


----------



## wilma-bride

Lombard's


----------



## wilma-bride

NBA City


----------



## t-and-a

Enchanted Oak:
I had the Soup & Salad Platter, which was very good. The soup was a corn chowder type soup. You could choose either corn on the cob or a baked potato. I had the potato.





Tim (DH) had the Chicke & Ribs Combo Platter:





Zack and Jacob (my 2 DS's) had a bacon cheesburger platter each:


----------



## macraven

tell me you flashed your AAA or AP card for the 10% discount....

you did, didn't you......


----------



## sunshine1010

Love this thread....

It helps me to decide where to eat.


----------



## d4est

I'd love to see more pics!  I'd add some myself, but DH was mortified when I attempted to take the first pic....


----------



## patster734

d4est said:


> I'd love to see more pics!  I'd add some myself, but DH was mortified when I attempted to take the first pic....



So was my DW at first, but after a while, I had her taking food pics too!


----------



## d4est

After reading some trippies, I'd love to see some food pics from Confiscos!!


----------



## d4est

Thanks, Bubba's mom!  The pannini looks good...do you remember if whoever ate it enjoyed it?


----------



## bubba's mom

d4est said:


> Thanks, Bubba's mom!  The pannini looks good...do you remember if whoever ate it enjoyed it?



I think it was my husband, and yes....he liked it.  (Easier to remember what he _doesn't _like to eat at UO than what he does!.... can't really remember a 'awful' meal there tho....   )


----------



## Disneyof3

This thread is so great. I'am so happy I found it. I was writing down restaurants I wanted to try and after seeing the photo's now, I have to add a little more to the list. Great photo's guys and thanks


----------



## Emimy




----------



## d4est

bubba's mom said:


> I think it was my husband, and yes....he liked it.  (Easier to remember what he _doesn't _like to eat at UO than what he does!.... can't really remember a 'awful' meal there tho....   )



Thanks for the response!  It looked great and, although I've read mixed reviews, I think I want to give Confisco's a try!


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> tell me you flashed your AAA or AP card for the 10% discount....
> 
> you did, didn't you......



Were you talking to me? (Sorry I missed it...) Yes, I always used my AP for my discount.


----------



## minniejack

Wow--great photos.  Reallllly makes me hungry.


----------



## donaldduck352

MikeyA50 said:


> [/IMG]




Now thats a strawberry shortcake.Great pic Where was this at? Somewhere around Amity?


----------



## mickeymotto

MikeyA50 said:


> [/IMG]



OMGosh!!! YUMMMMMMY!!!


----------



## MikeyA50

It's actually called a Raspberry Napoleon or something like that. It's my favorite, had it 4 times that week. My wife thinks that the cheesecakes are the best she's ever tasted. I thought I would leave the name of the establisment out in the original post, the name of the place can be found in the photo. See if you can find it.


----------



## macraven

looks like lombards to me.
outside on the patio facing the lagoon area i bet.

scratch what i said....hahahha look at the store front window...........duh


----------



## donaldduck352

I see it now.Gonna try that next time..


----------



## Tink3Bell

The food here looks incredible.


----------



## Snowy-girls

MikeyA50 said:


> [/IMG]



Now that is what you call a dessert!!!!.That looks so yummy-i think i will be having 1 or 5 next year.x.


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

That makes me so hungry..


----------



## schumigirl

Wonder how I missed that last year!! Will be looking out for it next month though, that cheesecake looks lush


----------



## shadowryter

We came home on the 28th and now I finally have some food pics to share. This portion of our Birthday Trip was only three days at US/IOA as we drove down the coast and back, with many stops in between. 

It all started with a cake at the Portofino.




We had lunch at Lombard's but I wasn't into taking pictures yet. Sorry. Then because of TA Fay we had to canel the Wantilan Luau. Something I really wanted to do.
The next day was lunch at Mythos: 
Surf and Turf Risotto of the day for all 3 of us.




Then we split the Warm Banana Gooey Cake. Yummy!


----------



## shadowryter

Bubba Gump's Shrimp

Cajun Shrimp appy





Shrimpers Heaven





I'm Stuffed Shrimp (x 2)





Lotsa Lava


----------



## Elisa

This will be my kids 1st trip to Universal Studios and this thread is soooo helping with my plans. Does Mythos have a childrens menu?


----------



## shadowryter

Islands Dining Room at Royal Pacific
Assortment of Rolls





Hawaiian Pizza






Pork Pot Stickers





Spare Ribs





Mango Cheesecake





Chocolate Lava Cake






Key Lime Pie


----------



## iluvpluto27

Great pics.  The mango cheesecake looks good.


----------



## donaldduck352

Giving it another


----------



## Debs Hill

Any of Margarettiville and Tchop Chop?!!! Also the breakfast buffet at Royal Pacific?! and cocktails and food at Jakes?!!! 
Debsx


----------



## rachelanne

Hi,anyone know of any good breakfast places in the parks that serve great breakfast with eggs, bacon, sausage etc or shall we just get a taxi to Ponderosa


----------



## donaldduck352

rachelanne said:


> Hi,anyone know of any good breakfast places in the parks that serve great breakfast with eggs, bacon, sausage etc or shall we just get a taxi to Ponderosa



Oh yeah at IOA there is the Croissant Moon Bakery!!

At Us there is the Beveerly Hills Boulangerie!!

And CW has the Cinnabon!!

If staying on-site all the resorts put out one heck of a buffet in the mornning!!

If you go thru all the pages in this thread,there is bound to be some pics!!

Hope This Helps..


----------



## rachelanne

Thanks for quick reply, we are staying at RPR,Isee you stayed there ,would you say it was worth it for the dollars, or go to the other places you mentioned,(sorry im a bit of a budgeter!!)


----------



## donaldduck352

At RPR Islands has a great buffet that will keep you going till dinner,It cost Around $18 per person.Free refills on your drinks omelet station and some of the best scrambled eggs i ever had-and all kind of meats and fruit!!Well worth the price if your a big breakfast fan like we are!!

If not you can order off the menu

On a cheaper note the Orchid lounge has a continatal breakfast with cereal fruits OJ coffee etc..


----------



## Skrutti

donaldduck352 said:


> At RPR Islands has a great buffet that will keep you going till dinner,It cost Around $18 per person.Free refills on your drinks omelet station and some of the best scrambled eggs i ever had-and all kind of meats and fruit!!Well worth the price if your a big breakfast fan like we are!!
> 
> 
> I agree, it´s a great breakfast buffé. Very good quality.


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

*Woah, all of this is making me hungry   *


----------



## donaldduck352

This thread made it to page 4 (need too make a stiky of this )











This is Blondies home of the Dagwood at IOA!!


----------



## blinkered

All these pics have my mouth watering!


----------



## macraven

rachelanne said:


> Hi,anyone know of any good breakfast places in the parks that serve great breakfast with eggs, bacon, sausage etc or shall we just get a taxi to Ponderosa



go to Pastamore in city walk.

the outside window is where you can order breakfast at a very cheap, reasonable price.
they open at 8:00 am.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Confisco Grille*
_Islands of Adventure_





*Savory Hot Crab and Cheese Spread - Crabmeat and Mozzarella Cheese combined into an outrageously great taste. Served with Grilled French Bread. 
*





*Trader Wings - with Peach Chipotle BBQ Sauce*





*Hearty Potato Leek Soup with bacon and shredded monterey jack cheese.*





*Croissant Moon Club Sandwich - Smoked Turkey Breast, Crispy Bacon, Fresh Leaf Lettuce, Juicy Tomatoes and Balsamic Mayonnaise. Served with Red Bliss Potato Salad and Fresh Fruit.*





I couldn't find this on the posted menu but it was like a Mexican Wrap





*Grilled Chicken Sandwich - Chicken breast topped with smoked mozzarella, crispy bacon, caramelized onions, lettuce, pickle and tomato on a fresh baked Kaiser roll. Served with fries.*


----------



## donaldduck352

nerdboyrockstar said:


> *Confisco Grille*
> _Islands of Adventure_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Savory Hot Crab and Cheese Spread - Crabmeat and Mozzarella Cheese combined into an outrageously great taste. Served with Grilled French Bread.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trader Wings - with Peach Chipotle BBQ Sauce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hearty Potato Leek Soup with bacon and shredded monterey jack cheese.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Croissant Moon Club Sandwich - Smoked Turkey Breast, Crispy Bacon, Fresh Leaf Lettuce, Juicy Tomatoes and Balsamic Mayonnaise. Served with Red Bliss Potato Salad and Fresh Fruit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find this on the posted menu but it was like a Mexican Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grilled Chicken Sandwich - Chicken breast topped with smoked mozzarella, crispy bacon, caramelized onions, lettuce, pickle and tomato on a fresh baked Kaiser roll. Served with fries.*



Croissant Moon is great for breakfast and lunch!
That potatoe leek soup looks awesome.Got to try that next trip!


----------



## shadowryter

I ran out of pics and yours are making my mouth water. I soooo miss Universal. (just not Fay)


----------



## wilma-bride

Here's some shots from Mythos


----------



## Emimy

myosotisd said:


> candy at universal



Hiya, just been reading through this thread and I read that this pic was taken in Universal... Can anybody tell me exactly which shop this is?

TIA


----------



## macraven

Emimy said:


> Hiya, just been reading through this thread and I read that this pic was taken in Universal... Can anybody tell me exactly which shop this is?
> 
> TIA



i think it is Studio Sweets at the studio side.

it would be the far end of the main Universal studio store.


----------



## Emimy

macraven said:


> i think it is Studio Sweets at the studio side.
> 
> it would be the far end of the main Universal studio store.




Thankyou  

I'll make sure I pop in there then!


----------



## macraven

buy the fudge there.

delicious......................


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

The Croissant Moon sandwiches are soooo yummy! But no cookie pics?, they have THE BEST COOKIES EVER!!! Now I want one


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> i think it is Studio Sweets at the studio side.
> 
> it would be the far end of the main Universal studio store.



  I tease DW everytime at this place when we first walk in!!


----------



## johnpoll

Hi,
            I also love the food but i can't understand why are you asking pictures.


----------



## ky07

johnpoll said:


> Hi,
> I also love the food but i can't understand why are you asking pictures.



*Its because alot of people either wants to try new places to eat at universal and having pics of doesn't hurt and plus its fun  *


----------



## TigerKat

johnpoll said:


> Hi,
> I also love the food but i can't understand why are you asking pictures.



We call it food porn!!


----------



## donaldduck352

TigerKat said:


> We call it food porn!!



 ~~~PG-13 only!!No chicken wings with no suace,we keep it kid friendly!!!!


----------



## ky07

donaldduck352 said:


> ~~~PG-13 only!!No chicken wings with no suace,we keep it kid friendly!!!!


----------



## TigerKat

donaldduck352 said:


> ~~~PG-13 only!!No chicken wings with no suace,we keep it kid friendly!!!!



Too funny!! Also we like big porn, um I mean big pics........


----------



## iluvpluto27

Some from our trip:

Pasta Alfredo and Spaghetti and Meatballs from Louies





Cocktail and Beer from Margaritaville





Crab Cake Sandwich from Margaritaville





Veggie burger with Onion Rings from Margaritaville





Nacho's and Cheesesticks - HRH room service


----------



## iluvpluto27

And some more:
Pickled Tink and Beer from HR Cafe





Pulled Pork sandwich - Hard Rock Cafe





Santa Fe Spring rolls - Hard Rock Cafe





Veggie Burger - Hard Rock Cafe





Sundae - Emack and Bolios





Mango Passion - NBA Cafe





Chicken Penne - NBA Cafe





Pizza - NBA Cafe


----------



## pixeegrl

Drool!!!!


----------



## ky07

*Pulled pork sandwich at Hardrock Cafe are so good  *


----------



## donaldduck352

ky07 said:


> *Pulled pork sandwich at Hardrock Cafe are so good  *




*I know you posted pics of that.But does the pic give it justice too how it taste??

I got too try that,but at USO there is so many places too eat at!!It would take me years to try it all!!

Never mind I found my calling.Try every dish they have at all the restruants!! Except the sushi.. *


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

Let me just say, Emack and Bolios has the best ice cream ever!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

iluvpluto27 said:


> And some more:
> Pickled Tink and Beer from HR Cafe



*Tell me please whats in that Pickled Tink???*


----------



## iluvpluto27

donaldduck352 said:


> *Tell me please whats in that Pickled Tink???*



It was a bit like a pina colada but with raspberry vodka and some sort of strawberry puree in it.  It really was very tasty and I sampled a lot of cocktails on my trip, this was one of my favourites.


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## ky07

iluvpluto27 said:


> It was a bit like a pina colada but with raspberry vodka and some sort of strawberry puree in it.  It really was very tasty and I sampled a lot of cocktails on my trip, this was one of my favourites.



*I don't drink much but that sounds good and have to remeber to try it this summer  *


----------



## Debs Hill

Would love to see some photos of the food at Lombards and to hear any opinions from those who have eaten there.
Debsx


----------



## d4est

Bump...time for more!  Feed my need...only 31 more days to kill


----------



## tink too

I've just found this thread - and have spent the last wee while drooling over all the different things that USF have to offer.  

We always have dinner at HRC - but are never sure where else to try.   Now I've seen so many great places my family will enjoy, we're spoiled for choice.


----------



## Mad Hattered

We'll be there for 4 days starting Thursday.  I will make sure to post pics here upon our return.


----------



## kupperman

subscribing!


----------



## kupperman

Bump! 20 more days to go. Any more pics anyone? Please...


----------



## cherokeemamma

I am sure this has been asked before, so forgive me.
How would you rate/compare the food at US/IOA to WDW? Price/Value?  

I have been to WDW several times and I personally feel the value & quality of the food has sadly declined over the last 2-3 years.  We have never been to US/IOA but are planning a trip next year. Do you find the food to be consistantly good or is it hit & miss. Is there a "can't miss" rest.? Just curious to hear opinions. Thanks


----------



## macraven

our family prefers the food at universal over disney,
and that covers the counter service and table service .


if we ever get food that is cold, not right, etc, it is no issue to have it replaced at universal.
we did not have that happen very easily at disney.

the cs has more variety at universal.
check out the universalorlando.com website to get the listings of the food choices at the cs places in the park.


----------



## bubba's mom

agree...better selection AND food at UO.  We think the value is worth the $, which could be a little pricer..... Must  do Mville


----------



## TigerKat

Having only visited UO/IOA for two days of our last trip and dining at only one place we are really looking forward to our 4 night stay and being able to compare the food to Disney's food. We are huge Disney foodies hoping that UO/IOA will be as good or better!


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> agree...better selection AND food at UO.  We think the value is worth the $, which could be a little pricer..... Must  do Mville


----------



## Mad Hattered

Here are a few from last week.  Keep in mind that we weren't staying onsite so we didn't hit the hotel restaurants.

Mythos for lunch on 1-15











Pastabilities - Imported pasta and seasonal ingredients created daily - $14.95.  This was a wild mushroom alfredo with a tomato sauce base and chicken breast.  Yummy!





Blueberry and Pistachio Crusted Grilled Pork - With blue cheese and a port wine sauce. Served with smokey cheddar macaroni and cheese $13.50. According to the wife this was by far the best meal for the money that she ate on our trip (we were at Disney too).  We like our pork a little more rare than this came out but the overall flavor was great!  This is an awesome deal for $13.50 considering a hamburger meal can run you $10 or so!!





What was left of my pasta. 





Thunder Falls in Jurassic Park - 
Rotisserie Chicken - Slow roasted rotisserie spiced chicken. $9.99





Finnegans (right across from The Mummy entrance - Tipperary Corned Beef Sandwich - Fresh baked pretzel roll piled with warm corned beef. Topped with sauteed onions and Swiss Cheese. Served with wedge fries. $10.95





Misty Isle Mixed Grill - Country sausage and breast of chicken grilled with apple-smoked bacon and toasted garlic mashed potatoes, served with root cellar vegetables $11.95 - oops...took a bite of the chicken





Confisco Grill - Trader Wings - Your choice of traditional spicy Buffalo Style or Peach Chipotle BBQ. Served with Celery Sticks and Bleu Cheese for dipping. $7.49





Confisco's Fries - Nestled in Our Signature Cone and served with Fantastic Dipping Sauces on the side. $4.99 (peach chipotle and cheese)





Croissant Moon Club Sandwich - Smoked Turkey Breast, Crispy Bacon, Fresh Leaf Lettuce, Juicy Tomatoes and Balsamic Mayonnaise. Served with Red Bliss Potato Salad and Fresh Fruit. $8.99





Dessert choices


----------



## kupperman

That sandwich from Finnegans looks awesome!! Must get it!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Oh Finnegans,had the Bangers and Mash there OOOH!! 

Thunder Falls chicken is soo juicy!!!

The only place I have found too compare US & DW food wise is at Epcot,Germany..I love brats and crouts..

But the price for the food you get goes to Universal hands down!!*


----------



## VanessasMom

Would love to see more pics of counter service meals...


----------



## VanessasMom

Will update tomorrow...have pics of food at JJ Finnegan's. We LOVED that place! Didn't care at all for the counter service restaurants on the menu plan. Actually prefer Disney's food over Universal's, but JJ Finnegan's was definitely a highlight of the trip.


----------



## FloraFauna

Thanks for posting the wonderful pictures.  I will be there in two weeks and will post some pictures from our trip.


----------



## VanessasMom

The restaurant:




The Bar:




Child's Fish & Chips:




Shepherd's Pie:




Adult Fish & Chips:




Cobb Salad:





All the food was excellent & great prices. We also had the dessert shots, but ate them too fast to take pics.


----------



## donaldduck352

*It must have been a slow day or early lunch.When we go its packed.But the food is always great!! *


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Mmmm the Cobb salad looks great


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

That Cobb Salad does look really good..


----------



## Natasha&Matt

nerdboyrockstar said:


> That Cobb Salad does look really good..




Hey i saw it first!


----------



## Mad Hattered

The Cobb salad looks great!!  It's even got Scottish eggs on it!!  Which are hard boiled eggs wrapped in sausage and deep fried for those wondering.


----------



## Mad Hattered

The Cobb salad looks great!!  It's even got Scottish eggs on it!!  Which are hard boiled eggs wrapped in sausage and deep fried for those wondering.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Hmmmmmm.... I posted twice.  I don't like Scottish eggs THAT much!


----------



## RAPstar

I can't wait to eat at Finnegan's again. The Shepard's Pie is on my to-do list. I had their corned beef sandwhich last trip, and it was good, but a tad dry. 

The chicken stingers were good





The aforementioned sandwich


----------



## FloraFauna

The shepherd's pie looks like something I could really go for.  I will have to try this restaurant on our trip.


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

Finnagin's has really great burgers too
Great, now I want one instead of the Lean Cusine I will be having for lunch


----------



## TigerKat

FloraFauna said:


> The shepherd's pie looks like something I could really go for.  I will have to try this restaurant on our trip.



 Great, I'll get a review before we go!


----------



## vleeth

This tread is awesome.   With the free ticket we got from the Superbowl commercial and the timeshare we have, we're talking about adding a trip to Universal for just DH & I.   Since we are already planning a Disney trip in September, we have to keep the budget low.   This tread is giving me a general idea on where the portions are big enough to share.

Thanks to everyone who's posted pictures so far.


----------



## Debs Hill

Has anyone got any photos of the food at Latin Quarter and/or Bulas at Royal Pacific?!!!
Debsxx


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Debs Hill said:


> Has anyone got any photos of the food at Latin Quarter and/or Bulas at Royal Pacific?!!!
> Debsxx



http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=25466334&postcount=135

I posted pics of Bula's at RPR here..

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1814039

And this trip report has pics from both Bula's and Latin Quarter.


----------



## MelanieC

I just enjoyed going through this thread - YUMMO!!!


----------



## d4est

I didn't take many pics as DH was mortified, but I'll share what I have...

Mac & Cheese "side" at the Hard Rock Cafe--some of the best I've ever had:






Bacon cheeseburger and fries at the Hard Rock Cafe--a decent burger, but nothing out of the ordinary:





Pepperoni and Sausage Flatbread pizza at Confisco's--this was pretty good and too much for one:






Swiss cheeseburger and fries at Confisco's--DH said it was a great burger:





Shrimp Scargot at Confisco's--DH loved this.  He also ate it at Finnegan's (great there too!):





Kid's chicken fingers at HRH Beach Club--pretty standard fingers.  Fries were yummy:





Nachos at HRH Beach Club--I loved these.  The cheese was layered through, not just on the top chips:





Chocolate cake, HRH room service--the boy raved about this!:


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Thank you, Laurie. My mouth needed watering.


----------



## SeeJackRunn

Any Mama Della's pictures or Trattoria Breakfast pictures?

Thanks!


----------



## re121258

Sorry these are not the best photos.

These are from lunch at Mythos. It was all very yummy.

Flatbread 





Ceasar Salad with Scallops





Crab Cake Sliders


----------



## re121258

Dinner at Finnegan's before HHN 2008

Bangers and Mash





Potato and Onion Webb


----------



## re121258

Cool treats: Ben and Jerry's Milkshake and a Raspberry/Pistachio Gelato from Louie's


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Those pictures are amazing. What are you talking about?  Thanks for posting.


----------



## shoney

Finnegans and Mythos are my favorite...2 more weeks til we can enjoy it!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## MelanieC

These pics are getting me excited for my trip in August


----------



## disneyfav4ever

Does anyone have any pics from the Luau at Pacific Royal Resort?


----------



## bubba's mom

disneyfav4ever said:


> Does anyone have any pics from the Luau at Pacific Royal Resort?



check _rpbert1_ post/trippies ...he's been there.


----------



## macraven

since we have a lot of new homies asking about food at the restaurants and in the park, bumping this thread up for their viewing.


join in and add your pics to it if you can.


----------



## disneyfav4ever

bubba's mom said:


> check _rpbert1_ post/trippies ...he's been there.


I looked through a bunch of trip reports, couldn't find any.  Any links?


----------



## macraven

disneyfav4ever said:


> I looked through a bunch of trip reports, couldn't find any.  Any links?





use this link to see info about the luau at rph.
http://www.ineedavacation.com/universalmco/RoyalPacific.html

under the first paragraph, you will see a small box, video, click here for rph.

click on that video.

you do have to go thru viewing other parts of the hotel before you get to the luau section.

hope this helps you.

i'm sure robert will repost his stuff once he sees this thread.
he is a kewl homie, he helps a lot with questions.


----------



## bubba's mom

disneyfav4ever said:


> I looked through a bunch of trip reports, couldn't find any.  Any links?



Uh...maybe try to PM him?  Since he vacations at Universal for like a month, I don't think he does TRs anymore?


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Bula Bar & Grille*
_Royal Pacific Resort_





Shipwrecked Loaded Nachos - Roasted pepper cheese sauce, black beans, pico, sour cream, guacamole, jalapenos, olives and scallions - plus beef





Huli Huli Chicken Sandwich - Ginger-soy charbroiled chicken breast, smoked gouda cheese, avocado on Hawaiian sweet bread with french fries





Chimichurri Steak Wrap- Grilled skirt steak, ****take mushrooms, maui onions, tomato cream cheese, romaine hearts and chimichurri sauce with 





Sun-Bathed Creamy Shrimp and Spinach Dip - Served with fresh fried tortilla chips


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Orchid Court Sushi Lounge*
_Royal Pacific Resort_





Ahi Tuna Appetizer





Sashimi Appetizer





Volcano Roll Tempura





Tropical Roll





Snow Crab Roll Tempura


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Islands Dining Room - Breakfast Buffet*
_Royal Pacific Resort_


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Anthony, as always your photos make me drool.  How did you like Bula's?  Is it worth the walk over the RPR?  

The sushi looked good.  I don't see the menu on allears.  Was the sushi reasonably priced?


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

The food at Bula's is great and I love the steak wrap and chicken sandwich.. I'd say it's a good alternative to the food at the parks and CityWalk if you're planning to visit the RPR and hang out poolside.

The sushi is all very reasonably priced, with most rolls going for between $10 - $15.. and some even less than that for the basics (California, JB, Vegetable, etc..)

Also of note.. the rolls aren't actually shown as "tempura" on the menu.. but for an upcharge of $2, you can make ANY roll on the menu tempura. I couldn't believe it. I was like "I'm frying this whole place!!"


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*The Kitchen - Dinner*
_Hard Rock Hotel_





Seared Ahi Tuna Appetizer





Fried Tomatoes Appetizer





Caribbean Jerk Chicken Wings





Open-Faced Chicken Ravioli 





New York Strip Steak





Meatloaf


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Mythos*
_Islands of Adventure_





Pizza of the Day - Pepperoni & Sausage





Risotto of the Day





Pastabilities of the Day - Chicken Alfredo with mushrooms and mozzarella cheese





Mythos Pad Thai with pork


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Gosh that food looks yum!!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Great new pics nerdboy!!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Emeril's Tchoup Chop*
_Royal Pacific Resort_










Wedge Salad with peppercorn ranch 





Pan Seared Maine Jumbo Sea Scallops





Pork Tenderloin





Emeril's Fried Rice


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Mad Hattered said:


> Great new pics nerdboy!!



Thanks.


----------



## tlinus

mmmmmmm


Awesome pics (as usual), Anthony!!


----------



## donaldduck352

*Great pics as usual Anthony!!*


----------



## DaddyDon

Bumping...because i can........


----------



## La2kw

I had to hunt for this thread, so it's time to update it!  We just got back from a great trip.  We enjoyed meals at Islands for breakfast, Mythos, Louie's, Circus McGurkus and Sal's Deli.  I kept forgetting to take pics, but here are the few that I did take.

Mythos:

Bread and butter.





Blueberry and Pistachio Crusted Grilled Pork - With blue cheese and a port wine sauce. Served with smokey cheddar macaroni and cheese.  The mac & cheese was very dry, but everything else was excellent. 





Baby Spinach Salad - With fresh blueberries, hard cooked egg, blue cheese crumbles and a hot bacon vinaigrette $6.75
--Add grilled chicken 





Mythos Hamburger - Topped with Cheddar Cheese and applewood bacon and served with French fries.  DD17 declared this the best cheeseburger in Florida, and she's eaten a lot of cheeseburgers in Florida.  Says it put Disney's cheeseburgers to shame.





An italian panini.


----------



## La2kw

Circus McGurkus:  We were very disappointed in this place.  I remember when it first opened, it was much better.  I remember eating off of real plates with real silverware.  The fried chicken was much better and was a huge meal.  Now, it's just a regular old fast food place, and the food has definitely gone downhill.  Next time, we'll stick to Mythos.  With our AP discount, our meal at Mythos was cheaper!

Cheese Pizza





Pepperoni Pizza





Fried chicken platter.  No longer includes biscuit.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Sweeeeeeeeeeet!  New pics....it's about time!   That pork at Mythos is great....and quite the bargain compared to the mouse house.  Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## donaldduck352

La2kw said:


> Circus McGurkus:  We were very disappointed in this place.  I remember when it first opened, it was much better.  I remember eating off of real plates with real silverware.  The fried chicken was much better and was a huge meal.  Now, it's just a regular old fast food place, and the food has definitely gone downhill.  Next time, we'll stick to Mythos.  With our AP discount, our meal at Mythos was cheaper!
> 
> Cheese Pizza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepperoni Pizza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fried chicken platter.  No longer includes biscuit.



*I agree on the food there.Thats why I found Louies at Universal for pizza and Thunder Falls at IOA for the best chicken and rib combo.
But nothing beats Myto's for the taste.The Smoked mac and cheese is gonna be allitle dry cause its smoked!!*


----------



## DeblovesPoohbear

Please tell, where is that Italian Panini from? That looks too fab!


----------



## donaldduck352

DeblovesPoohbear said:


> Please tell, where is that Italian Panini from? That looks too fab!



*Thats Mytho's at IOA!!*


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

La2kw said:


> Fried chicken platter.  No longer includes biscuit.



A sad day for biscuit lovers.  Does anyone know if they removed them at International Food & Film too?


----------



## MikeyA50

It's been two year since we had are ultimate favorite desserts. Raspberry Napolean and Caramel Cheesecake . We have our fingers crossed hoping they still serve them.


----------



## tripletots

MikeyA50 said:


> It's been two year since we had are ultimate favorite desserts. Raspberry Napolean and Caramel Cheesecake . We have our fingers crossed hoping they still serve them.



Where might one find these wonderful desserts? Which parks?  They look yummy.  We'll be there Aug 16-26, can't wait!


----------



## MikeyA50

It's at Universal and the name of the place is in the photo, see if you can find it.


----------



## donaldduck352

MikeyA50 said:


> It's been two year since we had are ultimate favorite desserts. Raspberry Napolean and Caramel Cheesecake . We have our fingers crossed hoping they still serve them.



*It was there 2 months ago,DW fav now!!*


----------



## tripletots

MikeyA50 said:


> It's at Universal and the name of the place is in the photo, see if you can find it.



HaHa!  San Francisco Pastry Co. (duh! right there on the window).  Located at Universal Studios in the San Francisco/Amity area.  It's across from Disaster.  There are no tables inside and a small seating area outside so many customers will have to take their snacks to one of the scenic spots along the nearby waterfront.  How's that for someone who's never been to Universal?

Well to say I've never been to Universal is not exactly the truth.  My husband and I actually went in Sept of 90.  We arrived at 3:00 pm (my dd gasped when I told her we arrived that late.......what no months of planning?)  They had just opened and gave us complimentary tickets to return.  Well we never have until now.........only 19 more days to go.  By the way, I still have those unused complimentary tickets in my scrapbook.

Oh and yes I cheated by looking in my Ultimate Guide to Universal Orlando 2009!


----------



## La2kw

donaldduck352 said:


> *I agree on the food there.Thats why I found Louies at Universal for pizza and Thunder Falls at IOA for the best chicken and rib combo.
> But nothing beats Myto's for the taste.The Smoked mac and cheese is gonna be allitle dry cause its smoked!!*



Louie's does have great pizza, but you can't get fried chicken at Thunder Falls.

The mac and cheese itself isn't smoked, it's made with smoked cheddar.


----------



## donaldduck352

La2kw said:


> Louie's does have great pizza, buy you can't get fried chicken at Thunder Falls.
> 
> The mac and cheese itself isn't smoked, it's made with smoked cheddar.



*I dont eat mac & cheese so I was going out on A limb on that.
But as far as Thunder Falls,you're right not fried but the best Rottis chicken and rib combo to have at any park!!*


----------



## La2kw

donaldduck352 said:


> *I dont eat mac & cheese so I was going out on A limb on that.
> But as far as Thunder Falls,you're right not fried but the best Rottis chicken and rib combo to have at any park!!*



We walked out of Thunder Falls when we saw the prices and ate at Mythos instead.  Our meal at Mythos was cheaper than what Thunder Falls would have cost us (with our AP discount).

If we have more time next trip, we'll give it a try.  It's been a few years since we have eaten there.  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## WatchMeEat

I enjoyed reading this thread!  I write a food blog, so I always take pictures of my food, so I might as well post a few of my Universal food pictures here!

Garden Vegetable Pizza from Louie's Italian Restaurant









Pizza and Szechuan Orange Chicken from the International Food & Film Festival Restaurant.





Andoullie Sausage Sandwich from a cart during Mardi Gras:





I have more that I'll post once I find them!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Mmmmmmmmmmmm....new pics!!  I love me some food porn.  Just ask Mac!  BTW, Mac.....I was trying to be polite to the Cubs fan.  She must really hate the Cards because she didn't even respond. 

Back to the pics.....I gotta try me some Louie's next time I'm there.  That looks pretty darn delicous.  I've heard others praise it but now I have a visual.


----------



## WatchMeEat

Meat from Thunder Falls Terrace at Islands of Adventure:


----------



## La2kw

WatchMeEat said:


> I enjoyed reading this thread!  I write a food blog, so I always take pictures of my food, so I might as well post a few of my Universal food pictures here!
> 
> Garden Vegetable Pizza from Louie's Italian Restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza and Szechuan Orange Chicken from the International Food & Film Festival Restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andoullie Sausage Sandwich from a cart during Mardi Gras:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more that I'll post once I find them!



Hey, I read your blog!  Welcome to the DIS and thanks for the pics.


----------



## WatchMeEat

La2kw said:


> Hey, I read your blog!  Welcome to the DIS and thanks for the pics.



Wow!  First time I ever came across a reader in a random message board!


Here's a pulled pork sandwich from the Hard Rock Cafe:


----------



## Metro West

WatchMeEat said:


> Here's a pulled pork sandwich from the Hard Rock Cafe:


 One word.....YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## schumigirl

WatchMeEat said:


> Meat from Thunder Falls Terrace at Islands of Adventure:



Thanks for that pic...........we love Thunder Falls, it may be a bit boring but whenever we are in IOA that`s where we eat lunch.

Tell a lie we went to Mythos once. It was lovely as well, but we always go back to Thunder Falls


----------



## WatchMeEat

schumigirl said:


> Thanks for that pic...........we love Thunder Falls, it may be a bit boring but whenever we are in IOA that`s where we eat lunch.
> 
> Tell a lie we went to Mythos once. It was lovely as well, but we always go back to Thunder Falls



I always preferred the Enchanted Oak Tree to Thunder Falls.  No more of that though.

I also did Mythos once and wasn't impressed. I wouldn't call a single leaf of romaine lettuce on a plate with dressing on it a salad.  Especially for their prices!


----------



## La2kw

WatchMeEat said:


> I always preferred the Enchanted Oak Tree to Thunder Falls.  No more of that though.
> 
> I also did Mythos once and wasn't impressed. I wouldn't call a single leaf of romaine lettuce on a plate with dressing on it a salad.  Especially for their prices!



I miss Enchanted Oak too!  That place was great.

Did you see my Mythos pics?  The salads may have improved since that one you had.  

With our 20% AP discount, it actually made our check cheaper than I expected!


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm....new pics!!  I love me some food porn.  Just ask Mac!  BTW, Mac.....I was trying to be polite to the Cubs fan.  She must really hate the Cards because she didn't even respond.
> 
> Back to the pics.....I gotta try me some Louie's next time I'm there.  That looks pretty darn delicous.  I've heard others praise it but now I have a visual.



you will love louie's.

i always make a pig out of myself there on the pizza and salad combo.
the meatball sandwiches are great too.

let me end by saying, i think the cubbie fan was ignoring you....
which is better than what i get when i go to wrigleys for a CARD/cub game
beer poured over my head when i cheer, whoop and holler for the CARDS...


----------



## tripletots

La2kw said:


> With our 20% AP discount, it actually made our check cheaper than I expected!



Question here...........We have a AAA card so we can get 10% off at restaurants and gift shops?  We are also (new) Annual Passholders.  We have the basic passes (power pass maybe?)  and one Premier pass (for free parking) does this mean I get discounts at restaurants that are better than the 10% AAA discount?  Sorry for all the questions, I'm new to this and our trip is in 11 days.


----------



## Mad Hattered

macraven said:


> you will love louie's.
> 
> i always make a pig out of myself there on the pizza and salad combo.
> the meatball sandwiches are great too.
> 
> let me end by saying, i think the cubbie fan was ignoring you....
> which is better than what i get when i go to wrigleys for a CARD/cub game
> beer poured over my head when i cheer, whoop and holler for the CARDS...



OK...well now that I am SURE you are a Cards fan let me just say WOOHOO!!  I knew you were kewl n all....but a Cards fan to boot?  Who knew?


----------



## bubba's mom

tripletots said:


> Question here...........We have a AAA card so we can get 10% off at restaurants and gift shops?  We are also (new) Annual Passholders.  We have the basic passes (power pass maybe?)  and one Premier pass (for free parking) does this mean I get discounts at restaurants that are better than the 10% AAA discount?  Sorry for all the questions, I'm new to this and our trip is in 11 days.



Power AP = no discounts

Preferred AP & AAA = 10%

Premier AP = 15 or 20%...can't remember which.

If you have Premier AP, it's the best discount. 

eta: you also get free parking w/ preferred AP


----------



## macraven

tripletots said:


> Question here...........We have a AAA card so we can get 10% off at restaurants and gift shops?  We are also (new) Annual Passholders.  We have the basic passes (power pass maybe?)  and one Premier pass (for free parking) does this mean I get discounts at restaurants that are better than the 10% AAA discount?  Sorry for all the questions, I'm new to this and our trip is in 11 days.



no discounts with the power pass but the preferred pass gives you the same 10% discount as the AAA card does.  

from the website  http://www.universalorlando.com/annualpass/ap_prem.php.html

  20% savings at merchandise stores and carts (Excluding The Coin Mint and Mystics of Seven Veils)
15% savings at select Universal Studios restaurants (Excluding carts and alcoholic beverages)





Mad Hattered said:


> OK...well now that I am SURE you are a Cards fan let me just say WOOHOO!!  I knew you were kewl n all....but a Cards fan to boot?  Who knew?



Pujols is awesome.......

i go way back with the Cardinals.
I grew up in the St Louis area and still go back to see family.

remember the "Mad Hungarian" pitcher???
he was awesome too!!


----------



## Mad Hattered

Ummm...yes Mr. Hrabosky rings a bell in my growing up.  As does a Mr. Brock, Mr. Simmons, Mr. McBride, Mr. Hernandez and the likes.... My buddy has season tickets so we get to enjoy them frequently.  StL peeps love their Cardinals....no doubt about that!


Pizza....there!  I mentioned food!


----------



## Mad Hattered

BTW...Mr. Pujols homered twice tonight in a come-from-behind-win.  A one run homer in the 8th and a Grand Slam in the 10th to solidify the victory! 


cough*Mythos*cough


----------



## DaddyDon

Shameless bump....


----------



## donaldduck352

*Dusting off this great thread from page 8..*


----------



## soontobewed07

Bump


----------



## podsnel

This thread is getting me very excited to try Mythos in a few weeks!!  OMG, the food porn you have all posted on here from that place has me drooling all OVER my keyboard!!!!  Thanks!!

Quick question- if we're hangin by the pool, should we just grab lunch at the Beach Club, or is it worth it to make an effort to go to The Kitchen? TIA!


----------



## donaldduck352

*The Beach Club has great food also!!
Just grab a snack poolside and later have a great dinner at the Kitchen.*


----------



## canadianjovigirl

Wow i think i am going to have to skip all the rides and just go on an eating mission.......so much food so little time 

Thanks to everyone who posted pictures and gave reviews, it hasnt made our decisions easier, but i do have a long list of must trys...


----------



## minniejack

nerdboyrockstar said:


> *Mythos*
> Islands of Adventure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warm Chocolate Banana Gooey Cake - flourless chocolate cake with foster sauce, sliced bananas, a crispy plantain and peanut butter ice cream



Thank you, thank you, thank you Nerdboy

I've been wanting to recreate the deliciousness of the flourless cake, but couldn't remember all the goodness that was with it and pretty much impossible to get the exact recipe.  Thanks for the pics and description.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Here are a few from our trip last week...

Louie's pizza and salad






Finnegans Fish and Chips






Finnegans Wings and Scottish Eggs


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Mythos*
_Islands of Adventure_





Mushroom Cappuccino





Tempura Shrimp Sushi





Pizza of the Day - Pork sausage, pepperoni, fresh basil





Chicken Alfredo - by request





Italian Romano Panini - with parmesan fries





Crab Cake Sliders - with potato salad and balsamic watermelon and tomatoes


----------



## ckmiles

These pics are so great!  I will be taking a bunch next week, which I will post.

Anyone have any more?


----------



## Calgary DISHeads

PlutoLuvr said:


> Here's some pix from our stay last week.  Mythos, once again, exceeded our expections in so many ways.  We dined twice for lunch.  I've also included a pic of the fish & chips from Finnegan's.
> 
> Also worth mentioning:  Although it's not at Universal, which we believe blows WDW food out of the water generally speaking, the character breakfast at O'Hana at the Poly was excellent.  No pix, but was definitely a highlight of our trip and a restaurant we'd recommend.
> 
> Ok...here's pix with descriptions above every photo.  Sorry in advance for the size.  At least everyone will get a very clear, large picture
> 
> Mythos:
> Blueberries were the theme of this menu.  This is the spinach salad with salmon and blueberries, topped with bleu cheese crumbles, tomatoes and a warm bacon vinaigrette.  Stellar!!!  One thing I love about Mythos' salads:  The dishes they serve them in.  In each of the four corners are a small dip, a crevice, where a bit of the dressing ends up in.  Wonderful for those last few bites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Risotto of the Day -- seared scallops atop spinach risotto, fresh veggies, with a creamed mushroom sauce.  Excellent!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffalo Chicken Wrap, stuff with mashed potatoes, chicken & cheese.  Fries on the side.  Very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next was one of the best things I've ever tasted.  I plan on calling Mythos to inquire about the recipe.  Oak grilled pork tenderloin, topped with a gooey crust of chopped pistachios, blueberries and blue cheese, with a port wine sauce underneath.  Served with warm spinach tossed with fresh garlic, as well as smoky baked macaroni & cheese, mushrooms & grape tomatoes.  Truly out of this world!!!  Honestly, the best pork I've ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, the fish & chips at Finnegan's



Did you get the recipe?? Can you please share!!


----------



## WatchMeEat

I ate at Confisco Grille for the first time on my last visit to Islands of Adventure.  Here's the resulting food pictures...

Shrimp Scargot





Penne Puttanesca


----------



## donaldduck352

WatchMeEat said:


> I ate at Confisco Grille for the first time on my last visit to Islands of Adventure.  Here's the resulting food pictures...
> 
> Shrimp Scargot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penne Puttanesca



*I have never ate there,but the food looks great!!

Also I love youre handle-WatchMeEat-wish I thought of that when I joined the Dis!!!*


----------



## WatchMeEat

Shrimp Rigatoni from Bubba Gump Shrimp Company in Citywalk.


----------



## TaylorsDad

MikeyA50 said:


> It's been two year since we had are ultimate favorite desserts. Raspberry Napolean and Caramel Cheesecake . We have our fingers crossed hoping they still serve them.



These desserts sound delicious, especially the caramel cheesecake. Where was it that you ordered them?


----------



## Mad Hattered

WOOHOO!  New food pics!!  Thanks, WatchMeEat.


----------



## jessrose18

, love the pics, for sure going for that pork chop from mythos


----------



## PlutoLuvr

CalgaryDisHeads, No, I never did get the recipe for the blueberry/pistachio/blue cheese pork from Mythos.  I emailed, called, begged, you name it, never got it.  I even tried to replicate it myself based on similar recipes I was able to find online, and it never came out anywhere close to the masterpiece Mythos serves.

I can tell you that I order it every time we go, and I've had it dozens of times since I originally posted this.  Positively outstanding every time!!!

On a side note, I was able to find a darn good knockoff of the mac & cheese.  I believe it's from Cooking Light, and it's butter-free, so it's easy on the waistline.  But it's very smoky (due to gouda & fresh thyme) and firm, just like the one from Mythos.  Not as good, but close.


----------



## TigerKat

Tchoup Chop tasting menu with wine pairings:

Our first dish was Wasabi cured Lomi Lomi Salmon Napoleon avocado, tomatoes, crème fraiche and crispy wontons (paired with Airlie 7 alternative White)






Next up was fried goat cheese and romaine salad with capers, pancetta and creamy sriracha-ginger dressing (08 Allan Scott Sauvignon Blanc)






Thai basil seared Mahi Mahi with edamame fried rice cake, roasted vine ripe tomato fumet (09 Mulderbosch Cabernet Sauvignon Rose)






Mochi seared jumbo sea scallops with butternut squash risotto and creamy Thai curry lobster sauce(07 Annebelle Special selection Chardonnay)






My favorite dish of the night  Roasted maple leaf farms duck breast with pastrami confit duck leg, bok choy, bell peppers, sweet onion, steamed rice and spicy basil sauce(07 Hendry Ranch Pinot Noir)






Smoked seal salt grilled filet of beef tenderloin with garlic potatoes, green peppercorn sake reduction sauce (06 Malbec Tamari Alternative Red)






Kahlua chocolate cake with chocolate ganache, Keylime pie tart with blueberry sauce and toasted meringue, Pumpkin and spice bread pudding with sweet buttermilk ice cream and whiskey sauce (06 Elysium Black Muscat)


----------



## donaldduck352

*I have yet to eat at Tcoup Chop,Dw dislikes seafood with A passion.Now with these pics maybe I can convince her..
Thanks for posting them.*


----------



## TigerKat

donaldduck352 said:


> *I have yet to eat at Tcoup Chop,Dw dislikes seafood with A passion.Now with these pics maybe I can convince her..
> Thanks for posting them.*



You're welcome! It was an amazing dining experience. We also ate at Emeril's and preferred Tchoup Chop.


----------



## Mad Hattered

Fabulous pics, TigerKat!  Looks DELICIOUS (except for that whole goat cheese thing....UGH!)


----------



## TigerKat

Mad Hattered said:


> Fabulous pics, TigerKat!  Looks DELICIOUS (except for that whole goat cheese thing....UGH!)



I'm glad you enjoyed them! I have some more from Latin Quarter and Momma Della's I hope to post soon.


----------



## Mad Hattered

TigerKat said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed them! I have some more from Latin Quarter and Momma Della's I hope to post soon.



Well you best be gettin' on it!   We need more pics here.  I don't think alot of visitors realize how good the food is at Universal.


----------



## TigerKat

Mad Hattered said:


> Well you best be gettin' on it!   We need more pics here.  I don't think alot of visitors realize how good the food is at Universal.



 Will do! Honestly we were at WDW for 4 nights and US/IOA for 4 nights and three of our top five dinners were at US/IOA. ALL of our lunches were far superior at US/IOA!!!!!! And....don't get me started on how much we adored Portofino Bay....


----------



## TigerKat

Latin Quarter:

Trio Empanadas -
Latin turnovers stuffed with shredded beef, pulled chicken and blue crab meat
over roasted red pepper, green tomato and cilantro White wine sauce






Shrimp Latin Quarter -
Bacon wrapped jumbo shrimp stuffed with
jalapeno jack cheese and served with guava
mustard sauce.






Gaucho Steak
Chargrilled bone-in ribeye steak served with boniato mash, fresh asparagus in a red wine sauce


----------



## christophfam

TigerKat said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed them! I have some more from Latin Quarter and Momma Della's I hope to post soon.



Oh, TigerKat, I can't wait to see your Mama Della's pics!  We are thinking about going there for dinner on my daughter's 11th birthday.  How was it???  I've been having a hard time trying to find something for everyone in our group (ages 11-80).


----------



## TigerKat

christophfam said:


> Oh, TigerKat, I can't wait to see your Mama Della's pics!  We are thinking about going there for dinner on my daughter's 11th birthday.  How was it???  I've been having a hard time trying to find something for everyone in our group (ages 11-80).



It was hands down our favorite meal of the trip! I'll try and get the pics up today or tomorrow!


----------



## TigerKat

We absolutely fell in love with Mama Della's and will make this our #1 choice for a "go back" place next trip:






Mussels with roasted garlic, plum tomatoes, white wine and herbs






House salad






DH and I split two entrees and the kitchen split them for us so each plate you see here is 1/2 of each entree.

Seafood stuffed pasta shells






Frutti di Mare - Grilled shrimp, scallops and grouper with roasted tomatoes, cappellini, spinach, garlic and olive oil and creamy Beurre blanc


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

TigerKat, your pictures are great. Looks like I'll finally have to get to Latin Quarter on our next trip.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Orchid Court Sushi Lounge*
_Royal Pacific Resort_





*Edamame*





*Seared Ahi Tuna Appetizer*





*Volcano Roll*





*Lori Lori Roll Tempura*





*Ahi Tuna Sliders*





*Cuban Sandwich (from Jake's American Bar)*


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*San Francisco Pastry Co.*
_Universal Studios_


----------



## DISNEYLOVER70

Wow,this stuff looks good   So many good restaurants and so little days to eat at them !!  Going to be hard to decide !  Thanks everyone for the pics


----------



## ky07

*Nachos from Nas Car Grille



*


----------



## donaldduck352

nerdboyrockstar said:


> TigerKat, your pictures are great. Looks like I'll finally have to get to Latin Quarter on our next trip.



*You never ate there??
It's one of my fav restruant at CW.The pixs don't give the food justice on how it taste!!*


----------



## TigerKat

donaldduck352 said:


> *You never ate there??
> It's one of my fav restruant at CW.The pixs don't give the food justice on how it taste!!*


I agree my pics suck but the food there is amazing!


----------



## donaldduck352

TigerKat said:


> I agree my pics suck but the food there is amazing!



*No the pixs are great,the food is even better!!Not too many peeps know how great the food is there..
Allitle knowm secret about how good the food is!!*


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

donaldduck352 said:


> *You never ate there??
> It's one of my fav restruant at CW.The pixs don't give the food justice on how it taste!!*



Never! We tried once but they were kind of rude so I made reservations at Guest Services to let them know instead.


----------



## Poohbug

I have never taken pictures of my food before but I love looking at these threads.  I have to admit-I forgot most of the time but did get a few pics.






vanilla and strawberry shakes at Mythos.





Mythos-Steak fillet with mashed potatoes and asperagus-yummy





breakfast snacks from Croissant Bakery-apple danish was a little stale but cheese danish was yummy.  The chocolate chip cookie was good and almost as big as your head.  When I can only have one cookie-that's the one I want.  I think the other pastry was called stawberry flan-very good also.


----------



## disneyfav4ever

Wonderful pictures! I can't wait until I get to contribute in a few months!


----------



## Moon Child

I love food porn


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Fusion Bistro Sushi & Sake*
_Universal Citywalk_















*Gyoza*





*Volcano Roll Bento Box*


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Mythos*
_Islands of Adventure_





*Pizza of the Day - Alfredo with Italian Sausage*





*Mushroom Soup*





*Risotto of the Day - Beef Tips with Mushroom Risotto*


----------



## mickeymotto

How was that sushi? This must be a new place. When did they get the sushi place? I am so behind on things! I can't wait to go back to Universal.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

mickeymotto said:


> How was that sushi? This must be a new place. When did they get the sushi place? I am so behind on things! I can't wait to go back to Universal.



The sushi was pretty good for being counter service! Of course, the sushi at Royal Pacific's Orchid Court Sushi Lounge is 10x better to say the least.

 They have a few different rolls so I would try a different one next time but I love the whole bento box. I think it was $12 and that includes the miso soup and everything in the tray.


----------



## dreamangelx

spaghetti and meatballs from mama della this was not that good





oil and butter for bread from mama della


----------



## dreamangelx

lobster risotto at mama della


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Thunder Falls Terrace*
_Islands of Adventure_





*Chicken & Ribs Combo with Yellow Rice, Black Beans, and Herb Roasted Potatoes*


----------



## TwingleMum

Great thread. Who is going to post the 1st WWOHP food post?? I can't wait!!!


----------



## glocon

I've heard good things about Monster Cafe- anyone got pics or a menu?


----------



## xApril

glocon said:


> I've heard good things about Monster Cafe- anyone got pics or a menu?


Here's a menu: http://allears.net/uni/menu/men_moncafe.htm

It's been closed for the past few months. Most likely only going to be open during busy times. (though it wasn't open during the peak hrs of spring break)


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Going to update with pictures of Three Broomsticks breakfast from the WWOHP.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*The Three Broomsticks*
_The Wizarding World of Harry Potter_
Islands of Adventure





*Breakfast Menu*





*Traditional English Breakfast*





*American Breakfast*





*Pancake Breakfast with added side of potatoes and eggs*


----------



## iluvpluto27

I just realised I forgot to add my uni food photos from our October Trip.

*Hard Rock Cafe*

Fruity Palooza





Santa Fe Spring Rolls





Honey Mustard Grilled Chicken Sandwich





Veggie Burger with caramalised onion, mushrooms and swiss cheese





Evening offerings from HRH club level - chicken wings with barbeque sauce, corn dog nuggets and bean salad.





Apple Danish from Croissant Bakery


----------



## iluvpluto27

*Tchoup Chop*

Pineapple White Wine Sangria





California Roll





Vegetable Roll





Thai Basil Seared Mahi Mahi served on a fried rice cake with vine ripened tomato fumet





Vegetable Moo Shu Plate





Creme Brulee Trio - Baileys, Kahlua and Amaretto





Emack and Bolios at HRH Ice Cream sundae (huge and delicious)


----------



## iluvpluto27

*Mythos*

Crab Cake Sliders





Vegetable Pad Thai





Dessert Shots - Creme Brulee & Apple Streusel





Chocolate Gooey Banana Cake




*
Nascar Sports Grille*

Nachos topped with pulled pork





Fried Cheese and Toasted Ravioli appetiser





Garlic Bread


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Great pictures iluvpluto. Interesting to see some of the vegetarian options around UO for the first time.


----------



## GetGlowing

iluvpluto27 said:


> *Tchoup Chop*
> 
> Pineapple White Wine Sangria




Now we're talking!  That sangria is right up my alley. 


Aaaah I miss the NASCAR Cafe in our town. It didn't last long. But I enjoyed their bar food when we'd go watch the races. *sniff*


Peace.


----------



## Bradsdadg

Fan2CSkr said:


> These are from The Island Dining Room at RPR.



Can you tell me where this is? We haven't been to US yet and i'm not quite sure what RPR is...

Edit*  Just figured it out, Royal Pacific Resort!


----------



## ClanHarrison

PLEASE keep the food pictures coming.  We'll be there in a couple of weeks so can't wait to try some of the restaurants!

Anybody have pictures of food from The Palm Restaurant at HRH?

Thanks guys!


----------



## petals

Simbee3 said:


> myosotisd said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have few
> 
> green egg and ham sandwich at ioa
> Green Eggs (Yes, The Eggs Are Green) and Ham Sandwich Platter - $6.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was the green eggs and ham platter? I have been preparing the kids for this by reading the book with all 3 of them atleast once a week.
> 
> Is this something you would recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooo trying Green Eggs and Ham hahaha
> 
> Have just played the part of a who in the musical seussical with my local musical society this is going to be a fun trip.. between disney halloween party and harry potter world and then seuss landing ha fun times!
Click to expand...


----------



## bubba's mom

Green Eggs & Ham isn't usually open...not even seasonally.  I've NEVER seen it open, and we've been there every year since '06.

Maybe that's changed w/ WWOHP opening? 

I doubt it, but one can hope.


----------



## MrBryan

bubba's mom said:


> Green Eggs & Ham isn't usually open...not even seasonally.  I've NEVER seen it open, and we've been there every year since '06.
> 
> Maybe that's changed w/ WWOHP opening?
> 
> I doubt it, but one can hope.


It was open for spring break and they are prepping it to reopen for the summer


----------



## TwingleMum

MrBryan said:


> It was open for spring break and they are prepping it to reopen for the summer



WOW that would be cool.


----------



## TheTravelingCarters

iluvpluto27 said:


> *Mythos*



Is it true that guests staying at one of the Universal Resorts, gets priority seating at Mythos, even ahead of those with reservations? I read it somewhere on here; If so that will be fabulous


----------



## bubba's mom

MrBryan said:


> It was open for spring break and they are prepping it to reopen for the summer





I hope so...be the first time I've ever seen it open!  Guess ole Potterboy DOES have some pull after all? 

Room keys get you the priority seating...just show it when you get there.  Or, make a reservation early in the day.


----------



## Nicole786

We love Mama Della's! It's a must do every Universal trip!  Only 70 more days until I can have this again:


----------



## donaldduck352

Nicole786 said:


> We love Mama Della's! It's a must do every Universal trip!  Only 70 more days until I can have this again:



*What are the two entrees?They look so mouthwatering.I like the way they do the garlic bread-with real garlic cloves!*


----------



## Nicole786

donaldduck352 said:


> *What are the two entrees?They look so mouthwatering.I like the way they do the garlic bread-with real garlic cloves!*



Sorry--it was standard chicken parm! And coming from a New Yorker--it was really good!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Nicole786 said:


> Sorry--it was standard chicken parm! And coming from a New Yorker--it was really good!!



*I have yet to eat there,thank you.Its deff on my too eat list now!!*


----------



## bubba's mom

donaldduck352 said:


> *I have yet to eat there,thank you.Its deff on my too eat list now!!*



didn't you read my TR from last year (finished in Feb)  We ate there last nite onsite.  Used Plat credit to eat there.  That's what I had.


----------



## TwingleMum

nerdboyrockstar said:


> *The Three Broomsticks*
> _The Wizarding World of Harry Potter_
> Islands of Adventure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Breakfast Menu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Traditional English Breakfast*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *American Breakfast*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pancake Breakfast with added side of potatoes and eggs*



Anyone else see the Hidden Mickey??


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

TwingleMum said:


> Anyone else see the Hidden Mickey??



Haha. I see it.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Fire Eater's Grill*
_Islands of Adventure_





*Fiery Hot Chicken Stingers*


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Hard Rock Cafe*
CityWalk





*Hickory-Smoked Bar-B-Que Combo*
Your Choice of Bar-B-Que Ribs, Bar-B-Que Chicken or Smoked Pulled Pork. Served with seasoned fries, ranch beans and fresh coleslaw.
Duo Combo





*Twisted Mac, Chicken & Cheese*
A grilled chicken breast tops off twisted Cavatappi pasta tossed in a lightly spiced 3-cheese sauce, with garlic, roasted red peppers and romano parsley bread crumbs. Served with a side of garlic toast.





*Grilled Sirloin Steak*
Choice 8 oz. sirloin steak grilled to your liking and topped with Merlot-garlic butter. Served with smashed potatoes, gravy and fresh vegetables.


----------



## Nicole786

After looking at pics i really want to try Finnegan's!! Can anyone speak for their Corned Beef?? I know its not gonna be like Carnegie or Katz's in NYC but i'm looking for something good, any reviews/pics??


----------



## hopemax

We ate at Finnegans on 6/24.  I had the Corned Beef sandwich on pretzel bread and my Dad had the Corned Beef and Cabbage.  I can't speak to the quality, because I couldn't remember having it before.  The waitress brought me out a small piece to taste ahead of time to see if I liked it.  My Dad thought his food was good, but since my Mom doesn't like it, he doesn't get it very often, and certainly not from a good east coast restaurant.  But here are pics, and my Mom's Shepherd's Pie.


----------



## Nicole786

Thank you! Just what I was looking for!! I guess i'll ask for a taste ahead of time like your dad!


----------



## donaldduck352

*I love there corned beef and cabbage.It's only second to the Shepards Pie for my fav food at Finnegan's!!!

Remember,everyone is Irish when you walk in!! *


----------



## cyctorres

nerdboyrockstar said:


> *The Three Broomsticks*
> _The Wizarding World of Harry Potter_
> Islands of Adventure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Breakfast Menu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Traditional English Breakfast*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *American Breakfast*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pancake Breakfast with added side of potatoes and eggs*



What is a black pudding? how is taste?


----------



## luke

cyctorres said:


> What is a black pudding? how is taste?



Can't speak for how it tastes, but black pudding it pig's blood


----------



## La2kw

cyctorres said:


> What is a black pudding? how is taste?



Those aren't my pics, but you can see it peeking out from behind the croissant.  We did not like the taste at all, in fact most of the food at 3B is really not very good.  The strawberry & peanut butter ice cream and chocolate trifle were the best things there, besides butterbeer.  I hope the food improves over time, we were there on opening week and any restaurant needs to be open a while to be at its best.


----------



## cyctorres

Quote:
Originally Posted by cyctorres  
What is a black pudding? how is taste? 

Can't speak for how it tastes, but black pudding it pig's blood 




*Are you kidding? the pig blood is not for breakfast, is for lunch*


----------



## luke

cyctorres said:


> *Are you kidding? the pig blood is not for breakfast, is for lunch*



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_pudding

It's pretty popular over here in the UK as part of a full, cooked breakfast.

Of course I always pass on it


----------



## blueiis99

ugh!  I would too....BUT to each his own!  That is what makes the world go round!    cheers to those that like it!


----------



## cyctorres

luke said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_pudding
> 
> It's pretty popular over here in the UK as part of a full, cooked breakfast.
> 
> Of course I always pass on it



*Thank you for the information.
 In Puerto Rico  we know them as "morcilla" and we eat at lunch or dinner*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Time to move this to the 1'st page.Alot of posters just got back.I was wondering any new pics?*


----------



## bubba's mom

donaldduck352 said:


> *Time to move this to the 1'st page.Alot of posters just got back.I was wondering any new pics?*



when i get a new laptop i will post pix..... sharing DH's desktop right now....

guess I'll get one this week...


----------



## Tootles

Any more from Three Broomsticks in WWOHP? More interested in lunch/dinner.


----------



## carly chloe

Tootles said:


> Any more from Three Broomsticks in WWOHP? More interested in lunch/dinner.



Are there any pics of lunch or dinner on here from Three Broomsticks?


----------



## Tootles

carly chloe said:


> Are there any pics of lunch or dinner on here from Three Broomsticks?



There are just a couple of pics from breakfast a few pages back...


----------



## bubba's mom

We got the Family Feast.....

Comes w/ salad..... 









(That was 4 ribs, chickens, corncobs, carrots & broccoli and potatoes.)


----------



## donaldduck352

bubba's mom said:


> We got the Family Feast.....
> 
> Comes w/ salad.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That was 4 ribs, chickens, corncobs, carrots & broccoli and potatoes.)



*That looks YUMMY.Was there enough to fill everyone?*


----------



## bubba's mom

It was me, DH, Bubba who is 11.5yrs and my 17.5 yr old niece.

We STRUGGLED to finish it all!  It was all very good too....even the chicken w/ the skin removed 

Then again, we aren't HUGE eaters...we pretty much stick to portion size (or about 6oz vs the 3oz sizes).


----------



## Elisa

What restaurant was this meal from? It looks like it would interest my family of 4 too! Yummy!!!! How much was it as well. If anyone else knows, feel free to write in! Thanks, Elisa


----------



## Mad Hattered

Elisa said:


> What restaurant was this meal from? It looks like it would interest my family of 4 too! Yummy!!!! How much was it as well. If anyone else knows, feel free to write in! Thanks, Elisa



Three Broomsticks in the WWOHP.  It's called the Great Feast and feeds a family of 4 for $49.99.


----------



## bubba's mom

Mad Hattered said:


> Three Broomsticks in the WWOHP.  It's called the Great Feast and feeds a family of 4 for $49.99.


----------



## donaldduck352

nerdboyrockstar said:


> *Thunder Falls Terrace*
> _Islands of Adventure_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chicken & Ribs Combo with Yellow Rice, Black Beans, and Herb Roasted Potatoes*



*Thats what I'm talking about.Roll on October!!!!*


----------



## *Debi Potter*

Hi!!

I love love LOVE this thread! I could look @ food porn all day long! 

I'll be in Universal @ the end of September and I'm finding it VERY difficult to choose between all these great places!!

I'm wondering who has the best nachos?? I've seen a few pics from different places that look crazy good, but I'm leaning towards Margaritaville. 

Also wondering who would have the best fish & chips....Finnegan's or Three Broomsticks? I'm a HUGE Harry Potter fan, but also a big fan of fish & chips (hehe), so wondering where would be the better place to have it.

The only places I ate at in Universal last year were Mel's Diner (terrible) and Mythos (LOVED it). DEFINITELY will be posting some food porn when I return in October!! Planning on Tchoup Chop, Three Broomsticks, Mythos, possibly Finnegan's and somewhere in CW.

Suggestions??


----------



## bubba's mom

Best nachos on site hands down is Margaritaville.


----------



## vleeth

MrBryan said:


> It was open for spring break and they are prepping it to reopen for the summer



Can anyone verify that Green Eggs and Ham was open this summer?


----------



## bubba's mom

vleeth said:


> Can anyone verify that Green Eggs and Ham was open this summer?



It was not when we were there mid-July.

I don't think anyone reported it was.


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> It was not when we were there mid-July.
> 
> I don't think anyone reported it was.



You're right.  I haven't seen it open in years.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> I haven't seen it open in years.



I've NEVER seen it open...but, I've only been going since '06.


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> I've NEVER seen it open...but, I've only been going since '06.



We actually ate there once.  It was like an egg mcmuffin but the egg was greenish.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> We actually ate there once.  It was like an egg mcmuffin but the egg was greenish.


----------



## vleeth

bubba's mom said:


> It was not when we were there mid-July.
> 
> I don't think anyone reported it was.



Post 400 on Page 27.  They said it was open for Spring Break this year and they were going to reopen it for the Summer.


----------



## bubba's mom

vleeth said:


> Post 400 on Page 27.  They said it was open for Spring Break this year and they were going to reopen it for the Summer.



i can't keep up with every post on every thread.....but, like I mentioned, we've been there every summer since '06, and I've never seen it open.


----------



## GetGlowing

We were at IOA three days last week and didn't see Green Eggs & Ham open at any time. 

Here are some Mythos pictures! Great meal!!! Note that we stopped at the Reservations kiosk in CityWalk on our way into the park to get our reservation. 
I would definitely go back to Mythos, the food, service, and atmosphere were great. Don't forget your 10% AAA discount! (Which we forgot the first few times we purchased Butterbeer - doh!) 





_Mythos lunch: Blueberry & Pistachio crusted Grilled Pork with smoky mac & cheese - REALLY delicious._





_Mythos lunch: Pad thai with grilled chicken._





_This was the "Pastabilities": Mythos lunch: Pene with grilled chicken, tomatoes, asparagus, red onion, and italian sausage_

And these photos are from Jake's American Bar in the Royal Pacific Resort. Note they don't honor the AAA discount, but if you pay attention when you check into the hotel you'll get a coupon book with a discount for Jakes. We didn't pay attention and only found the coupons when we got home. Another Doh!!!





_Cuban sandwich with fries. My friend thought the Cuban was very dry and ended up adding mayo at the table. We ended up splitting the fries since she got a very generous portion. _





_Hawaiian pizza, or did they call it a flatbread? I don't remember. (pineapple and ham)_





_Burger with jack cheese and a side salad - YUM. It was really good. You have a couple options for cheeses and side items._

We were in WWoHP on three different days and probably had 6 butterbeers! We enjoyed it that much. We didn't eat at Three Broomsticks, but the food smelled really good. We saw a couple family feasts delivered to the tables and it looked like a great meal, a lot of food. 
Lunch at Universal Studios was from Int'l Film & Food Festival (may have gotten the name wrong?) near the Hollywood Pets show. It was nothing exceptional and I didn't take any photos. I had Chicken Parmesan which was ok, others had oriental, and one had a pizza served with extra grease (ick). I would choose another lunch venue next time.  

More IOA Food & Menus here

Also if you like food pix in general, check out my special twitter: @foodtographs


----------



## GreyStr0ke

Some more Mythos photos.





Tempura Shrimp Sushi with soy and wasabi drizzle





Blueberry and Pistachio Crusted Grilled Pork with blue cheese and port wine sauce served with cheddar macaroni and cheese


----------



## TheTravelingCarters

we stayed the first 4 nights at The Hard Rock, so we dined at the kitchen twice. Once for breakfast, which was just standard to us.  And also lunch!  Lunch was so YUMMY!

The Kitchen-  
they start serving lunch promptly at 11am. We were headed to the park and wanted to eat before we went to avoid the standard park food...and we thought we might have an adult beverage to get the day going....I mean it is vacation, right?!





So first things first= drinks!





I had the yummy Turkey and Brie Melt with side salad and house dressing





Hubby got a delicious Roast Turkey Club on multigrain bread with side salad with ranch dressing


----------



## GetGlowing

Oh why did I look! That turkey & brie looks great. And I'm hungry.


----------



## mickeymotto

GreyStr0ke said:


> Some more Mythos photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempura Shrimp Sushi with soy and wasabi drizzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueberry and Pistachio Crusted Grilled Pork with blue cheese and port wine sauce served with cheddar macaroni and cheese



That sushi looks yummy! How was it??? 

The pork looks amazing too.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

TheTravelingCarters said:


> we stayed the first 4 nights at The Hard Rock, so we dined at the kitchen twice. Once for breakfast, which was just standard to us.  And also lunch!  Lunch was so YUMMY!
> 
> The Kitchen-
> they start serving lunch promptly at 11am. We were headed to the park and wanted to eat before we went to avoid the standard park food...and we thought we might have an adult beverage to get the day going....I mean it is vacation, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first things first= drinks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the yummy Turkey and Brie Melt with side salad and house dressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby got a delicious Roast Turkey Club on multigrain bread with side salad with ranch dressing



I LOVE The Kitchen. You have to try it for dinner next time!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

GreyStr0ke said:


> Some more Mythos photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempura Shrimp Sushi with soy and wasabi drizzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueberry and Pistachio Crusted Grilled Pork with blue cheese and port wine sauce served with cheddar macaroni and cheese




Those are some sexy shots.

:makes wallpaper:


----------



## lildamo

Some food pics from Sept. 23 - 28!

*Mythos*




Virgin Strawberry Daiquiri





Roman Panini with Parmesan Fries





Grilled Chicken Sandwich with Parmesan Fries





Pad Thai with Chicken





Blueberry and Pistachio Pork

*Sal's (at the Portofino Bay)*




Margherita Pizza

*Margaritaville*




Monterey Chicken Sandwich





Club Sandwich (delicious!!)

*Bula Bar and Grille (Royal Pacific)*




Cheeseburger

*Boulangerie Patisserie*










*NBA City*




Chicken Penne





Jambalaya

*Wizarding World of Harry Potter*









Cauldron Cake

*Dippin' Dots*


----------



## mickeymotto

I need more pics!!!!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

These are from our trip in June at the HRH pool...

Strawberry Mojito





Nachos - YUMMY!





Shrimp Po-Boy Sandwich & Fries





These were the only food pics we took on our whole trip.  We'll try to get more when we're back at the parks next week!  
-Melissa


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

nashvilletrio said:


>



I want those nachos bad.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

nerdboyrockstar said:


> I want those nachos bad.



I know, Anthony!  Me too!  They were really good.  I'd even say they were as good as Margaritaville's nachos.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Need to bump this thread up to the 1'st page!!

Need more pics tho...*


----------



## ShuisFan584

*Café 4*

Veggie pizza





BBQ Chicken pizza





Breadsticks





*NASCAR Sports Grill*

Nachos Grande





Buffalo Chicken Sandwich





Fresh Tomato and Basil Pasta





*Emerils Tchoup Chop*

Specialty Drinks that I forgot the names of









Shrimp chips





Garlic Grilled Black Tiger Shrimp on Chinese Style Noodle Cake and Lemongrass Infused Wild Mushroom Crèma





Mongolian Barbeque Grilled Pork Tenderloin with Caramelized Sweet Onion-Orange Confit and Stir Fried Lomein Noodles





Kahlua Chocolate Cake - Peanut Butter Mousse Filled Chocolate Cake Topped with Bananas Foster Sauce





Rich Flourless Chocolate Decadence Torte drizzled with a Milk Chocolate Sauce


----------



## donaldduck352

*Great pics of Tchoup Chop.The Mongolian bbq looks awesome!!

Keep the pics comming....*


----------



## umieesa

bumping!  More pics please!!


----------



## GreyStr0ke

I got some from a few weeks ago to share.

Nascar Cafe

*Hard Handlin' Hurricane*





*Pit Crew Pulled Pork Sandwich*





*Brick Yard Bacon Onion Cheddar Burger*





*Chicken Tenders*







Blua Bar - Royal Pacific

*Big Bula (left) Hurricane (Right)*


----------



## GreyStr0ke

Mythos

*Potion of The Gods*





*Heineken*





*Mythos Bistro Filet*





*Mythos Hamburger*






Honeydukes

*Cauldron Cake*


----------



## GreyStr0ke

BUMP!

Any more pics?


----------



## akayek31

I agree that Margaritaville has the best nachos.  We ate on them for days when we went in 2009.  Can't wait to get them again.


----------



## JRoyster86

1110 by jroyster86, on Flickr
Chocolate cauldron from Honeydukes




1111 by jroyster86, on Flickr




1064 by jroyster86, on Flickr
Butterbeer!




1063 by jroyster86, on Flickr
Hogs Head Ale


----------



## webprinter

JRoyster86 said:


> 1110 by jroyster86, on Flickr
> Chocolate cauldron from Honeydukes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1111 by jroyster86, on Flickr




Is the chocolate cauldron as good as it looks?  It looks like a brownie with chocolate mousse in the middle.  Is that correct?  Thanks.


----------



## DCDisney

It is amazingly good.  It's more cake than brownie but very fudgey and moist.  The mousse was not exciting but the chocolate handle and bottom are the best chocolate ever.  Kind of a similar flavor to the chocolate coating on little Debbie rolls but much richer.


----------



## JRoyster86

DCDisney said:


> It is amazingly good.  It's more cake than brownie but very fudgey and moist.  The mousse was not exciting but the chocolate handle and bottom are the best chocolate ever.  Kind of a similar flavor to the chocolate coating on little Debbie rolls but much richer.



I agree - it's delicious! I got it and totally wasn't expecting much but it really was amazingly good.


----------



## chimo2u

Moon Child said:


> I was just talking about these dogs in Amity today! Mainly, because they are buidling a nathans hot dog stand in my town ~yummy



Wish I could see the pic...it's gone now!  I am wanting to try Nathan's in FEB and would love to see the "dogs"


----------



## JRoyster86

Some candy shots from Honeydukes! 






500 by jroyster86, on Flickr




489 by jroyster86, on Flickr




486 by jroyster86, on Flickr




484 by jroyster86, on Flickr




482 by jroyster86, on Flickr




481 by jroyster86, on Flickr




478 by jroyster86, on Flickr




477 by jroyster86, on Flickr




476 by jroyster86, on Flickr


----------



## eeyoremylove

bumping, This should be a sticky.


----------



## jeanico2000

were the beignets good? I've had the real deal in New Orleans, and wonder how these compare!


----------



## damo

eeyoremylove said:


> bumping, This should be a sticky.



I added the link to the food sticky.


----------



## eeyoremylove

Thank-you again Damo! You have made my day, I feel very loved!


----------



## JRoyster86

Breakfast and lunch at the Three Broomsticks...


----------



## TigerKat

jeanico2000 said:


> were the beignets good? I've had the real deal in New Orleans, and wonder how these compare!



I'm not the poster but we did try them out of curiosity. They're OK, not close to the real thing though!


----------



## cyctorres

WatchMeEat said:


> Beignets from Universal during Mardi Gras...


----------



## wilma-bride

Here are some of our pics from August 2010.

*Chicken fingers and fries - Bula Bar & Grille Pool Bar*





*Pacific Paradise - Bula Bar & Grille Pool Bar*






*Royal Rip Tide - Bula Bar & Grille Pool Bar*





*No need for introductions - the famous frozen Butterbeer* 






*Cosmopolitan - Margaritaville*






*Teriyaki Chicken - Margaritaville* 






*Ribs - Margaritaville*






*Key Lime Pie - Margaritaville*

Apologies for the dreadful photo






*Cherry Danish - Croissant Moon Bakery*






*Funnel Cake - Universal*






Hmm, something about these photos gives away the fact that this was a child-free trip


----------



## Ohiodislover

OH MY

My girls and I are going on a salad fast in preparation for next week!!


----------



## RAPstar

nerdboyrockstar said:


> *Ahi Tuna Sliders*



Holy mother of Seuss! Those look awesomely delicious!!! Must get next trip!!


----------



## blueiis99

ooooohhh!!  my they look wonderful!!


----------



## WatchMeEat

jeanico2000 said:


> were the beignets good? I've had the real deal in New Orleans, and wonder how these compare!



Yes, the beignets were good, although different than the beignets I've had from Cajun restaurants. These were basically funnel cakes in a different shape...


----------



## Donnainnj

Went through this thread to prepare for our August trip. Does anyone have any more to share?


----------



## maggiew

Orchid Lounge at the Royal Pacific Resort:





Jalepeno rolls (can't remember specific name), yellow-tail nigiri, and tuna nigiri

Maggie


----------



## maggiew

Fruit bowl that came with the cabana at the Hard Rock pool.






Maggie


----------



## maggiew

NASCAR Grille 





Flashy cup smoothie that my DD enjoyed.  Anything sparkly and she is a sucker!!





Kids mac and cheese and my other DD in her July 4th getup.  The mac and cheese looked like it came from a box of Kraft.  My DD liked it.  The size of the noodles and color of the cheese sauce made me think it was Kraft.  So for those parents who have picky kids who need their "normal" mac and cheese, this might be it.





DH's Asian Chicken Salad





My Southern style pot roast.  It was really good.

Maggie


----------



## maggiew

Three Broomsticks Lunch





Chicken meal





Kids fish and chips meal - only 1 piece of fish





Kids mac and cheese meal.  This was totally inedible.  Even my DH wouldn't eat it.  It seemed like it had sat under the heat lamp for far too long.  The top was totally crusted over and baked hard - to the point that I could have picked up the mac and cheese and it would have raised up in one, big clump.

We originally thought that DH and I would share the chicken meal (Me eating the ribs and DH the chicken) and the kids each with their kids meal.  This is normally how we eat because neither me nor the girls are big eaters.  But it didn't work out.  With the one piece of fish on the fish & chips and the mac and cheese being inedible, we ended up going back through the line to get more food.  We got another kids fish and chips and a kids chicken nuggets.  This was a PITA because the line was really long each time.





Hogs head brew





lemonade

For what we got, I thought the food was good (except the mac and cheese) but it just wasn't enough.

Maggie


----------



## maggiew

Orchid Court Lounge at the Royal Pacific Resort





Islands Cuban panini sandwich

served with









Spicy tuna rolls, yellow-tail nigiri, tuna nigiri

We also got potstickers, but I must not have gotten a picture of those.

Maggie


----------



## maggiew

Confisco Grille Character Breakfast





The bread type foods on the buffet line





Fruit and yogurt section

I didn't really get pictures of the hot foods.


But here are some of our plates of food:





















Maggie


----------



## maggiew

Tchoup Chop dinner





Side salad





Chicken eggroll appetizer





Crunchy shrimp appetizer





Kids steak





Tuna entree





Kids Hawaiin plate - no pork





Braised beef short ribs

Maggie


----------



## maggiew

Sal's Market at Portofino Bay





Wood fired pizza





Large Margharita pizza





Mozzarella Sticks.  There were 5 on the plate, but the family dug in before I got to take a picture!


Maggie


----------



## maggiew

Islands Dining Room at the Royal Pacific Resort dinner





Bread - the rolls were YUM!





DD made me take a picture of the cute butter





Chinese chicken salad





Fish and Chips





Kung Pao shrimp appetizer - neither DD nor DH liked these.  They said it had a funny taste.





Side of butter noodles





Make your own Wok entree.  You go up to the wok station and put all the items that you want in your food into a bowl.  Then you hand the bowl to the wok chef.  He sautees it up.  You have your choice of rice or noodles to add to your vegetables and meat.  You also have a choice of sauces:  terriyaki, lemon grass broth and some kind of curry.  I chose beef, carrots, green/red peppers, bamboo shoots and terriyaki sauce.  I believe this was all you can eat based on comments of other people in line ("I think this time I will try _______"), but I only got the one bowl myself, so can't say for sure.





Salad that came with my Wok entree





The veggie station that you got to choose from for the Wok entree.  You can see the meat station in the back of the picture on ice.

Maggie


----------



## maggiew

Tangerine slushie from a cart in Jurassic Park


Maggie


----------



## LMO429

staying on site for the first time soon..thanks for all the pictures, looking forward to eating some of the good stuff you folks posted above! looking forward to more.


----------



## lauralong81

bumpity bump bump more pics please!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Breakfast spring roll from Emeril's Tchoup Chop brunch.. with eggs inside and that's a sour cream for dipping. So yum!

We already started digging in before the picture.


----------



## mickeymotto

nerdboyrockstar said:


> Breakfast spring roll from Emeril's Tchoup Chop brunch.. with eggs inside and that's a sour cream for dipping. So yum!
> 
> We already started digging in before the picture.




So thats like a REAL egg roll.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

mickeymotto said:


> So thats like a REAL egg roll.



A scrambled egg roll, in fact.


----------



## mnmmoney

I would love to post some pics but I do not seem to have the ability
"You *may not* post attachments"
?????


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

mnmmoney said:


> I would love to post some pics but I do not seem to have the ability
> "You *may not* post attachments"
> ?????



Upload the pictures to Photobucket, Imageshack or another image hosting site and then add the pictures here using the Insert Image button.


----------



## damo

Great Feast





Bula Bar Burger





Blueberry encrusted pork at Mythos


----------



## HPMonkey4

damo said:


> Great Feast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bula Bar Burger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueberry encrusted pork at Mythos



DH says "Yum!" to that Great Feast.  I reminded him though we only need food for 2...not 4 or more.  Ha-ha!!


----------



## wdhinn89

Where is the Bula Bar?


----------



## Bluer101

wdhinn89 said:


> Where is the Bula Bar?



Poolside at RPR, it's great.


----------



## wdhinn89

Thanks!  That's were we are staying too.


----------



## mischief32

My husband was also excited about the Great Feast until I informed him that we could not eat all that food but they do have a smaller platter.  My husband is looking forward to eating at the places we did not get to in May.


----------



## mnmmoney

Thanks !


----------



## mnmmoney

Jambalaya / Margaritaville






Shrimp and crab salad /Margaritaville






Steak /Margaritaville






Cheeseburger in Paradise / Margaritaville


----------



## englishrose47

Can't believe I missed this thread!!!


----------



## mnmmoney

Coney Dog at Nascar Cafe


----------



## mnmmoney

Pulled Pork at Nascar Cafe






Chicken Alfredo - Nascar Cafe


----------



## mnmmoney

Finnegans - Fish and Chips - So good!






Finnegans - Celtic Chicken Club Salad






Finnegans - Taster flight


----------



## mnmmoney

Mythos - Mixed Greens Salad w/Chicken






Crab Sliders - Mythos






Flat bread pizza - special ordered this version - SO good!






Mythos Pad Thai - wonderful!


----------



## donaldduck352

mnmmoney said:


> coney dog at nascar cafe





mnmmoney said:


> jambalaya / margaritaville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shrimp and crab salad /margaritaville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steak /margaritaville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheeseburger in paradise / margaritaville





mnmmoney said:


> finnegans - fish and chips - so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finnegans - celtic chicken club salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finnegans - taster flight





mnmmoney said:


> mythos - mixed greens salad w/chicken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crab sliders - mythos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flat bread pizza - special ordered this version - so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mythos pad thai - wonderful!



*yummy,GREAT CHOICES

That shrimp and crab salad looks awesome.I got to try it..*


----------



## mnmmoney

The shrimp and crab salad at Maragritaville is VERY good!  On this trip my daughter had it, but I have had it on previous trips.  I tried the jambalaya on this trip and it was very good too.


----------



## Leigh123

mnmmoney said:


> Jambalaya / Margaritaville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimp and crab salad /Margaritaville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steak /Margaritaville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeseburger in Paradise / Margaritaville




OMG love love love the Dharma shirt, oh how I miss it!


----------



## Tikitoi

Seafood & Andouille Gumbo Emeril's


----------



## Tikitoi

Banana Cream Pie at Emeril's.


----------



## shera

Mythos kids meal hamburger





Mythos kids meal grilled cheese





Mythos bacon cheeseburger





Mythos grilled chicken sandwich





Louie's Italian Restaurant large cheese pizza


----------



## englishrose47

I can't wait to be able to add my pix !!This thread is awesome !!


----------



## lorax123

wilma-bride said:


> Here's some more food pics from Mythos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warm chocolate banana gooey cake*



I miss warm chocolate banana gooey cake. That was so good


----------



## JRoyster86

Leaving tomorrow, I will have lots of good food pics to post upon return!


----------



## SnowWitch

Where is the great feast served?


----------



## amyandjusty

Is the blueberry encrusted pork back at Mythos??? Or is this an older picture?


----------



## damo

SnowWitch said:


> Where is the great feast served?



At Three Broomsticks.


----------



## damo

amyandjusty said:


> Is the blueberry encrusted pork back at Mythos??? Or is this an older picture?



It hasn't been on there for a bit now.  It may be more seasonal.


----------



## JRoyster86

Margaritaville 




426 
Boneless buffalo wings




427 
Fried pickles... mmm.




429 
Turkey burger




418
Perfect margarita




136 
Happy hour margarita from Lone Palm


----------



## teacherjmc

New here--I have loved looking at all of these Universal food pics. My first trip there is coming up soon, so this has been a huge help! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ohiotinkfan

Thanksgiving at Three Broomsticks!  Yummy!!!






Lemonade


----------



## iluvpluto27

Here are a few pics from my September stay at Universal RPR.

Mythos






Bubba Gumps






Emerils





This was from the value lunch menu which was only $22 per person for three courses.  Everything was good and I thought this was the best value meal we had all trip!


Nascar Cafe






Tchoup Chop





Bigger pictures and detailed reviews can be found in my dining review.


----------



## jeepgirl30

Wow, glad i found this thread!  I found a lot of places I would never have tried without seeing the pics.

Hopefully by bumping this someone will post recent photos!


----------



## jacksg@l

Our favorites are Bubba Gump's for the food and Margueritaville for the atmosphere.  The food inside the parks is standard theme park food.


----------



## debdreamsofdis

Bistro Filet from Mythos (onions and truffle butter on the side)





Pad Thai from Mythos





Warm Chocolate Banana Gooey cake from Mythos





Turkey Croissant from the San Francisco Pastry Company in Universal Studios





Peanut Butter Diamond from the San Francisco Pastry Company- YUM!





Volcano Nachos from Margaritaville- HUGE!





BBQ pork sandwich from Margaritaville





Banana Cream Pie from Emerils- AMAZING





Michelangelo sandwich from Sal's 





Chef's Salad from Sal's





Peanut Butter Cup and Chocolate gelato from the Gelateria at Portofino Bay


----------



## KingK12

damo said:


> Bubba Gump's appetizer platter and onion rings




Yummy Bubba Gump's onion rings


----------



## sunshine1010

bump


----------



## vleeth

Wow that volcano of nachos sure looks good.


----------



## kamcgrory

I'm hungry now...


----------



## Tikitoi

I just so wish I could go before 2014...


----------



## canadiankim

I feel a little San Fransisco Pastry Company coming my way  

I wonder how many weightwatcher points are in a peanutbutter diamond??
I say "I wonder", but what I mean is I DON'T CARE!


----------



## JRoyster86

canadiankim said:


> I feel a little San Fransisco Pastry Company coming my way
> 
> I wonder how many weightwatcher points are in a peanutbutter diamond??
> I say "I wonder", but what I mean is I DON'T CARE!



I'm pretty sure calories/points don't exist when you're on vacation  You'll walk it all off anyway!


----------



## donaldduck352

JRoyster86 said:


> I'm pretty sure calories/points don't exist when you're on vacation  You'll walk it all off anyway!


----------



## ky07

JRoyster86 said:


> I'm pretty sure calories/points don't exist when you're on vacation  You'll walk it all off anyway!


----------



## canadiankim

JRoyster86 said:


> I'm pretty sure calories/points don't exist when you're on vacation  You'll walk it all off anyway!



It's okay I will have a piece of fruit and that takes away all the bad calories anyway.....doesn't it?


----------



## Mad Hattered

These are from our trip in early May

NBA City:

Chorizo Shrimp Skewers -Jumbo shrimp and spicy Chorizo sausage grilled,
served with Chorizo cream sauce and black bean and corn salsa





BBQ Chicken Pizza





Margaritaville:

Crab, Shrimp and Mushroom Dip lump blue crab meat, shrimp and mushrooms simmered in a Cajun cream sauce and served with toasted garlic bread
Crab, Shrimp and Mushroom Dip





Jamaica Mistaica wings





Crab Cake Sandwich...lump blue crab cake seared and served with lettuce, tomato relish and our mustard-caper remoulade





Finnegans:

Fish and Chips





Misty Isle Mixed Grill


----------



## Tikitoi

Mad Hattered said:


> These are from our trip in early May
> 
> NBA City:
> 
> Chorizo Shrimp Skewers -Jumbo shrimp and spicy Chorizo sausage grilled,
> served with Chorizo cream sauce and black bean and corn salsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBQ Chicken Pizza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margaritaville:
> 
> Crab, Shrimp and Mushroom Dip lump blue crab meat, shrimp and mushrooms simmered in a Cajun cream sauce and served with toasted garlic bread
> Crab, Shrimp and Mushroom Dip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamaica Mistaica wings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crab Cake Sandwich...lump blue crab cake seared and served with lettuce, tomato relish and our mustard-caper remoulade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finnegans:
> 
> Fish and Chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty Isle Mixed Grill



These all look so good. We went to Margaritaville when we were down there, but should have at least gone to NBA City.  Next time, definitely!


----------



## Mad Hattered

I forgot to add that we also had queso dip at NBA City.  I also failed to mention we ordered way too much food as well!


----------



## Tikitoi

Mad Hattered said:


> I forgot to add that we also had queso dip at NBA City.  I also failed to mention we ordered way too much food as well!



Another reason to go...!


----------



## mirlow

Margaritaville
Can't remember what these drinks were!





Volcano Nachos





The Kitchen
Mac & Cheese & Kids Steak 





The Kitchen Burger






Croissant Moon Bakery















Emeril's Tchop Chop
Smoked Baby Back Ribs (HH Menu)


----------



## mirlow

Classic Monster's Cafe
Iceberg Wedge





Roasted Chicken Platter











Beverly Hills Boulangerie 
Smoked Turkey


----------



## mirlow

Schawb's Pharmacy
Brownie Special






Finnegan's 
Fish & Chips Split






Thunder Falls Terrace
Turkey Leg Platter w/ side of beans & Cheeseburger





Turkey Wrap





Studio Sweets


----------



## teacherjmc

A few pictures from our trip in March... These aren't great as they were taken on my phone, but here they are for what they're worth! 

*Emeril's*
Obviously I forgot to take this until I had already started chowing down! This isn't on the menu anymore and I can't remember the description. Sorry!  My dad and I went there for lunch and both ordered this. It was very good, although the marinade and/or topping on the steak overwhelmed the taste of the steak itself in my opinion. I preferred Mythos (below).






*Mythos*
Pan Seared Blackened Mahi Mahi: with baked plantains, cilantro cream sauce, and tomato salsa $16.99
My dad ordered this and really enjoyed it. However, he tasted my entree and agreed that it was the clear winner! 






Mythos Bistro Filet: with mashed potatoes, truffle butter, topped with spicy fried onions $16.99
This... this was heavenly.  I sincerely hope it is still on the menu the next time I make it to Universal. I want one right now. NOW, I say! I ended up using the truffle butter partly on the filet and partly on the potatoes. Everything was just absolutely scrumptious!


----------



## schumigirl

Lovely....lovely pics


----------



## carly chloe

which to choose- which to choose!!


----------



## englishrose47

I am definately trying that Mythos Filet in September !!!!


----------



## Julie521

anyone have anymore pics from Margaritaville? Especially some drinks


----------



## Kath2003

Bump! This thread is too good not to be on page 1!!


----------



## ksromack

Wow!  I love food pictures!  So I already have made plans for Mythos for lunch on our first day at IOA/US ( a 1:15 reservation because I'm a PLANNER, lol).  Did I mention we aren't going until Dec 8th?    We'll be seeing Blue Man Group  that evening at the 9pm show so I was thinking we'll need a 7:30 dinner reservation somewhere on City Walk... I was thinking of Pastamore?  Is that a good choice or is there something out there that is not to be missed?  I'm allergic to shellfish but that isn't a problem as long as I don't EAT it 

I then have ONE more late lunch to plan for the next day (sunday) and it's tied between Margaritaville, Emeril's, and NBA Cafe?  We've been to Margaritaville and enjoyed that, should we try one of other places?

Thank you for everyone's photos.  I need to get this all planned so I can stop obsessing over everything.....oh, who am I kidding.....I'm going to obsess until it's time to go.


----------



## Candycane83

Any opinions on mama Della's? Any pictures?


----------



## TigerKat

Candycane83 said:


> Any opinions on mama Della's? Any pictures?



Sorry, no pics, but we love it there! In fact, it's one of our favorite restaurants. We've done all the signature spots at WDW and both of Emeril's places and Mama Della's is still in our top three.


----------



## Candycane83

TigerKat said:


> Sorry, no pics, but we love it there! In fact, it's one of our favorite restaurants. We've done all the signature spots at WDW and both of Emeril's places and Mama Della's is still in our top three.



That's great to know! Thanks! I guess that means we'll keep our reservation there.  I was thinking of changing it to a Citiwalk restaurant at first. 

What did you think of Emiril by the way? We're planning to have lunch there one day and was hoping they would still have their prix fixe menu on November. 

I'm a first time planner and am obsessing! (even when I know I shouldn't)


----------



## TigerKat

Candycane83 said:


> That's great to know! Thanks! I guess that means we'll keep our reservation there.  I was thinking of changing it to a Citiwalk restaurant at first.
> 
> What did you think of Emiril by the way? We're planning to have lunch there one day and was hoping they would still have their prix fixe menu on November.
> 
> I'm a first time planner and am obsessing! (even when I know I shouldn't)



No, don't change!!! It has been 3 years since we went so hopefully it's still as good as it was then. Being from New Orleans we are biased and love all of Emeril's restaurants. If you haven't been to one of his places, you must go!!


----------



## Candycane83

Thanks TigerKat! I'll be keeping my ressies then!


----------



## CoachZ

Anyone have any new pics?


----------



## englishrose47

CoachZ said:


> Anyone have any new pics?



Next month I plan to have lots !!!!


----------



## CoachZ

englishrose47 said:


> Next month I plan to have lots !!!!



Thanks, can't wait!!!!


----------



## englishrose47

Here are pix of our meals at Mythos on September 21st




Filet Yummy




Our Bread





Chicken Wrap





Salad with either chicken or salmon






Flatbread 





Mythos Hamburger


----------



## pattiken

Here are a few pics from our trip sep 20-23




fish sandwich from bubbagump..yummy!! love this place




shrimp combo
DS moved this especially presentation




DD kids make your own sunday




not food but yumm beer-garita!!


----------



## damo

Wow...those photos are making me sooooooooooo hungry!!!


----------



## Jenny3

Beer-garita!! YUM


----------



## englishrose47

Sharing our september food pix 






Not exactly sure what it is but it is from Finnegans in US I think it is my corned beef on a pretzel roll,





This is a hamburger






Again not sure but still at Finnegans , Remember I had 10 people and it is impossible to remember what each ordered everytime






Got this one it's corned beeef and cabbage and I know more than 1 had that






Some sort of salad prolly chicken as this gal ordered chicken salad a lot !!






Shepherd Pie

we all enjoyed the food at Finnegans and service was awesome , their prices are very good too!!


----------



## schumigirl

Fantastic food pics.......everything looks really lovely.

I have to give Finnegans another try next year......can`t actually remember why I don`t like it


----------



## pattiken

great pics..my favourite thread


----------



## donaldduck352

*Long time,it should have been..

In my best Yoda voice!!*


----------



## englishrose47

Sharing some from Sept  at Bubba Gumps





I think this was called the Seafood Feast, the seafood hushpuppies were iutta this world






Bucket of Trash






Coconut Shrimp






A hamburger






Chicken salad


----------



## englishrose47

Pix from September at NBA City






Chicken and Blue Cheese pasta 





Lasagna and salad






Bacon Cheeseburger






A Cobb type salad






Sundae






Not sure what they called this but Carol said it was YUMMY






Carrot Cake






Some sort of chocolate heaven with icecream






A Banana dessert that was outof this world


----------



## englishrose47

From the Three Broomsticks





The Grand Feast






My Cornish Pasties


----------



## snoopboop

LOTS of pictures to share... here goes! (Trip was in November 2012.)

Traditional English Breakfast at the Three Broomsticks:





[/url]
Orlando 2012 by Snoopboop, on Flickr[/IMG]

Pancake Breakfast at the Three Broomsticks:





[/url]
Orlando 2012 by Snoopboop, on Flickr[/IMG]

Trio Empanadas at Latin Quarter:





[/url]
IMG_1302 by Snoopboop, on Flickr[/IMG]

Chocolate Banana Gooey Cake at Mythos:





[/url]
IMG_1272 by Snoopboop, on Flickr[/IMG]

Buffalo BBQ Fried Chicken Wrap at Mythos (best wrap I've EVER had):





[/url]
IMG_1271 by Snoopboop, on Flickr[/IMG]

Bread Pudding at Emeril's:





[/url]
IMG_1255 by Snoopboop, on Flickr[/IMG]

Creme Brulee at Emeril's:





[/url]
IMG_1254 by Snoopboop, on Flickr[/IMG]

BOA Flatbread at Emeril's (it was just OK - I was disappointed!):





[/url]
IMG_1251 by Snoopboop, on Flickr[/IMG]

Club Sandwich at Confisco Grill:





[/url]
IMG_1215 by Snoopboop, on Flickr[/IMG]

Jambalaya at Pat O'Brien's:





[/url]
IMG_1068 by Snoopboop, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## snoopboop

Uh-oh... the pictures won't load for me. Usually I can figure this out... help? 

*Never mind... I fixed it. *


----------



## stitchaholic

I am so happy this thread was started , we are planning our first trip to the dark side this summer ! There seems to be a lot of crescents served there ,lol !

More pics please , would love to see more from city walk , Hard Rock , Margharitaville  , nascar , and especially latin quarter , I didn't even have that last one on my radar until I saw the pics !!!!


----------



## kkendle

Does anyone know if Three Brooksticks still offer the Great Feast and how many people it is supposed to serve and the price?

Thanks!  This looks like a great meal for a 17 yr old boy....and me and his sister.  The 17 yr old eats a lot but maybe this is way too much?


----------



## vleeth

Bad idea to look at this on an empty stomach.


----------



## Mad Hattered

kkendle said:


> Does anyone know if Three Brooksticks still offer the Great Feast and how many people it is supposed to serve and the price?
> 
> Thanks!  This looks like a great meal for a 17 yr old boy....and me and his sister.  The 17 yr old eats a lot but maybe this is way too much?


----------



## kkendle

Mad Hattered said:


>



Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## TarHeelScott

nerdboyrockstar said:


> *Orchid Court Sushi Lounge*
> _Royal Pacific Resort_
> 
> 
> Does the Orchid Court Sushi Lounge at Royal Pacific Resort still sell the Ahi Tuna Sliders and Seared Ahi Tuna Appetizer as pictured on pg 25 of this thread? They look so delicious! Also, can you eat at the restaurant if you're not staying at the resort?
> 
> Sorry can't quote the pics until I have 10 posts and I'm a newbie.


----------



## macraven

TarHeelScott said:


> nerdboyrockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Orchid Court Sushi Lounge*
> _Royal Pacific Resort_
> 
> 
> Does the Orchid Court Sushi Lounge at Royal Pacific Resort still sell the Ahi Tuna Sliders and Seared Ahi Tuna Appetizer as pictured on pg 25 of this thread? They look so delicious! Also, can you eat at the restaurant if you're not staying at the resort?
> 
> Sorry can't quote the pics until I have 10 posts and I'm a newbie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _yes and yes.
> 
> anyone can eat at the restaurant.
> 
> you don't have to be a hotel guest to do so._
Click to expand...


----------



## TarHeelScott

macraven said:


> TarHeelScott said:
> 
> 
> 
> _yes and yes.
> 
> anyone can eat at the restaurant.
> 
> you don't have to be a hotel guest to do so._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Macraven! I was wondering because I didn't see it listed on their menu online. So, is it as tasty as it looks?
Click to expand...


----------



## donaldduck352

*I dont eat sushi but my DD does and said it was great.*


----------



## coastgirl

I just reviewed this starting at 2010.   Great thread.

A couple of questions...

Do they care much about "kids' menu" vs adults at Three Broomsticks and other counter service?  (I.e., are they gonna "card" me to make sure I'm under 10??   ) I know CS usually not, but 3B is more a hybrid...  Thanks to whomever posted the kids' fish and chips.  I like fish and chips, but don't need a huge serving for lunch.

Flip side of that--kids' menu at Emeril's on City Walk doesn't look as good value as that $22 prix fixe.  Do you think they'd allow sharing on the prix fixe? I know prix fixe can be pretty restrictive, but looks like a GREAT deal for a special lunch for dh and I.  Just wondering if we could get one for the kids to share.  Either way, I think we will do that lunch, and buy the kids chicken fingers if we have to.

Thanks for telling about the prix fixe...I have bookmarked Emeril's site for our summer trip.  It's right there on the menu if anyone else is looking forward to it! http://www.emerilsrestaurants.com/emerils-orlando

So, if you had to choose between Emeril's and Mythos, which would you pick?  Dh is really picky and exceptionally skeptical of "hype" so I am worried about taking him to Mythos.

Oh, the other thing I noticed is a lot of frozen french fries.  We are lucky locally in that many places serve fresh-cut fries. Frozen fries are pretty meh. Doesn't look like anyone bothers with fresh cut?  Three Broomsticks and Finnegan's seem to have wedges, but that's all I saw that didn't look frozen?


----------



## braddillman

I'd pick Mythos. Been to Emeril's once but just for appetizers and wine. Emeril's feels more like a traditional restaurant and was good. I'd prefer Mythos for theming and location, and probably food. The food was pretty good (check out the menu). Service at each was comparable. Don't worry they're both good choices. My younger daughter liked the ravioli in the shape of a fish.


----------



## TigerKat

Having been to both Mythos & Emeril's it's no contest for us...Emeril's!!!!! The food and service are great.


----------



## hpfan100

coastgirl said:


> I just reviewed this starting at 2010.   Great thread.
> 
> A couple of questions...
> 
> Do they care much about "kids' menu" vs adults at Three Broomsticks and other counter service?  (I.e., are they gonna "card" me to make sure I'm under 10??   ) I know CS usually not, but 3B is more a hybrid...  Thanks to whomever posted the kids' fish and chips.  I like fish and chips, but don't need a huge serving for lunch.
> 
> Flip side of that--kids' menu at Emeril's on City Walk doesn't look as good value as that $22 prix fixe.  Do you think they'd allow sharing on the prix fixe? I know prix fixe can be pretty restrictive, but looks like a GREAT deal for a special lunch for dh and I.  Just wondering if we could get one for the kids to share.  Either way, I think we will do that lunch, and buy the kids chicken fingers if we have to.
> 
> Thanks for telling about the prix fixe...I have bookmarked Emeril's site for our summer trip.  It's right there on the menu if anyone else is looking forward to it! http://www.emerilsrestaurants.com/emerils-orlando
> 
> So, if you had to choose between Emeril's and Mythos, which would you pick?  Dh is really picky and exceptionally skeptical of "hype" so I am worried about taking him to Mythos.
> 
> Oh, the other thing I noticed is a lot of frozen french fries.  We are lucky locally in that many places serve fresh-cut fries. Frozen fries are pretty meh. Doesn't look like anyone bothers with fresh cut?  Three Broomsticks and Finnegan's seem to have wedges, but that's all I saw that didn't look frozen?




Ate at 3 broomsticks last July for breakfast and was offered the kid's size in place of the adults. Kids portions were huge!  Food is not great but it was filling.


----------



## ksromack

coastgirl said:


> I just reviewed this starting at 2010.   Great thread.
> 
> A couple of questions...
> 
> Do they care much about "kids' menu" vs adults at Three Broomsticks and other counter service?  (I.e., are they gonna "card" me to make sure I'm under 10??   ) I know CS usually not, but 3B is more a hybrid...  Thanks to whomever posted the kids' fish and chips.  I like fish and chips, but don't need a huge serving for lunch.
> 
> Flip side of that--kids' menu at Emeril's on City Walk doesn't look as good value as that $22 prix fixe.  Do you think they'd allow sharing on the prix fixe? I know prix fixe can be pretty restrictive, but looks like a GREAT deal for a special lunch for dh and I.  Just wondering if we could get one for the kids to share.  Either way, I think we will do that lunch, and buy the kids chicken fingers if we have to.
> 
> Thanks for telling about the prix fixe...I have bookmarked Emeril's site for our summer trip.  It's right there on the menu if anyone else is looking forward to it! http://www.emerilsrestaurants.com/emerils-orlando
> 
> So, if you had to choose between Emeril's and Mythos, which would you pick?  Dh is really picky and exceptionally skeptical of "hype" so I am worried about taking him to Mythos.
> 
> Oh, the other thing I noticed is a lot of frozen french fries.  We are lucky locally in that many places serve fresh-cut fries. Frozen fries are pretty meh. Doesn't look like anyone bothers with fresh cut?  Three Broomsticks and Finnegan's seem to have wedges, but that's all I saw that didn't look frozen?



Both dh and I LOVED Mythos!  I had the risotto of the day with beef tips and it was one of the best meals we had in Orlando.  Dh had the filet.  Everything right down to the bread was amazing! It's nice to sneak away from the bustle of the park yet still remain inside.


----------



## macraven

_kathy, i love mythos too.


and miss st louis...............



see you are getting snow......._


----------



## ksromack

macraven said:


> kathy, i love mythos too.
> 
> and miss st louis...............
> 
> see you are getting snow.......



Egads....I have 12.5" of beautiful spring-time snow on my lawn!


----------



## vleeth

Anyone know which page had the pic of 3 Broomsticks kids fish?


----------



## englishrose47

Finnegans at Universal Studio April2013




Irish Soda Bread





Steak Salad





Bangers and Mash


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

This thread has not been updated in way too long!

*Splendido Pool
Portofino Bay Hotel
Turkey Wrap
Smoked bacon, provolone, papaya, guava vinaigrette
*





*Nachos*


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Churrascaria at Latin Quarter
Citywalk*


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Circus McGurkus
Islands of Adventure
Fried Chicken Platter*





*Hard Rock Cafe
Citywalk
Pulled Pork Sandwich topped with onion strings + cheese*





*Nascar Sports Grille
Citywalk
Pizza Rolls
Stuffed & fried pepperoni pizza rolls served with warm pizza sauce *


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Monsters Cafe
Universal Studios Florida
Half Rotisserie Chicken Platter*





*Monster Meatloaf Platter*


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

*Mythos
Islands of Adventure
Pastabilities*





*Buffalo BBQ Fried Chicken Wrap*





*Shrimp Tempura Sushi*


----------



## Nancy for Disney

nerdboyrockstar said:


> This thread has not been updated in way too long!



I agree. I leave tomorrow. I plan to take a lot of food porn photos too.


----------



## stitchaholic

Nancy for Disney said:


> I agree. I leave tomorrow. I plan to take a lot of food porn photos too.





 Awesome , should be just in time to make me look forward to our first ever Universal/IOA trip in July


----------



## pattiken

Yaa new pictures! Ok that pasta from mythos looks fantastic


----------



## Nancy for Disney

Here now. Here is some of the food porn I have: 

Pumpkin Tart from Honeydukes. 





Overpriced pumpkin juice from Honeydukes. 





Thunder Falls

Kids Mac & Cheese





All vegetarian options





Turkey leg platter





 Rib Platter


----------



## Nancy for Disney

Mythos

Sangria 




Kids pizza and fries. (Menu says 9 and under but my daughter is 12 and looks every bit of it. )






Beef Panini 





Beef Medalians 





Pad Thai


----------



## coastgirl

That's quite a "kid's" pizza Nancy!  The sangria has me yearning...Looks like you are having a great time.


----------



## Nancy for Disney

Fast Food Blvd (Simpson's) 

Chicken & Waffle Sandwich and a Buzz Cola (aka cheap cherry coke )





Krusty Burger (back) and Mother Nature Burger (front)





Cheese Pizza and Fruit Cup 





Hummus, Pita and Veggies





Cupcake choices


----------



## amityisland

Flaming Moe drink from Moe's Tavern:




"Lard Lad" Doughnut from Kwik-E-Mart:


----------



## Emteach

We also ate at Mel's at Universal Studios but did not get any pictures.

At Islands of Adventure we also ate at The Burger Digs but no pictures. Ordered the Cheeseburger Meal, Veggie Burger (which is really good) and Fries. They have a good topping bar as well.

Harry Potter Butterbeer.





MYTHOS RESTAURANT
Delish Bread - I could have just eaten this for my supper.





Strawberry Daiquiri, yummy!





Sangria, also very yummy! It was their special drink.





Kids, gigantic pizza.





Steak and Portabello Pannini.





Blackened Fish Tacos. One of the most unique, flavourful and filling meals I have eaten in a long time. The watermellon and tomato medly/ potato salad were also really tasty.


----------



## HollowGrl

amityisland said:


> "Lard Lad" Doughnut from Kwik-E-Mart:



OMG! Can't wait to have one 
Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## natebenma

*Lombard's Landing, lunch, Sat July 13*


Cookies & Cream Shake






Rolls and pretty butter:










Side Salad (added on to Bens meal)






Mark and Ben both ordered the Fishermans Basket with Waffle Fries:  $14.99
Fresh cod, shrimp and oysters lightly fried in a tempura batter, served with French fries and vegetable slaw and creamy tartar sauce.  The samples I had from these meals were good. 






Nate ordered the Lobster Mac & Cheese: $17.99
Chunks of Lobster meat, pasta shells, Boursin and Grana Padano Parmesean.  Served with Sweet Potato Fries.

We didn't get to taste any of this, but Nate said it was really good. 






My meal was the Lobster Roll: $15.99
Bite-sized chunks of lobster with Dijon Mayonnaise, served on a buttered split bun with shredded lettuce.  Served with homemade seasoned potato chips.
This New England girl was a little leery of the Dijon.  It was strange, but not bad.  I liked it.






The meals were filling, but the boys can always manage to fit in some dessert.  They ordered the Chocolate Sabayon, Creamsicle and Peanut Butter & Jelly Dessert Shots.   I dont think Nate let me try the Chocolate one.  The Creamsicle was ok, but not as good as I expected it to be.  The PB&J?  Nasty! 











How would I rate the meal?   Food: A-  Atmosphere: C  Overall: B
Cost: $79.05 plus tip, after $8.25 AAA member discount.


----------



## jimpossible87

nerdboyrockstar said:


> This thread has not been updated in way too long!
> 
> *Splendido Pool
> Portofino Bay Hotel
> Turkey Wrap
> Smoked bacon, provolone, papaya, guava vinaigrette
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nachos*



the food is really just awesome at all the UO hotel pools...makes u want to just stay and eat at the pool


----------



## mickeymotto

I can't wait for our trip next month. I plan on posting all kinds of food porn!


----------



## englishrose47

jtamin said:


>



Those were delish, i had them twice !!!!


----------



## trickiwoo

*Finnegan's*

Strongbow








Bread and Applebutter








Burger 








*Fast Food Blvd*

Ribwich








Calamari








Krusty Burger








Chicken and Waffle Sandwich








Buzz Cola








Flaming Moe and Duff Beer



















*Fat Tuesday*








*Hog's Head*

Butterbeer








Real Beer








*Cinnabon*























*Mythos*


Cocktail 








Butter








Sushi








Beef Medallions








*Pat O'Brien's*

Strongbow








*HHN*

Dead Walker







Blood Bag


----------



## tink too

trickiwoo - thanks for sharing your pics - everything looks delicious!  
I'm especially drawn to those sticky messes from Cinnabon.  They look divine.


----------



## SoarinSC

Great pics, folks! I wasn't blown away by the Chicken and Waffle Sandwich or the Buzz Cola, but loved the Flaming Moe, Krusty Burger, and Bumblebee Man Tacos!


----------



## mike the canuck

Looking at these pics on an empty stomach was a terrible idea... Thanks for posting everyone


----------



## kstgelais4

regular size lard lad donut



lard lad coffee




The clogger from Krusty burger




chicken and waffle sandwich Krusty Burger
This was Meh at best.






flaming Moe and a Duff beer




Three broomsticks roasted chicken plate




three broomsticks Cornish paties and fruit cup




butterbeer




In conclusion, I made bad choices our day in US. My hubby made much better choices. The clogger burger and roasted chicken were delicious, while my chicken and waffle sandwich and pasties were just OK. Even the fruit cup I got was not that great. The donut was a cool novelty, but just an expensive version of a dunkin donut.


----------



## glocon

LOL
I would have had a hard time ordering foods called Lard Lad Donut and The Clogger.


----------



## kstgelais4

glocon said:


> LOL
> I would have had a hard time ordering foods called Lard Lad Donut and The Clogger.



Haha! You know what? My DH loves the Simpsons, and was actually ridiculously excited to order them both!


----------



## janetkay272

Ive been reading peoples review of margaritaville online from trip advisor and many mention its a fairly loud restaurant. I'm just wondering if those who have been there know is there a quieter area of the restaurant. I'm ok with noise but I would like to be able to hold a conversation with my husband while eating? Is this reasonable or should I think of a different place to eat on city walk?


----------



## braddillman

janetkay272 said:


> Ive been reading peoples review of margaritaville online from trip advisor and many mention its a fairly loud restaurant. I'm just wondering if those who have been there know is there a quieter area of the restaurant. I'm ok with noise but I would like to be able to hold a conversation with my husband while eating? Is this reasonable or should I think of a different place to eat on city walk?



Try the porch of indecision. I've never had a problem there.


----------



## La2kw

janetkay272 said:


> Ive been reading peoples review of margaritaville online from trip advisor and many mention its a fairly loud restaurant. I'm just wondering if those who have been there know is there a quieter area of the restaurant. I'm ok with noise but I would like to be able to hold a conversation with my husband while eating? Is this reasonable or should I think of a different place to eat on city walk?



It gets loud, but not so loud that you can't have a conversation.  Of course when it's time to honor the volcano, you need to stop your conversation to participate.  Also to sing along, "salt, salt, salt".


----------



## abbie13_15

Anyone have any new HP food pictures???


----------



## glocon

I, too, am interested in seeing some HP pictures.
Anyone?
Pleeeeeeease?

Thanks


----------



## jnjusoioa

_I would also love to see some new HP food photos from Diagon Alley!!_


----------



## janetkay272

http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-leaky-cauldron-orlando-3

heres a few pictures


----------



## trickiwoo

Peaches & Cream daiquiri from Fat Tuesday at City Walk:








Dead Walker cocktail from HHN:








Butterbeer from Hog's Head Pub at Hogsmeade:








This was the specialty drink of the day at Mythos.  I don't remember what it was called but it was made with orange juice and Pinnacle Whipped vodka:








Beer at Mythos:









Fishy Green Ale from the Leaky Cauldron:








Lemonade from the Leaky Cauldron:








Fish & Chips from the Leaky Cauldron:








Butterbeer Ice Cream from Florean Fortescue's:








Beer from Chez Alcatraz:








Frozen Mojito from Chez Alcatraz:








Cheese Pizza from Luigi's at Fast Food Boulevard:








Strongbow Cider from Finnegan's:








Jello Shot Blood Bag from HHN:








Cheese fries from HHN:








Poutine from HHN:


----------



## Kara315

trickiwoo said:


> Butterbeer Ice Cream from Florean Fortescue's:



How was the Butterbeer ice cream? It's on my list to try, as I really love the frozen Butterbeer.


----------



## macraven

_my favorite!
has a butterscotch taste and ice cream is soft serve._


----------



## Kara315

macraven said:


> _my favorite!
> has a butterscotch taste and ice cream is soft serve._



Sounds good! Will definitely keep it on my list. Thanks.


----------



## mellyf

My husband and I also loved the butterbeer ice cream. We had it as a mid-morning snack our first day at Universal.   We liked regular butterbeer, but both of us preferred liked hot butterbeer better.


----------



## Kara315

mellyf said:


> My husband and I also loved the butterbeer ice cream. We had it as a mid-morning snack our first day at Universal.   We liked regular butterbeer, but both of us preferred liked hot butterbeer better.



I remember other's mentioning hot butterbeer, do you know if it was just a seasonal thing or will they continue it all year long?


----------



## macraven

_i read seasonal but who knows if it will stay that way._


----------



## Kara315

macraven said:


> _i read seasonal but who knows if it will stay that way._



Would be nice to try, but then again, my usual time of going in may/june, i'm not sure I would really want to be drinking a warm beverage lol. Maybe if I ever go towards the end of the year.


----------



## ILikeWaffles

Apple crumble ice cream at Florean Fortescue's





Sticky Toffee Pudding ice cream at Florean Fortescue's


----------



## ILikeWaffles

Rosemary Cornbread and pretzel breadsticks at the Kitchen





Pork belly sweet potato tots poutine at the Kitchen





Smoked chicken and spinach bianca flatbread at the Kitchen





Macaroni and cheese at the Kitchen


----------



## ILikeWaffles

Pancake breakfast at Leaky Cauldron





Traditional English breakfast at Leaky Cauldron





Chicken and Waffles sandwich from Cletus's Chicken Shack





Sideshow Bob Footlong from Krusty Burger


----------



## ILikeWaffles

Sushi at Cowfish





Sweet potato fries at Cowfish





Fresh berry shortcake at Cowfish


----------



## scrabblegirl

PBH Club lounge, tiramisu shooter and cannoli





PBH Club lounge, carrot cake and brownie





PBH Club lounge, chocolate cupcake and lemon tart






RPR Islands Dining Room, Pina Colada





RPR Islands Dining Room, General Tso's Chicken






RPR Islands Dining Room, Jumbo Pineapple Donut with Coconut Ice Cream






CityWalk Emeril's, Banana Cream Pie






US Florian Fortescu's, Strawberry Peanut Butter  and Sticky Toffee Pudding Ice Cream


----------



## englishrose47

The Breakfast at Leaky Cauldron looks great, how much was it and where is Leaky Cauldron ???


----------



## trickiwoo

Belgian Waffle from the Bayliner Diner at Cabana Bay Beach:








Fish Tacos from Bumblebee Man's Taco Truck in Springfield:








Duff Beer from the Duff Brewery in Springfield:








Drinks from Chez Alcatraz (a Bruce and The Rock):


----------



## trickiwoo

Red Wine from Mardi Gras:








Voodoo Juice from Mardi Gras:








Funnel Cake and Beignets from Mardi Gras:








Beignets from Mardi Gras:








Funnel cake from Mardi Gras:








Tequila and Tonic from Mardi Gras:


----------



## trickiwoo

Beef Churrasco from Bayliner Diner at Cabana Bay Beach:








Buffalo chicken flatbread from Bayliner Diner at Cabana Bay Beach:








Hot Butterbeer from Hog's Head:








Long Island Ice Tea from The Watering Hole in Jurassic Park:








Beef kebab from Doc Sugrue's Desert Kebab House in Islands of Adventure:


----------



## MattsPrincess

THE DONUT from Springfield. Literally the size of my head, and I'm a full grown adult. And add me to the list of "this is the BEST donut i've ever had". At $5, we also though this was the best deal we got all day. We got it on the way out, nibbling as we went. We munched it all of the next day, as well.


----------



## trickiwoo

French Toast from Bayliner Diner at Cabana Bay Beach:








Pink Cadillac cocktail from the Atomic Tonic pool bar at Cabana Bay Beach:








Braised Brisket Grilled Cheese Sandwich and pasta salad from Bayliner Diner at Cabana Bay Beach:








Pasta salad from Bayliner Diner at Cabana Bay Beach:








The Rock (Jim Beam Bourbon, sour mix, Sprite and fresh mint) from Chez Alcatraz:








Bruce (Jose Cuervo Gold tequila, Grand Marnier, sour mix and a splash of orange juice) from Chez Alcatraz:


----------



## ImpossibleOfMe

I will be stalking this thread for the next 4 months making lists! I think all of my souvenir budget will be going to themed food and drinks lol.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*At Margaritaville:*

Chicken ceasar salad





Boneless chicken bites with jerk sauce on the side


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Confisco Grille*

Flatbread with cream cheese spread





Hearty potato leek soup with bacon and shredded monterey jack cheese





Wood fired pepperoni pizza





Chicken and beef fajitas


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Honeydukes*

Cauldron cake:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Croissant Moon Bakery*

Caramel cheesecake and a Napoleon bar:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Three Broomsticks*

Rotisserie smoked chicken platter and a chicken & ribs platter, plus two cold Butterbeers:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Leaky Cauldron*

Toad in the Hole:





Specialty chicken sandwich with wedge fries:





Cold Butterbeer & Otter's Fizzy Orange Juice:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Lard Lad*

Brain Freezin' D'oh!-nut Sundae:





Big Pink Donut:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Simpson's Fast Food Boulevard*

Flaming Moe:





Clogger burger:









Chicken thumbs and tater tots:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Finnegan's*

Irish soda bread with apple butter:





Newcastle chicken, ordered without the root vegetables:





Misty Isle Mixed Grill with a side salad:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Florean Fortescue's*

Butterbeer soft serve ice cream:


----------



## englishrose47

Oh I sooo have to get the Toad in the hole


----------



## schumigirl

sushi at RPR


----------



## schumigirl

BBQ Chicken pizza at Sal`s Portofino Bay


----------



## schumigirl

Pad Thai Confisco Grill


----------



## MyTalula

Thank you for all the pictures!! Please keep posting them, they are really getting me excited for our first Universal on-site trip!!


----------



## englishrose47

MyTalula said:


> Thank you for all the pictures!! Please keep posting them, they are really getting me excited for our first Universal on-site trip!!


 Me too less than a month now !!!


----------



## Trixie15

Nice to see some recent pictures - I'm excited to try a bunch of this stuff now!


----------



## tink1957

Beef medallions at Mythos

Pad Thai Mythos

Bubba Gumps Bacon wrapped stuffed shrimp


----------



## englishrose47

Just back will have some pix when I upload them >>>


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Croissant Moon Bakery*

Brookie:





Chocolate Eclair:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Mythos
*
Bread basket:






Mediterranean Meatballs (ground lamb, tomato-pepper ragù, falafel waffle, frisée salad, with mango-créme fraîche dressing):










Grilled chicken BLT sandwich (modified to remove all the stuff I don't like):






Mythos Signature Lamburger with upgrade to parmesan fries:


----------



## schumigirl

.


----------



## schumigirl

.


----------



## schumigirl

.


----------



## schumigirl

.


----------



## schumigirl

Mythos........Chicken and Pepperoni pizza and Pad Thai


----------



## schumigirl

Jake`s Bar........Calamari and garden salad, Cheese Pizza and crabcake sandwich


----------



## schumigirl

Mythos......Asian Cashew Chicken Salad


----------



## schumigirl

Orchids Lounge....Spring Rolls and lettuce wrap chicken


----------



## schumigirl

Mythos.......plain old cheese pizza


----------



## schumigirl

Lombards........Lobster Roll, Boursin Steak Sandwich and Teriyaki Chicken


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Finnegan's:*


Irish soda bread:






Cornish pasties with apple beet salad:






Fish & Chips:






Newcastle Chicken (minus the root vegetables as requested):


----------



## schumigirl

Margaritaville.........Surf and Turf and Coconut Shrimp


----------



## schumigirl

Moe`s Tavern.......Meat lovers pizza and Shrimp with tots


----------



## schumigirl

Louie`s Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## schumigirl

Moe`s Tavern.......Turkey Wrap and chips


----------



## schumigirl

RPR Club Lounge........Mac and Cheese with bacon, Crudites, Cheese selection with crackers, Blue Cheese Salad and Salsa and Sour cream with Chips


----------



## schumigirl

Thunder Falls Terrace.........Chicken & Ribs and Buffalo Chicken Wrap


----------



## schumigirl

Jake`s Bar........Cheese Pizza


----------



## schumigirl

Jake`s Bar.......Spicy Buffalo Wings


----------



## schumigirl

Jake`s Bar.......Meat Feast Pizza


----------



## schumigirl

Blast from the past........Boogity Boogity Boogity Shrimp.......much missed


----------



## schumigirl

Bula Bar.........Tenders and Fries, Hula Chicken Sandwich and Turkey sandwich


----------



## schumigirl

Jake`s Bar.........Flourless Chocolate cake and Strawberry Cheesecake


----------



## schumigirl

Sal`s at PB.......Cheese Pizza and BBQ Chicken Pizza


----------



## patster734

Schumigirl - With all of the pizza pictures, did you have a favorite?


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Schumigirl - With all of the pizza pictures, did you have a favorite?



Hey Patster..........tough choice......but Sal's at Portofino just edges it for the favourite.......Jakes is a close second.......we always customise them too........especially Jakes......add lots of jalapeños.......


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> Hey Patster..........tough choice......but Sal's at Portofino just edges it for the favourite.......Jakes is a close second.......we always customise them too........especially Jakes......add lots of jalapeños.......



Thanks.  We've had pizza from Sal's, and it was very good.  So I was curious how the other pizzas matched up.


----------



## imprint

Awesome pics!  If people can't find something they'd like out of all these great pictures, then they just don't like food.


----------



## schumigirl

Store in Suess Landing


----------



## schumigirl

Philly cheese pizza from Mythos (another pizza)


----------



## schumigirl

Jake`s Bar, chicken tender Sliders, Bomber Burger and Chicken, jalapeno and pepperoni pizza


----------



## schumigirl

Korean Barbeque Steak wrap with fries from Bula Bar


----------



## schumigirl

Hula Chicken Sandwich and fruit from Bula Bar


----------



## schumigirl

Margaritaville.........Teriyaki Chicken, Cheeseburger in Paradise and Pulled Pork Burger


----------



## schumigirl

Confisco Grill..........Appetiser Chicken Nachos


----------



## schumigirl

Confisco Grill......Chicken Breast Sliders


----------



## schumigirl

Blondies.......The dagwood and Corned Beef and Turkey sandwiches


----------



## MyTalula

schumigirl said:


> Sal`s at PB.......Cheese Pizza and BBQ Chicken Pizza
> 
> View attachment 133119
> 
> View attachment 133120


 
That Sal's Pizza looks soooooo good! That's going on the must try list!!


----------



## schumigirl

MyTalula said:


> That Sal's Pizza looks soooooo good! That's going on the must try list!!



Oh absolutely......it`s just what pizza should taste like......there is a bigger size than that, but we find the smaller size is perfect for lunch......the larger one we have shared for dinner before


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Confisco Grill:*

Complimentary basket of warm pitas and mystery spread:





Confisco Burger:





BBQ Pork Sandwich (modified to have coleslaw and onion straws on the side):


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Croissant Moon Bakery:*

Caramel cheesecake:





Napoleon bar:


----------



## schumigirl

Orchids Lounge........Ginger/Bourbon cocktail, Strawberry Daiquiri, Passion Fruit Cosmo and Blackberry Waikiki Mojito


----------



## schumigirl

Bula Bar.........Chinese Chicken Salad


----------



## schumigirl

Bula Bar.......Cheeseburger with fries and onion rings


----------



## schumigirl

Bula Bar........Chicken Tenders and fries


----------



## schumigirl

Margaritaville.........French Dip Sandwich, Jamaican Jerk Bites and sweet potatoes


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Monsters Cafe, Scareactor Dining Experience buffet (HHN):*


----------



## Cinderella822

Bento box from Cowfish at City Walk


----------



## schumigirl

Jakes........Chicken Sliders, Bomber Burger, extra onions and meat pizza with jalapenos


----------



## schumigirl

Croissant Moon Bakery........Ham and Cheese, Plain old Ham


----------



## schumigirl

San Francisco Bakery......Double Chocolate Muffin and Caramel Cheesecake........


----------



## schumigirl

Mythos.......Fish Sliders and BBQ Bacon Burger, Chicken Tenders


----------



## schumigirl

Orchids Lounge........Shrimp Cocktail and Sushi Selection


----------



## schumigirl

Jake`s Bar..........Crispy Chile Glaze Shrimp (not on menu) Crab Cake appetiser and Ribs with onion rings.......


----------



## cgattis

schumigirl said:


> Bula Bar.......Cheeseburger with fries and onion rings
> 
> 
> View attachment 134487


LOVE the Bula Bar burger and I am a real burger snob.


----------



## cgattis

schumigirl said:


> San Francisco Bakery......Double Chocolate Muffin and Caramel Cheesecake........
> 
> View attachment 135791
> 
> View attachment 135792


Caramel cheesecake....there are no words for the sound I am making.  This is ON my list for April!!!


----------



## cgattis

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *Lard Lad*
> 
> Brain Freezin' D'oh!-nut Sundae:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Pink Donut:


Thanks so much for the Big Pink pics!! DD(then 13) ate THREE of those on our last trip!!  Not all in one day, of course....Considering she only weighed 81 pounds at the time, it was pretty impressive LOL.  She will lose it when she sees the sundae!!


----------



## schumigirl

cgattis said:


> LOVE the Bula Bar burger and I am a real burger snob.







cgattis said:


> Caramel cheesecake....there are no words for the sound I am making.  This is ON my list for April!!!



To say it was lush is an understatement! I had the muffin as although I adore cheesecake, my tummy doesn't.......so I did have a bite.......and really, really wanted more.........and I'm a savoury rather than sweet toothed gal........


----------



## schumigirl

Margaritaville.........Nachos......chicken instead of chilli


----------



## schumigirl

Shop at entrance to Studios.......Red Velvet Cupcake


----------



## schumigirl

Thunder Falls Terrace......chicken and ribs combo


----------



## MarieShedsky

I'm looking for a really good dessert to try. A few chocolate cakes have been posted but I hate chocolate cake (weird since I LOVE brownies, but they gotta be fudgy and not dark chocolate. Don't like dark chocolate). 
Also, on butterbeer: what's everyone's favorite? Frozen, regular or hot?


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Any New Pics?? I'll be in Universal in June and I'll definitely be posting once I return!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I would love a review of the butterbeer fudge, should anyone be so inclined to try it!

Maria


----------



## dsmom

schumigirl said:


> Blondies.......The dagwood and Corned Beef and Turkey sandwiches
> 
> 
> View attachment 134035
> 
> 
> View attachment 134036



Blondies is a favorite of ours. And I have to say, you take the most beautiful pictures I've ever seen.


----------



## schumigirl

dsmom said:


> Blondies is a favorite of ours. And I have to say, you take the most beautiful pictures I've ever seen.



Thank you.......you're too kind!!!

Blondes does get overlooked a lot by folks.......fantastic little place and never overly busy.........but sandwiches are lovely! Maybe we shouldn't tell folks how good it is........lol

My husband has requested we go back this year as we did miss it out last year.........so although I NEVER plan anything.........I know where we'll be at least once........


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Worfiedoodles said:


> I would love a review of the butterbeer fudge, should anyone be so inclined to try it!
> 
> Maria



What the heck, I will take one for the team......I'll try some in 24 days and post back with our thoughts and pics .


----------



## squirrel

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> What the heck, I will take one for the team......I'll try some in 24 days and post back with our thoughts and pics .


Thanks, even if my trip was tomorrow I don't think I could do a good review of fudge.  I should like it but I don't.  I love desserts but for some reason I haven't liked any fudge.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> What the heck, I will take one for the team......I'll try some in 24 days and post back with our thoughts and pics .



Thanks, Gina -- I know we can count on you to be a team player, no matter how unpleasant the task! 

Maria


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Worfiedoodles said:


> Thanks, Gina -- I know we can count on you to be a team player, no matter how unpleasant the task!
> 
> Maria



LOL, that's just the kind of friend I am  .


----------



## macraven

_*I just made this thread a sticky again.*

I started to go through it and removed dead links or posts where peeps have removed their pictures from viewing.


The only other postings i have removed are the one word of "bump".
Quite a few of the postings were "bump" and many were one after another.

Thought the thread would flow better with that chit chat removed.


All other chit chat and comments have been left in.
But, i might clean up the thread a bit more in the later months if we don't stay on topic and have less pictures posted.


Look back from the start of this UO food thread and see the offerings from years past.
Some pictures have the price chart in the background.

Menus have changed over the years and eateries have been removed.

For me, those older pictures are a walk down memory lane.

(if you find a dead __link, send me a pm._
_i'm not half way thru yet in checking links where the pics do not appear)_


----------



## macraven

_i've gone through the thread and have sent out pm's to all where i can not get the link opened to view your pictures.

if you did receive a pm from me tonight, and do not wish to repost your picture, i will delete the invalid links and pic not found icons at the end of this month.


i'm just trying to clean the sticky up and have viewable links for your pictures.
no chit chat was removed.


btw, for those that went to mythos many years back, we all have raved on the blueberry crusted pistachio griled pork chops.
if you want to see pics of this delicious dish, there are two of them in this thread.
page 21, post 31
and damo's pic on page 25 post 30_


----------



## englishrose47

Thanks for the pm hopefully this will




Toad in the hole at Leaky Cauldron ,  a favorite meal of mine growing up in England ,





Another favorite Bangers and Mash, again Leaky Cauldron





A popular choice with our group good ol' Fish & Chips !!!

URL=http://s563.photobucket.com/user/en...lishrose47_049/GEDC3333_zpsx34eyjfd.jpg.html]





[/URL]

Looks like Beef stew in a bread bowl to me


----------



## Robo56

Wow looks like some very hardy fare indeed. Lots of food. Nice pics.


----------



## MarieShedsky

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> What the heck, I will take one for the team......I'll try some in 24 days and post back with our thoughts and pics .


I've had it! Ok, I love sweets and can handle a lot, but this was definitely sweet!!! Not that I didn't eat it, mind you. I just had small pieces. It's actually similar to the frozen butterbeer in taste, or at least I thought so. I would try it! If not, you'll always wonder whether you would have liked it


----------



## tinydancer09

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> What the heck, I will take one for the team......I'll try some in 24 days and post back with our thoughts and pics .


I've had it. I've officially tried all 6 varieties. The fudge is VERY sweet. Almost overwhelmingly sweet. It is good though. It's not my favorite butterbeer variety, but for someone who loves the super sweet sugary fudge... it's good. I prefer thicker more rich than sweet fudge. The potted cream butterbeer is DELICIOUS! Ice cream has to be the best flavor, but I can't have than much. 

Leaky Caldron Chicken Sandwich minus the veggies. There were also more wedge fries but I ate a few before I thought to take a picture. 
Also, butterbeer potted cream. Delicious! Like a butterbeer mousse. 
Recommendation: Get extra apple butter mayo on the side for your fries. It's sooo good! 
 

Hard Rock Cafe Twisted Mac without the peppers. There were still a few here and there (not many.) 
Regular Lime Margarita (love their drinks!) 
Was VERY good! I barely made a dent in the bowl. Also again.. I dug into my food before I thought to picture it.


----------



## Robo56

Nachos at Margaritaville. Pictures don't do justice. This plate is mounded high with nachos. 
 
Fish and chips. Margaritaville. 
 
Pad Thai at Confisco Grille
 
Beef dip Confisco Grille
 
Chicken frijitas Confisco Grille


----------



## Robo56

Chocolate torte cake  Cheesecake Factory. This was a huge piece of cake. 
 
Fresh strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## dixonsontour

ooh some great updates. Loved the nachos at Margaritaville


----------



## Otto Tieleman

My mom and I took the boat to Hardrock Hotel to eat at the Kitchen after a few hours of fun in Islands of adventure.
Our server was amazing, fun, cool and polite. We took the signiture burger that was huge and very good with the fresh fruit salad. Our server told the kitchen made a mistake and also made one fries. he thought it was a good idea to give it to us for free.
We rolled back to the parking garage after our meal so full where we.


----------



## Otto Tieleman

We loved Cowfish. We had a lovely server and although it was crowded we never felt she forgot about us. Drinks where refilled and she had time for a few chats. Our food was very fresh and the whole experience was very good. We wanted to go back there but there where more good places to check out. We took different suchi to try from each other and both tasted great.


----------



## Otto Tieleman

We only ordered the sampler platter at Hardrock Cafe. We wanted to go to the NBC Sportsbar but it had an hour and a half wait and was packed. The Hardrock Cafe was packed to but still had some seats for us. We thought the music was to loud for our tast but everything on the sampler was great. Again our server was great. We where sitting next to a letter written by John Lennon so that is what the peace sign is for.


----------



## JRoyster86

Wizard's Brew from Diagon Alley last August... mmm.


----------



## JRoyster86

Here's a couple from the Royal Pacific Resort. Sorry if these are in the wrong place! 



Nachos and frozen beverages from Bula Bula at the Royal Pacific 



Chocolate covered strawberries and champagne, ordered from the concierge at RPR prior to arrival



Cheese pizza and chocolate chip cookies from room service at RPR


----------



## macraven

Jroyster, food pics of any darkside food places fit in fine in this thread!

I get the bula bar nachos each trip


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Thunder Falls Terrace, April 26th, 2016:





Half chicken platter:





Cheese and bacon burger with fries:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Big Pink Donuts, at the Kwik-E-Mart:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Margaritaville (all items from the "meal and mini golf" menu)*

Chicken Caesar Salad






Cheeseburger in Paradise (minus some of the standard toppings on request):






Chicken breasts with fries (substituted for the island rice) and fire-roasted corn:


----------



## englishrose47

Some very yummy pix !!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Food from Superstar Character Breakfast (served buffet-style at Cafe La Bamba) at Universal Studios:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Confisco Grill, April 2016:

Potato leek soup with bacon:





Grilled chicken sandwich:





Chicken and beef fajitas:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Croissant Moon Bakery, April 2016

Caramel cheesecake, Napoleon bar, chocolate chip cookie:


----------



## Dizneydaz

From our early June trip.

*Thunder Falls Terrace.....*
 
Rotisserie Chicken Salad  $9.29



1/2 Rotisserie Chicken and 2 sides (fries and roasted potatoes) $11.99

 
Bacon Cheeseburger


 
Menu Board

 

Menu Board


----------



## AJ1983

JRoyster86 said:


> Here's a couple from the Royal Pacific Resort. Sorry if these are in the wrong place!
> 
> 
> 
> Nachos and frozen beverages from Bula Bula at the Royal Pacific
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate covered strawberries and champagne, ordered from the concierge at RPR prior to arrival
> 
> 
> 
> Cheese pizza and chocolate chip cookies from room service at RPR



We love those nachos! Pizza looks fantastic I will have to remember to get that next time!


----------



## Jlane5000

I'm new to the boards (though have been a lurker for a while) so just wanted to share some of my food pics from the last few visits to Universal. Food is what MAKES my vacation 


The fish tacos at Mythos


Shrimp with a side of mac and cheese at Hard Rock Cafe


milkshake at Finnegan's


fish and chips Finnegan's


Onion and potato webb at Finnegans


----------



## mischief32

Sad to say the shrimp was not on the menu at Hard Rock when we were there 4/16. They said it was gone from the menu. Only thin I wanted there


----------



## CoachZ

schumigirl said:


> Hula Chicken Sandwich and fruit from Bula Bar
> 
> View attachment 133899


How was this sandwich? Looks delicious!!


----------



## schumigirl

CoachZ said:


> How was this sandwich? Looks delicious!!



It was beautiful! 

One of my all time favourite sandwiches..........


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Here are a few pics from my June 2016 Trip
CowFish - Kids Ninja Nuggets with Fries/ Apples and a Rice Crispy "Sushi"
 
CowFish - The Rise and Swine - Burger, Cheddar Cheese, Grilled Black Forest Ham, Sunny Side Up Egg, Bacon, Onions, Cowfish sauce on a onion roll
 
CowFish - The All American Bacon Double Cheesburgooshi - beef, cheddar cheese, white cheddar cheese, bacon, wrapped in soy paper and potato strings, flash fried topped with dill pickle, onion, tomato and cowfish sauce
 
CowFish- Chinese Chicken Salad - Grilled Chicken, Mixed Greens, Napa Salad Mix, Cilantro, Green Onion, Peanuts, Red Bell Pepper, Snow Peas, Wonton Chips, Peanut Ranch Vinaigrette
 
Cowfish - Tuna Nigiri
 
Cowfish - Bento Box - Spicy Tuna Roll, Cheese Burger, Edamame, Cucumber Salad, Sweet Potato Fries


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Here are a couple drinks from cowfish too....a bloody mary and a drink i forget the name to.


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

NBC Sports Grill - French Dip - Roast Beef, Horseradish Cheddar Cheese, Toasted Brioche Onion Roll, Au Jus
 

3 Broomsticks - Breakfast 
*American Breakfast*


Fresh scrambled eggs, breakfast potatoes, crisp bacon, and link sausage with butter croissant


----------



## Mommy2TwoMickeys

Bubba Gump Shrimp

Watermelon Coronarita
 
Bubba Gump Shrimp - Kids Chicken Nugget Meal (Side shot to show the boat it came in)
 
 
Bubba Gump Shrimp - Side of Mashed Potatoes and Gravy
 
Bubba Gump Shrimp - 
*Shrimper's Net Catch*
Peel n Eat Shrimp, Steamed in Beer with Secret Recipe Cajun Spice - 2/3 pound


----------



## damskipi13

Specialty Chicken Sandwich at Leaky Cauldron. I subtracted the bacon and subbed in a salad instead of the fries. This was .... Meh. The salad was a bit pitiful. The "roasted tomato" was barely warmed, not roasted at all. The apple butter mayo was just a small dab. I don't like gobs of condiments but it wasn't even enough to put a razor thin layer on the bun. It was fine for theme park QS, but nothing worth writing home about. The cheese was surprisingly flavorful.  
Pumpkin cakes and cauldron cakes. So cute!


----------



## damskipi13

Nachos at Margaritaville. I cannot stress enough how large this plate is. It would easily feed 2-3 adults as an entree. No joke - I'm a petite adult woman and it was approximately the size of my torso. I only got through the first layer. 

The good: pretty tasty, served piping hot, the ingredients were layered so it wasn't just a bunch of plain chips underneath. An absolute bargain for $17 after tax when you consider how much food this was. 

Cons: they used so much cheese sauce that everything got soggy fairly quickly. If I get them again I'll ask for just the shredded cheese. There was a very small amount of chili, sour cream, and guac considering how massive this dish was. Cheese and chips definitely dominated the dish. The guac was deceptive- they put it on top of a pile of jalapeños so it looked like much more guac than it was (and there was a spicy green surprise hidden in the guac ). 

Strange experience - I asked to be sat next to an outlet so I could charge my phone. After 15+ minutes of no service, I asked the bartender who my server was. He said I'd been told to sit at a table where they assumed you weren't going to order. Um, what? Why would any restaurant assume you weren't going to order? Service was good except for that strangeness.


----------



## damskipi13

Bread service and fish tacos at Mythos. I subbed in quinoa tabouli instead of the potato salad. This fantastic sit down meal with a view was the same price as many QS meals. Go to Mythos!


----------



## damskipi13

Warm chocolate almond bread with salted caramel butter and the ribeye sandwich at Toothsome Chocolate Emporium. There was more chocolate flavor in the bread than I expected from previous reviews. I think they added in chocolate chips - it was messy and gooey. The sandwich was very good. I asked for a salad instead of fries and got both, and my waiter apologized for the kitchen screwing up the order. Then I was charged $6 for this teeny tiny salad (literally five bites of salad)! He'd told me there was an up charge to substitute the fries but $6?? I don't think so. I got them down to $3 which I still think was too much for that salad. Overall good food and service but what is up with the pitiful salads at Universal?


----------



## tony67

Roasted Brussel Sprouts from Toothsome Chocolate Emporium

There were tasty - but very small - not only the portion but the sprouts themselves. 
I think they might be better with bacon, maple and the cocoa.


----------



## tony67

Bacon Brittle Shake with the $14 shot of Burbon.
It was tasty - but very Milky and they take quite a while to make.
The bacon Brittle was really good but the Chocolate Covered bacon was disappointing.
It is unfortunate that they don't offer it with Alcohol already in it - because the shake is so large and Milky the shot really got lost in it.
I don't see myself order a shake here again in the future - I much prefer the Stick in the Mud shake at Cowfish.


----------



## tony67

Pork Belly Sliders
There were very tasty - bread was really fresh.   
It comes with Chocolate Covered bacon as a garnish so you can try it - you can also order a piece of that for like 1.29 (at least at the bar)


----------



## tony67

Totchos - there are really tasty as others have reported - but it is a ridiculously large potion - also not very spicy so ask for it extra spicy


----------



## tony67

The Chocolate Almond bread - very tasty and a bargain at 2.95.   Good for absorbing a few pints of the Chocolate Stout.


----------



## tony67

Traditional Breakfast at Leaky Cauldron

The black pudding has no spice to it at all - it was very bland - maybe that is the English style - the Irish style usually has a lot more flavor to it.
Not sure what kind of beans they are using - did not seem to be the Heinz ones I am used to  - the sauce was quite bland.
Also there was no white pudding which i would expect with an traditional breakfast as well - maybe that is also an Irish thing.
Would prefer fried eggs and toast with it - but the croissant was not bad at all considering.
But for 16.99 it is a bit pricey - if you are going to have breakfast here it makes sense to get the Dining plan for 21.99 + tax.  By the time you add the drink for about $4 (you can get hot or cold butter beer) you have covered the Dining plan cost and can get a drink and a snack for later.


----------



## tony67

Fisherman's Pie at  Leaky Cauldron with "side salad"

The pie was actually pretty good and had a fair amount of fish/shrimp in it.    
Would have been nice if the top was a bit browner and crispier - and the side salad was pretty lame.

Still with all the raving about the one at Disney F&W - this was far better IMO


----------



## trickiwoo

Drinks from Cabana Bay pool bars:


----------



## trickiwoo

Margherita Pizza from Red Oven Pizza Bakery at CityWalk:






Chance's Curse specialty drink at HHN 26:







Bacon, Egg and Cheese Croissant sandwich at Bayliner Diner at Cabana Bay:






Poached Eggs on Gouda Swirl at Bayliner Diner at Cabana Bay:


----------



## trickiwoo

Drinks from Fat Tuesday at CityWalk:












Cinnamon Sugar Pretzel Bites from the Bavarian Pretzel Tent at HHN 26:







Chicken strips from the Captain America Diner at IoA:







Sangria from Mythos at IoA:






Butter at Mythos:







Flatbread at Mythos:







Pad Thai at Mythos:







Peanut Butter Oreo Ice Cream dessert at Mythos:







Butterbeer:


----------



## trickiwoo

Beer from the Strong Water Tavern at Sapphire Falls:







Rum Old Fashioned from the Strong Water Tavern at Sapphire Falls:







Rum Tasting at Strong Water Tavern at Sapphire Falls:












Macarons from Toothsome:







Chocolate Cup from Toothsome:







Drinks from Toothsome:

















Totchos from Toothsome:







Pork Belly Sliders from Toothsome:







Chicken Gnocchi from Toothsome:







Steak from Toothsome:







Flatbread from Toothsome:







Sundae from Toothsome:







Milkshakes from Toothsome:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Toothsome Chocolate Emporium:  December 24th, 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Butterbeer, December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

The Big Pink, December 2016


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

A Brookie from Blondie's, December 2016:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Grinchmas Breakfast at IOA.....note the Grinch face on the pancakes :


----------



## jasperess

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Toothsome Chocolate Emporium:  December 24th, 2016



I have to ask - how did you like the shakes (particularly the peanut butter one)?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

jasperess said:


> I have to ask - how did you like the shakes (particularly the peanut butter one)?



We LOVED them!  The peanut butter one was mine, and it was divine.....just peanut buttery enough without it being too much so (if that makes sense).

We will absolutely be making Toothsome a must-do on future trips.


----------



## Parker Clan

Bula Bar at RPR... Aug 2016. Shipwrecked loaded nachos with ground beef and Huli Huli Chicken Sandwich


----------



## Parker Clan

Mama Della's at Portofino. Our favorite place to eat... we ate there twice this past trip  I had the fettucine alfredo w/chicken and hubby had the chicken parm. I think the fettucine alfredo is to die for... it has a taste of nutmeg which I love.. also this place rocks because we were serenaded with our wedding song since we were on our honeymoon


----------



## Parker Clan

Bread Box Lunch at City Walk.... Turkey Sandwich and Roast Beef Sandwich. Delish.


----------



## Parker Clan

Classic popcorn... and glazed donut at Lard lad's , simple yet delicious


----------



## Parker Clan

Emeril's Tchoup Chop at RPR dinner , Emeril's favorite fried rice, Bulgogi beef korean BBQ, and pancit bihon (maybe?) I can't remember what the other thing we got was, but it was tasty.


----------



## Parker Clan

Mama Della's second meal of the trip... chicken parm and butternut squash ravioli which was their special and was amazing


----------



## Parker Clan

Florean Fortescue's Ice Cream Parlour... I mixed the chocolate and raspberry with the salted caramel blondie... it was delicious!!!


----------



## kim31kim

Looking for suggestions for our last dinner in the park this evening...  is the fish and chips good at the Harry Potter restaurants?   Mythos menu isn't grabbing my attention...   how is lombard's?


----------



## damskipi13

kim31kim said:


> Looking for suggestions for our last dinner in the park this evening...  is the fish and chips good at the Harry Potter restaurants?   Mythos menu isn't grabbing my attention...   how is lombard's?



I realize this is too late to help you but hopefully it will help someone else in the future. I thought Mythos was fabulous - it wayyyy exceeded my expectations. I went there on a whim because nothing sounded good anywhere and I just needed to eat something, and it ended up being my favorite meal at Universal. I plan to go there every time I visit Universal.


----------



## Robo56

I don't remember if I posted these pics from my quick trip in January so here goes.

I had a lovely lunch at Mytho's.
Calamari to start, ceaser salad and gnocchi. It was delicious


----------



## Robo56

Dinner at Toothesome Chocolate Emporium

Chocolate Cherry Mule drink was yummy.


Onion soup


----------



## Robo56

Dessert at Toothesome. Three of us shared this and there was still plenty left.


My niece ordered the Too Chocolate Stout beer.  It was good. I ordered the Peach Smash cocktail and it was huge.


----------



## casnider

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 222420
> Dessert at Toothesome. Three of us shared this and there was still plenty left.
> View attachment 222422
> View attachment 222423
> My niece ordered the Too Chocolate Stout beer.  It was good. I ordered the Peach Smash cocktail and it was huge.


Loved the Chocolate beer!


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> I don't remember if I posted these pics from my quick trip in January so here goes.
> 
> I had a lovely lunch at Mytho's.
> Calamari to start, ceaser salad and gnocchi. It was delicious
> View attachment 222413
> View attachment 222414 View attachment 222415
> View attachment 222416



The gnocchi looks delicious.. do you remember if the tomato sauce was smooth? I can't stand chunks of tomatoes


----------



## Robo56

Chuckers said:


> The gnocchi looks delicious.. do you remember if the tomato sauce was smooth? I can't stand chunks of tomatoes



I don't recall there being any chunks of tomatoes in the sauce. Was very good. I'am pretty particular about my Italian gravy. This was nice.


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> I don't recall there being any chunks of tomatoes in the sauce. Was very good. I'am pretty particular about my Italian gravy. This was nice.



Thanks.. that's what I am thinking of ordering when I go  I do remember the one time I went to Mythos YEARS ago it was an excellent meal.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Sorry, terrible/out of focus photos....




Leaky Cauldron breakfast (pasty-decent and one of the platters-decent)




Leaky Cauldron fish and chips (very good)




Leaky Cauldron beef and lamb stew (very good) with one of the pieces of fish




Leaky Cauldron kids mac and cheese (good)




Leaky Cauldron fishy green ale (odd) and apple cider (good)




Clogger Burger-Simpson fast food, DS17 loved them


----------



## DIS_MERI

Toothsome fettucine alfredo and marshmallow shake (she loved both)




Toothsome bacon burger with sauce on the side, fries and strawberry cheesecake shake (he loved all)




Toothsome berries and cream waffle (had a weird lemon sauce on it that no one would eat, she ate some of her sister's fettucine) and lemonade




Toothsome fried chicken BLT (good, but would have liked it more without the sauce) with kettle chips (good) and key lime pie shake (okay) with chocolate almond bread (not our thing)




Bula Bar Strawberry Shortcake (good as a dessert, but not strong at all)




Hard Rock Cafe Southern Jam (very yummy and pretty strong)


----------



## Puffy2

Ok,  so I know that my daughter and her friend will want to eat at the Harry Potter places, but I have to tell you, the pictures I"m seeing...not impressed. The most attractive meal to me looks like it comes from Thunder Falls - ribs and corn look pretty good. 

Any thoughts on this? What are your favorite places to eat for food quality? 

And anybody try the Pad Thai...from the photos...those are some Pad Thai dishes that I've never seen before. Is the Pad Thai any good?


----------



## Kivara

The Harry Potter restaurants are more about the ambiance than the food. It is definitely quick-service food. DH loves their fish & chips. I loved the Ploughman's Platter (both at US - Leaky Cauldron) BTW, the Ploughman's Platter is different kinds of cheeses, breads, and an apple beet salad (which I get every time I'm at Universal...I'm a little -a lot- obsessed with beets.)

The rib platter was pretty good at Thunder Falls, might even be the same ribs they sell at the Three Broomsticks (I find ribs to be too rich for my stomach, even though they are tasty! So, I don't get them often.) But, Thunder Falls does have a nice smoked turkey leg platter.

Both places are quick service, and pretty good for what they are.

I won't answer your question about the Pad Thai, as I did not care for the service or my cold food when we went to Mythos, so we haven't gone back. BUT, I am in the minority, as most people love Mythos.


----------



## schumigirl

Pad Thai from Mythos and Confisco Grill are both lovely. 

Chicken and shrimp in both.


----------



## kbelle8995

Puffy2 said:


> Ok,  so I know that my daughter and her friend will want to eat at the Harry Potter places, but I have to tell you, the pictures I"m seeing...not impressed. The most attractive meal to me looks like it comes from Thunder Falls - ribs and corn look pretty good.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? What are your favorite places to eat for food quality?
> 
> And anybody try the Pad Thai...from the photos...those are some Pad Thai dishes that I've never seen before. Is the Pad Thai any good?



I actually really like The Leaky Cauldron.  The Banger sandwich is excellent.  I like the food selection better than the menu at Three Broomsticks.  I can also highly recommend the Ice Cream place at Diagon alley.  For other places to eat I can recommend" Bread Box, Cowfish and NBC Sports bar.  Good food at all three. 

For the resort I like Sal's Market, Jake's and The Bayliner Diner.


----------



## CoachZ

Bump. I need of some new food pics.


----------



## CoachZ

Bump. Does anyone have any new food pics to share?


----------



## Vicki926

I took a bunch of pictures and started a trip report I never finished, but here are pics from April 2016. Most of the items are still on the menus. 

Drinks from Margaritaville (lunch) Citywalk


*PRETZEL STICKS*
Served warm with mustard sauce and our house-made queso



I don't see this on the menu, but it was shrimp 3 ways.

*BEACH CLUB*
Sliced turkey and ham, Swiss cheese, applewood smoked bacon, lettuce, sliced tomato and Dijon aioli on toasted country white bread


*BUTTERMILK FRIED CHICKEN*
Fried chicken breasts served with Yukon Gold mashed potatoes, green beans and chicken gravy

I don't see this on the menu, anymore, either. :-( Looks like a French dip


Cheese danish and chocolate chip cookie from San Francisco Pastry Co. US


----------



## Vicki926

The following is The Great Feast from Three Broomsticks. IOA 

*Great Feast (Serves 4)*


Garden Salad, Rotisserie Smoked Chicken and Spareribs, Corn on the Cob, and Roast Potatoes

I don't know if they've taken the broccoli and carrots off now, but regardless, it was delicious, we all loved it. And at $59.99, we felt it was a good deal. 
 
Extras bought at 3 broomsticks 
Fruit cup:


Breakfast sandwich from Emack & Bolios at HRH

Chocolate croissant from Emack & Bolios


----------



## Vicki926

Thunder Falls Terrace (IOA)

Kids mac &cheese
 

*Chicken Wrap Platter*
Grilled Chipotle Tortilla, Rolled with Crispy Vegetables, BBQ Sauce, Cheddar Cheese, and Rotisserie Chicken


*Smoked Turkey Leg Platter*
Served with French fries


*Bacon Cheeseburger Platter*
Served with French Fries(looks like he dubbed corn for fries)

*Brookie Cake*
Chocolate Chip Cookie Filled Brownie Cake Slice


----------



## Vicki926

Slushy 

The following are from Hard Rock Cafe(dinner)

Nachos. She asked if we wanted ground beef on them, said sure. It is literally broken up hamburger, cooked in a patty and then added. No seasoning, nothing. Tasted exactly like someone crumbled their burger over nachos. Not good. 
 
*CLASSIC CLUB SANDWICH*
Thinly sliced grilled chicken, smoked bacon, vine-ripened tomato, iceberg lettuce and rich mayonnaise on toasted sourdough bread.

*FAMOUS FAJITAS*
Your choice of grilled chicken, steak or shrimp, served with pico de gallo, Monterey Jack and cheddar cheese, fresh guacamole, sour cream and warm tortillas. 


*ORIGINAL LEGENDARY® BURGER*
The burger that started it all! A juicy 1/2-lb Certified Angus Beef® burger topped with smoked bacon, cheddar cheese, golden fried onion ring, crisp lettuce and vine-ripened tomato.

Snacks from Emack & Bolios.


----------



## CoachZ

Thank you Vicki!


----------



## Bethany10

Is there an age limit on the kids menu at Mythos? I've got a VERY picky 12 year old and a DH who loves good Pad Thai. If they'll let her order off the kids menu it's worth it for us, but I hate paying for an adult sized hamburger she'll only eat half of.


----------



## tony67

This is the Kong Dog - it was very good but there is really no where to eat it in the Kong area.  They also dont put the stuff on it - you get too little cups of it and there are no forks, knives or spoons - so it is a real hassle to eat it.
It is also so big you really need to cut it in half.  I think it would be better if they had squirt bottles of the cheesed and relish and put it on it - or just have knives


----------



## tony67

Drhum Club Kantine

This is a picture of the tostone.
Chicken was way overcooked on this but it was still good

Drinks are ok here - but not great - you really have to buy the refillable glass.
With that the first drink is 15 and refills are 10
Price without the glass is 13.50 - although one bartender said it was 17.50 ...they dont seem to know.
I tried the rum runner, club punch, Rum Rita Out Island Ice tea and they were all just OK

I dont like that the tip of 18% is added automatically as there is no incentive for the bartender to make a good drink or interact - not that they have the time.

I never made it over - but their happy hour starts at 7


----------



## tony67

Strong water tavern
Sweet Plantain and Beef Hash - $9.00
Spiced Shredded Beef, Onions, Peppers, Sunny Side Up Egg
This was really tasty but the hash needed to be warmer - they were so close.

Mai Tai - $15.00
Hamilton Reserve & El Dorado 5 yr, Orgeat, Lime
This was really good - I think they float 151 on it as well

Tavern Grog - $12.00 - did not enjoy this drink at all - was very bitter

The couple next to me tried a few drinks and were disappointed - I had them try the Mai Tai and they were much happier.
I do wish they had a happy hour as at $15 a drink it adds up quickly


----------



## tony67

Toothsome Chocolate Emporium
Coffee and Chocolate Stout Chicken Wings
Flashed Fried, Chocolate Stout Glaze - 14.95
tasty - but way overcooked


----------



## tony67

x


----------



## tony67

Old Chocolate Fashion

Katie and Jake were the bartenders on this day and had great recommendations

Old Chocolate Fashion
Bird Dog Chocolate Whiskey, Cherry Heering Liqueur, Sugar, Chocolate and Orange Bitters
$12.00
Was tasty but I preferred the Revolutionary

Revolutionary Old Fashion
Four Roses Bourbon, Creme de Framboise, Cointreau, Sugar, Peychaud's Bitters
really good drinkl

Two Chocolate Stout
Draught
$8.50
tasty stout.


----------



## tony67

Tamales ( GF ) - $8.95 from Antojitos
House made, fresh corn, red peppers, tequila mushroom, chicken raisin picadillo

These were not what I expected when they came out - but they were really tasty.
They have very good margaritas (too say the least) and the free chips and salsa were huge  (I wish I got a photo)  I had the Fresno which has chilli peppers in it - really nice kick to it

I just wish they had a happy hour.


----------



## tony67

Flatbread from Amatista Cookhouse - $14.
They have happy hour starting at 4 I think and the draft beers are $5 - flatbread was really good - I had wanted to go back to try another but there was so much to do - even with 9 nights at Sapphire
Be aware the kitchen stops making flat breads at 4:30 for about an hour to clean up

Fajita spiced pork, onions and peppers, queso fresco, mozzarella cheese, jalapeno barbecue


----------



## tony67

Emeril's Happy hour menu Items (they had no oysters because of the hurricane)
They have mixed drinks and craft beers for about $5 - stick to the beers
Place is pretty dead now that Emeril is no longer on Food Network - although I like the food there is no atmosphere anymore - at least the night I was there - the bartender seemed bored

Crispy Duck Wings - these were excellent:

 

Crawfish Toast - a bit disappointing


----------



## tony67

HHN Pizza Fires -  a bit overcooked but good - I'll be making these at home as it is pretty simple


----------



## tony67

Bumble Bee Man 
Mucho Macho Nachos  - $9.99
Beef or chicken with guacamole, cheese sauce, sour cream, salsa, jalapeños and green onions


----------



## schumigirl

MYTHOS...........Crab Cake Sandwich with potato salad and salsa


----------



## schumigirl

MYTHOS.......Chicken and Shrimp Pad Thai


----------



## schumigirl

Jake`s Pizza...........chicken and Jalapenos added to Meat Feast


----------



## schumigirl

NBC........Ribs, fries, coleslaw and cornbread....sorry it`s blurry


----------



## schumigirl

NBC..........Burger with extra jalapenos and salad in place of fries.........


----------



## schumigirl

Strongwater Tavern..........Caribbean Ceviche


----------



## schumigirl

Strongwater Tavern.......Chicken Curry


----------



## schumigirl

Simpson`s Food Court........Hot dog, coleslaw and curly fries


----------



## JaxDad

schumigirl said:


> MYTHOS.......Chicken and Shrimp Pad Thai



When did they start adding red onions to this dish...

;-)


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> When did they start adding red onions to this dish...
> 
> ;-)



lol.......quite recently I imagine!!! 

Least next time I`ll know........


----------



## trickiwoo

Falafel wrap from Atomic Tonic at Cabana Bay:








Cheese fries from Atomic Tonic at Cabana Bay:








Gin Sing cocktail from The Cowfish at City Walk:







Big Al's Yellowtail from The Cowfish at City Walk:








The Tree Hugger roll at The Cowfish at City Walk:








190 Octane mixed with Cat 5 Hurricane from Fat Tuesday at City Walk:








Liquid Courage from Halloween Horror Nights:








Funnel Cake Puffs from Halloween Horror Nights:


----------



## trickiwoo

Drinks from the Swizzle Lounge at Cabana Bay:




















Onion Rings from NBC Sports Grill & Brew:







Margherita Flatbread from NBC Sports Grill & Brew:


----------



## trickiwoo

Peanut Indulgence milkshake from Toothsome Chocolate Emporium:







Strawberry Cheesecake milkshake from Toothsome Chocolate Emporium:







Espresso Buzzzz milkshake from Toothsome Chocolate Emporium:








Totchos from Toothsome Chocolate Emporium:








Patty Melt French Toast from Toothsome Chocolate Emporium:








Chocolate Brioche S'mores French Toast from Toothsome Chocolate Emporium:








Country Fresh French Toast at Toothsome Chocolate Emporium:








Nutella and Banana Crepes from Toothsome Chocolate Emporium:








Milkshakes on display at Toothsome Chocolate Emporium:


----------



## trickiwoo

Tropical Hurricane from the Drhum Club Kantine at Sapphire Falls:








Margarita from the Drhum Club Katine at Sapphire Falls:








Bread from VIVO Italian Kitchen at City Walk:








Beef Carpaccio from VIVO Italian Kitchen at City Walk:








Pasta Pomodoro from VIVO Italian Kitchen at City Walk:








Liquid Fear from Halloween Horror Nights:








Midnight Madness from Halloween Horror Nights:


----------



## sheila14

All looks delicious!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Chicken Nachos....Bula Bar........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

The Palm..........Jumbo Shrimp Cocktail


----------



## schumigirl

The Palm.........Lobster Bisque........


----------



## schumigirl

The Palm......14oz wagyu strip


----------



## schumigirl

The Palm......11oz Filet.......


----------



## schumigirl

The Palm......Strawberry Cheesecake........


----------



## schumigirl

The Palm........a little blurry Crème Brulee.......this is huge!!


----------



## schumigirl

Tchoup Chop.......Ribs........


----------



## schumigirl

Tchoup Chop......Steamed pork and Vegetable dumplings


----------



## schumigirl

Tchoup Chop.........Spicy Red Dragon and Crispy Shrimp Katsu Sushi........


----------



## schumigirl

Tchoup Chop........Cocktail for two........


----------



## schumigirl

Orchids Lounge Sushi.........


----------



## schumigirl

Orchids Lounge......salad with ginger and soy dressing


----------



## schumigirl

Cowfish.......Jalapeno Popper Showstopper Burger with sweet potato fries


----------



## schumigirl

Cowfish.......Rise and Swine Burger.......


----------



## schumigirl

SAL`S PIZZA PBH...........BBQ Chicken pizza with added jalapenos.....


----------



## sherlockmiles

butterbeer potted cream - delicious


----------



## schumigirl

Jake`s......Cheese Pizza


----------



## schumigirl

Jake`s.......Meat Feast Pizza with added jalapeno and chicken


----------



## schumigirl

Jake`s Spicy Wings.........


----------



## schumigirl

Jake`s Flourless Chocolate Cake..........


----------



## schumigirl

The Palm.......7 layer chocolate cake..........


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> The Palm.......7 layer chocolate cake..........




OMG!


----------



## schumigirl

Confisco Grille

Spicy chicken and shrimp sandwich......extra jalapenos


----------



## schumigirl

Confisco Grille.......Cheese pizza


----------



## schumigirl

Confisco Grille.........Classic Cheeseburger


----------



## schumigirl

LOUIE`S PIZZA.........PEPPERONI AND A PLAIN CHEESE SLICE


----------



## schumigirl

NBC.......Chicken mac n cheese.........saucier than it looks!!


----------



## schumigirl

NBC........Jalapeno Burger and fries.......


----------



## schumigirl

NBC.......Full rack of ribs, fries and cornbread.........


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> NBC.......Chicken mac n cheese.........saucier than it looks!!



That really looks good... was it?


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> That really looks good... was it?



Well, I didn’t try it, but Kyle is a real Mac n cheese aficionado, he eats it a lot........and he liked it....said he would have it again........


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Well, I didn’t try it, but Kyle is a real Mac n cheese aficionado, he eats it a lot........and he liked it....said he would have it again........



I will take his vote of approval.. I LOVE mac and cheese as well.. add chicken.. yummmm.. the only thing missing is fresh broccoli


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> I will take his vote of approval.. I LOVE mac and cheese as well.. add chicken.. yummmm.. the only thing missing is fresh broccoli



Funnily enough the chicken mac n cheese from the Club Lounge at RP we had the night before, well, it had broccoli through it.......I was unsure with that but it was nice......


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Funnily enough the chicken mac n cheese from the Club Lounge at RP we had the night before, well, it had broccoli through it.......I was unsure with that but it was nice......



Nice... unfortunately, I can't eat at the RP lounge


----------



## schumigirl

Mythos.....Potion of the Gods cocktail........


----------



## schumigirl

Mythos.......cheese pizza


----------



## schumigirl

Mythos.......Cheeseburger with bacon


----------



## schumigirl

Mythos.......Carb Cake Sandwich with potato salad and melon salsa


----------



## schumigirl

Beverley Hills Boulangerie.......Roast Beef Sandwich


----------



## schumigirl

Beverley Hills Boulangerie........Caramel Cheesecake......


----------



## schumigirl

Strong Water Tavern......Crab Salad.......


----------



## schumigirl

Strong Water Tavern......Caribbean Ceviche........


----------



## schumigirl

Strong Water Tavern.......Mexican Chocolate Cake........


----------



## schumigirl

Jake`s Bar RPR.........Proscuitto Flat Bread.......


----------



## schumigirl

Confisco Grill.....Croissant Moon Turkey sandwich.........


----------



## schumigirl

Sal`s at PBH.......Cheese Pizza.....


----------



## schumigirl

Sal`s PBH........Sausage and Pepper sandwich....


----------



## schumigirl

Sal`s PBH.........Shrimp Po` Boy Sandwich.........


----------



## sunny_stace

schumigirl said:


> Mythos.......cheese pizza



Meant to ask this on your TR but of course I forgot!   I am sooooo with Kyle on the love for cheese pizza, however I don't see it on the Mythos menu on Universal's website.  Am I missing it or did they make it especially for him?  All of his pizza selections look so yummy, I think I need to sample them all in April!


----------



## schumigirl

sunny_stace said:


> Meant to ask this on your TR but of course I forgot!   I am sooooo with Kyle on the love for cheese pizza, however I don't see it on the Mythos menu on Universal's website.  Am I missing it or did they make it especially for him?  All of his pizza selections look so yummy, I think I need to sample them all in April!



lol......he does love cheese pizza`s!!

It used to have the pizza of the day on the menu, but they stopped it a while back......we asked if they still did them and they said no problem......so they will do them for you if you ask......


----------



## horse11

sherlockmiles said:


> butterbeer potted cream - delicious
> View attachment 287785


Where can I get this?


----------



## sherlockmiles

horse11 said:


> Where can I get this?



We got ours at the Leaky Cauldron


----------



## mforce1

Realize I have a few foodie photos to contribute....
This at Confisco Grille, The Salmon from 2015


----------



## mforce1

Chicken Marsala at Vivo 2015


----------



## Robo56

French Berry Daiquiri at Strong Water Tavern Sapphire Falls


----------



## Robo56

Pizza at Jakes Royal Pacific Resort


----------



## Robo56

Mexican Cerviche at Strong Water Tavern Sapphire Falls


----------



## Robo56

Chicken Fingers, potato wedges and slaw at Strong Water Tavern Sapphire Falls


----------



## sunny_stace

Would anyone happen to have some pictures of the Quiche or Fettuccine Alfredo from Toothsome?  These are two of the top menu items I have been considering but can't seem to find any close up or great photos of them!  Recent pictures from Mama Della's would also be awesome to see!  Thanks!


----------



## Owlpost23

Does anyone recall what the name of the item is that was on the Bula Bar menu-it was charsui and it was a wrap or egg roll or something like that.They were delicious,and we'd love to replicate them.Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> Does anyone recall what the name of the item is that was on the Bula Bar menu-it was charsui and it was a wrap or egg roll or something like that.They were delicious,and we'd love to replicate them.Any help would be appreciated!



Now that rings a bell!!

But, can’t quite remember what it was. 

It wasn’t sweet chilli??

They used to do a sweet chilli chicken wrap that was the nicest wrap ever!! I’m going back maybe 8 years or so......


----------



## Owlpost23

schumigirl said:


> Now that rings a bell!!
> 
> But, can’t quite remember what it was.
> 
> It wasn’t sweet chilli??
> 
> They used to do a sweet chilli chicken wrap that was the nicest wrap ever!! I’m going back maybe 8 years or so......


It was definately charsui-it had that distinct deep pink color.Hopefully,we'll figure it out! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## prairiesarah

Veggie Sandwich from Bread Box at Citywalk - probably one of the best sandwiches I’ve ever had.  (Ham minus the Brie but add lettuce sandwich in the background )


----------



## schumigirl

Crawfish Chowder....Jake`s Bar RPR (half portion as we shared)


----------



## schumigirl

Prosciutto Pesto flatbread.......Jake`s Bar RPR


----------



## schumigirl

Spicy Buffalo Wings.......Jake`s Bar RPR


----------



## schumigirl

Royal Pacific Sunset in Volcano Bowl.......Jake`s RPR


----------



## schumigirl

Shrimp Po Boy........Mardi Gras........


----------



## schumigirl

Cajun pizza......Louie`s


----------



## schumigirl

StrongWater Tavern Sapphire Falls........chicken tenders with potato wedges and spicy sauce


----------



## schumigirl

MAI TAI....STRONG WATER TAVERN, SAPPHIRE FALLS


----------



## schumigirl

FRENCH BERRY MARTINI, STRONG WATER TAVERN SAPPHIRE FALLS


----------



## schumigirl

*CONFISCO GRILL.......SPICY CHICKEN AND SHRIMP SANDWICH......JALAPENO AS AN EXTRA.......








*


----------



## schumigirl

*CONFISCO GRILL........CROISSANT MOON CLUB SANDWICH........





*


----------



## schumigirl

*NBC SPORTS GRILL.........BANG BANG CHICKEN WITH RICE





*


----------



## schumigirl

*FINNEGANS..........RUM NEURALYZER AND BEER 





*


----------



## psac

schumigirl said:


> *NBC SPORTS GRILL.........BANG BANG CHICKEN WITH RICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks like ribs on the far side of the table. Were they good?  . Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

psac said:


> That looks like ribs on the far side of the table. Were they good?  . Thanks!



It was ribs yes. The picture I took of the full plate was too blurry to post.

They`re usually excellent in NBC and Tom has got them many times, but they just weren't up to the usual standard this time.....both meals felt as though they had been kept warm. Our waiter was just too busy I believe. 

But, yes usually they are lovely........


----------



## psac

schumigirl said:


> It was ribs yes. The picture I took of the full plate was too blurry to post.
> 
> They`re usually excellent in NBC and Tom has got them many times, but they just weren't up to the usual standard this time.....both meals felt as though they had been kept warm. Our waiter was just too busy I believe.
> 
> But, yes usually they are lovely........


Thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

*Voodoo Doughnuts signature Voodoo Doll and Maple Bacon doughnuts.......

*


----------



## schumigirl

*Margaritaville......Crab Cake Sandwich.......





*


----------



## schumigirl

*ORCHIDS LOUNGE.......MEXICAN AND DYNAMITE SUSHI




*


----------



## schumigirl

*MARGARITAVILLE...............LAVA LAVA SHRIMP





*


----------



## schumigirl

*MARGARITAVILLE.....MARGARITA FLIGHT......





*


----------



## schumigirl

*ORCHIDS LOUNGE......MEXICAN AND VOLCANO SUSHI........
*


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Mythos - Universal butter with the table bread.


----------



## Robo56

Full English breakfast at Leaky Cauldron


----------



## RAPstar

In honor of it closing: Gumbo at Emeril's City Walk


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONGWATER BAR*

*PINCHOS DE CARNE ASADA





*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONGWATER BAR*

*FLORIDA CEVICHE





*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONGWATER BAR*

*BEEF SLIDERS





*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONGWATER BAR*

*FRENCH BERRY DAIQUIRI AND BLUE MOON*


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

*NBC Sports Grill & Brew* *(One of our fave places)
Grilled Chicken Pesto Pasta  &  Margherita Flatbread
 

*


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

*Vivo
Pasta Puttanesca *


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

*Vivo
Chicken Fettuccine Alfredo
 *


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

*Vivo
Bread and Oil Served with Meal (plus a little Malbec!)
 *


----------



## schumigirl

*AMATISTA......CHICKEN NOOODLE SOUP*


----------



## schumigirl

*AMATISTA.....Caribbean chicken Wings*


----------



## schumigirl

*AMATISTA......Meat Lovers Flatbread*


----------



## schumigirl

*AMATISTA......ISLAND FISH SANDWICH*


----------



## schumigirl

*AMATISTA BREAKFAST PANCAKES*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONGWATER RUM MULE*


----------



## schumigirl

COWFISH, MANGO GINGER RUM COCKTAIL


----------



## schumigirl

*COWFISH.....SPICY TOGARASHI SHRIMP*


----------



## schumigirl

*COWFISH......JALAPENO POPPER SHOW STOPPER BURGER, SWEET POTATO FRIES*


----------



## schumigirl

*COWFISH......RISE AND SWINE BURGER & FRIES*


----------



## CoachZ

Thunder Falls Terrace


----------



## CoachZ

Bubba Gump’s


----------



## CoachZ

Springfield Food Court


----------



## CoachZ

Hard Rock Cafe


----------



## CoachZ

NBC Grill and Brew


----------



## Robo56

Totchos at Toothesome


----------



## Robo56

Cannoli Mama Della’s


----------



## DespinaVictoria




----------



## MDH

hey, question about toothsome.  We ate there in January and loved the chocolate sundae.  Can I get those sundaes at the walk up window?


----------



## macraven




----------



## englishrose47

schumigirl said:


> Mythos.......Carb Cake Sandwich with potato salad and melon salsa


How was the serice and was the food hot . We had one very good lunch there and then the supper from hell . We were there like 3 hours the food was cold and tasteless !!


----------



## schumigirl

englishrose47 said:


> How was the serice and was the food hot . We had one very good lunch there and then the supper from hell . We were there like 3 hours the food was cold and tasteless !!



Well, the visit that the crab cake sandwich was from was lovely, but our last visit to Mythos wasn’t great........so much so we won’t be going back for a while. 

Food wasn’t great to say the least, and we didn’t have a great waitress either. She wasn’t interested I had eaten less than half of the food. Tom’s wasn’t any better. Of course that was one experience. However, we have found over the years Mythos is either very good, or really poor. 

We much prefer Confisco Grille in IOA. Food there never disappoints.


----------



## englishrose47

schumigirl said:


> Well, the visit that the crab cake sandwich was from was lovely, but our last visit to Mythos wasn’t great........so much so we won’t be going back for a while.
> 
> Food wasn’t great to say the least, and we didn’t have a great waitress either. She wasn’t interested I had eaten less than half of the food. Tom’s wasn’t any better. Of course that was one experience. However, we have found over the years Mythos is either very good, or really poor.
> 
> We much prefer Confisco Grille in IOA. Food there never disappoints.



That was our experience the first time for lunch was wonderful, the next for supper was the pits !!! I think we will scip !!


----------



## laenfante

Our last trip to Mythos a couple years' back was Not Good. Waited 45 minutes even though we had reservations, then took forever to get our food. And it was...boring, cold, and tasteless. Getting a drink refill (of tea?) was nigh impossible. We won't be going back this time. Confisco Grill, huh? Or maybe Finnegan's again, which was WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## jsmla

I had the Pad Thai at Mythos in May and it was terrible-gummy and lukewarm.  I'll probably skip it for a while which is a shame since I really enjoy the decor.


----------



## schumigirl

laenfante said:


> Our last trip to Mythos a couple years' back was Not Good. Waited 45 minutes even though we had reservations, then took forever to get our food. And it was...boring, cold, and tasteless. Getting a drink refill (of tea?) was nigh impossible. We won't be going back this time. Confisco Grill, huh? Or maybe Finnegan's again, which was WONDERFUL!!!



Oh that’s not good!

Love confisco grille!!! 

Amazing food that doesn’t ever disappoint.


----------



## schumigirl

jsmla said:


> I had the Pad Thai at Mythos in May and it was terrible-gummy and lukewarm.  I'll probably skip it for a while which is a shame since I really enjoy the decor.



Yep, the last Pad Thai I had in there was very disappointing.........and yes, it is lovely inside!


----------



## Jlane5000

Here's a few from my recent trip: 

Peanut butter milkshake at Toothsome - we have't been here before but the milkshakes were incredible!!!!! The food was okay, loved the onion rings and truffle fries but not a lover of their chocolate bread and my dad didn't love his Ruben sandwich, we would definitely go again though even if just for apps and milkshakes! 
 
 

Wish I could have fitted something from the shop in after my milkshake, everything looked incredible!  
 

Fish Tacos at Mythos - I always get these and enjoy them every time 
 

Pumpkin cake at Honeydukes - I had to try it as I love pumpkin things but this was a little stogy for me, wish I had tried the pumpkin pasty instead but the cake was beautiful to look at!


----------



## laenfante

Jlane5000 - that looks amazing! Toothsome is definitely on our list for our trip next year. I'm also a pumpkin lover, and prefer pumpkin juice to butterbeer (heresy, I know) but that cake is a must try. I was so disappointed with Mythos last trip (long story) that we may not go back, but you're tempting me with fish tacos...


----------



## Jlane5000

laenfante said:


> Jlane5000 - that looks amazing! Toothsome is definitely on our list for our trip next year. I'm also a pumpkin lover, and prefer pumpkin juice to butterbeer (heresy, I know) but that cake is a must try. I was so disappointed with Mythos last trip (long story) that we may not go back, but you're tempting me with fish tacos...



Give me pumpkin juice any day over butterbeer! I had a bottle of it on the coach to the airport at 5am as my last little treat of the holiday I would definitely try the cake if you like pumpkin, for me it was like suet so very stodgy so I’d try and share it, taste was great though! we always do mythos because of the atmosphere (and air con) but my family who always choose different dishes every time aren’t the biggest fans, they never listen to me about the fish tacos!! The calamari to start is also really good IMO, but I’ve had other apps there that were pretty bad. We also had the waiter offer us to go cups for our beers whilst we were still eating our mains and hadn’t even asked for the bill which was a bit hasty/rude! Think it’s definitely a place where it’s hit or miss depending on what you choose off the menu though.


----------



## tony67

Strongwater Tavern
Cuban Mojito Ceviche - $12.00
Sea Bass, Garlic, Red Onion, Tomato, Jalapeno, Mint, Chives, Strong Water White Rum, Lime Juice and Plantain Chips

very tasty 
Lenny is an amazing bartender - one of the others made my drink and it was awful - I had to have him remake it


----------



## tony67

Caribbean Mixed Seafood Ceviche - $16.00
Grouper, Shrimp, Scallops, Red Onions, Peppers, Lime Juice, Lemon Juice, Cilantro, Coconut Cream and Plantain Chips

Very Tasty and Fresh - they make it every day and throw out what is not used


----------



## tony67

Strong Water Tavern - Grilled  Thick cut bacon special
This was really good - remember to ask if they have any specials as they probably wont mention it at the bar unless you ask


----------



## tony67

*Amatista Cookhouse*
Caribbean Wings - $12.00
Sweet Mango Barbecue or Hot sauce


----------



## tony67

*Bar 17 Bistro*

Braised Pork Belly
Green Onions, Cucumbers, Pickled Fresno Chili, Ginger Sesame, Chili Aioli
Duck Confit
Cucumbers, Bean Sprouts, Carrots, Turmeric Citrus Aioli
Chicken Shawarma
Shawarma Sauce, Pickled Salad, Cilantro Yogurt

This place has a big disappointment - yes the view is nice - yes you can watch the Disney Fireworks from here - but the food was dry and average at best
How do you mess these up???

The beer selection is also poor IMO - I tried several of their "better beers" and they were disappointing - the also charge the same for all beers - so PBR is $8, Stella is $8 and a craft beer is also $8 

The staff was ok - but nothing special - the atmosphere was also pretty lame so that was a factor - I expected so much more - I suspect we will see them runnign a happy hour pretty soon


----------



## tony67

VooDoo donuts - way overrated - I tried several and really non of them blew me a way
I grabbed a dozen to take home for the family as they were really interested - and they said dont bother next time
they look amazing - but that is where it ended IMO


----------



## tony67

Pistachio Nutella gelato from Urban Pantry in Aventura 
this was very disappointing - there was a very fake aftertaste to the pistachio extract


----------



## tony67

Overcooked burger from Urban Pantry in Aventura - this is criminal to waste a good burger like this - medium rare this is not


----------



## tony67

Urban Pantry Aventura
Prosciutto - $13.00
American Prosciutto, Ricotta, Mozzarella, Garlic Olive Oil, Arugula, Sea Salt

very nice pizza but needed to be cooked a bit more - I know others had complained they got burnt pizzas - but i expect a bit of burn on a fire cooked pizza


----------



## tony67

Urban Pantry Aventura
Prosciutto - $13.00
American Prosciutto, Ricotta, Mozzarella, Garlic Olive Oil, Arugula, Sea Salt

I got one to go another night and asked for it to be cooked well done = still a but underdone IMO - but good


----------



## tony67

Pizza fries from Louie's - so much better than at the stand during HHN
I did not know they sold them here - but I was doing the behind the scenes tour and the guide recommend I get therm here as they are better - and I have to agree


----------



## tony67

jalapeno bacon mushroom pizza from backwater bar - decent pizza 
they have a nice beer selection  - they also have dogfish 60 in bottles and its a nice place to take a break


----------



## tony67

Toothsome 
Roasted Brussels Sprouts - $7.50
Charred Brussels sprouts, jalapeño mayo, cotija cheese, ancho chili powder
tasty but were better last year
I also had the totchos and those were much better last year as well

for drinks the chocolate stout and chocolate old fashion are both really good - the character that comes around kept recommending I put a scoop of ice cream in the stout


----------



## schumigirl

*NBC Nachos*


----------



## schumigirl

*HHN Special and Maple Bacon donut...……*

*Love the Maple Bacon!!!! *


----------



## schumigirl

*Seuss store*


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

*SAL`S PBH..............TURKEY FONTINA SANDWICH*


----------



## schumigirl

*SAL`S PBH...….SAL`S SPECIAL...……..*


----------



## schumigirl

*AVENTURA ROOFTOP BAR 17...…..SAUTEED SHRIMP...….*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONGWATER BAR...…...CHORIPAPA...………*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONGWATER TAVERN...…..CARIBBEAN CEVICHE...…..*


----------



## schumigirl

*CONFISCO GRILL...….RIBS, FRIES AND COLESLAW*


----------



## schumigirl

*MARGARITAVILLE...…..LAVA LAVA SHRIMP...……..*


----------



## schumigirl

*JAKE`S BAR...….CRAWFISH CHOWDER...….*


----------



## schumigirl

*JAKE`S BAR...….SPICY CHICKEN WINGS.....*


----------



## prink022

schumigirl said:


>





schumigirl said:


>



As someone who is admittedly obsessed with the Grinch and Dr. Seuss in general (probably don't come to my house during Christmas if you aren't), I must have all of these things.


----------



## schumigirl

prink022 said:


> As someone who is admittedly obsessed with the Grinch and Dr. Seuss in general (probably don't come to my house during Christmas if you aren't), I must have all of these things.



They are very cute!!! 

I like the Grinch but have to admit to only having seen the Jim Carey version........


----------



## prink022

schumigirl said:


> They are very cute!!!
> 
> I like the Grinch but have to admit to only having seen the Jim Carey version........


 It admittedly is the best one, but I'm a sucker for the classics. The Grinch is super personal to my life - my grandparents raised me and my grandfather always used to pretend to be the Grinch on Christmas night and my grandmother and I would have to stop him. I'm talking all out, even going on the roof with heavy chains and HIDING OUR CHRISTMAS TREE (real one). It was pretty extreme, but they raised me well and I have fond memories of it now! 

There you have it, more than you _ever_ wanted to know about my childhood. lol


----------



## jerseygal

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> *Vivo
> Pasta PuttanescaView attachment 326490 *


That looks yummy! We will be dining here. Have heard good reviews, good bread as well. Were you pleased? Thanks!


----------



## kbelle8995

CUPCAKES.....


----------



## Monykalyn

Lombard’s grilled mahi-mahi sandwich. Was really good!


----------



## Monykalyn

Lombards lobster roll- daughter enjoyed it.


----------



## Monykalyn

Finnegans Celtic Cobb Salad. Good and filling but still nice on a hot night


----------



## Monykalyn

Finnegans. Beef pasties. These were alright. We have a food truck run by an ex pat British gentleman with real English pasties (to die for!!). These were ok but not as good as we get at home (in the Midwest lol)


----------



## Monykalyn

Fish tacos (close up) and lamb burger (back) at NBC Grille


----------



## Monykalyn

Sampling of desserts from Holiday dessert party at universal studios.


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn said:


> Sampling of desserts from Holiday dessert party at universal studios.



Hi monyk .....where was the holiday dessert party held? Did you like it and do you feel they had enough to choose from? It looks good.  Like your food pics.


----------



## Monykalyn

Robo56 said:


> Hi monyk .....where was the holiday dessert party held? Did you like it and do you feel they had enough to choose from? It looks good.  Like your food pics.


I am planning on doing a quick review as soon as I get pics loaded. It was fun!


----------



## schumigirl

*JAKE`S BAR.......CRAWFISH CHOWDER*


----------



## schumigirl

*JAKE`S BAR.....SPICY CHICKEN WINGS & BLUE CHEESE DIP*


----------



## schumigirl

*JAKE`S BAR......CHEESE PIZZA. *


----------



## schumigirl

*RPR ROOM AMENITY CHEESE AND FRUIT PLATE*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONGWATER BAR.....CARIBBEAN CEVICHE
*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONGWATER BAR.....CHORIPAPA*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONGWATER BAR.....CUBAN SPRING ROLLS*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONGWATER BAR.......PINCHOS DE CARNE*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONGWATER BAR......CHICKEN TENDERS, WEDGES AND HOT SAUCE.*


----------



## schumigirl

*LOMBARDS...….FISH AND CHIPS...….*


----------



## schumigirl

*SEASONAL CUPCAKE...…..*


----------



## schumigirl

*BEN & JERRY`S CHOCOLATE FUDGE ICE CREAM AND SAUCE*


----------



## schumigirl

*THE PALM......BACON WRAPPED SCALLOPS*


----------



## schumigirl

*THE PALM....JUMBO SHRIMP COCKTAIL...…WITH COCKTAIL SAUCE AND ATOMIC HORSERADISH*


----------



## schumigirl

THE PALM....CHAIRMANS RESERVE BONELESS RIBEYE


----------



## schumigirl

THE PALM....FLOURLESS CHOCOLATE CAKE.....


----------



## schumigirl

*SEASONAL APPLE*


----------



## schumigirl

*SAL`S AT PBH.....MARGERITA PIZZA*


----------



## schumigirl

*SAL`S AT PBH...….BBQ CHICKEN PIZZA...ADDED PINEAPPLE AND JALAPENO*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONGWATER BAR...….RUM MULE*


----------



## Spike101

schumigirl said:


> THE PALM....CHAIRMANS RESERVE BONELESS RIBEYE


----------



## Spike101

Wowsa, that steak looks fab!


----------



## schumigirl

Spike101 said:


> Wowsa, that steak looks fab!



It really was!! 

We go to The Palm every visit and he’s never had that steak before.....but he’ll get it again.....it was that good


----------



## Spike101

schumigirl said:


> It really was
> 
> We go to The Palm every visit and he’s never had that steak before.....but he’ll get it again.....it was that good



I've just looked at the menu and the prices are a bit out of my budget comfort zone, but never say never!

Although it has made me think of something, and that is if you cant finish a meal at any of the table service restaurants at the hotels or on Citywalk, are you able to take the rest to go?

Its only because that steak looks so massive and little ole me would be lucky to get halfway through it, I dont have an enormous appetite it has to be said, but saying that, walking round Universal all day would work up quite a hunger for sure!


----------



## schumigirl

Spike101 said:


> I've just looked at the menu and the prices are a bit out of my budget comfort zone, but never say never!
> 
> Although it has made me think of something, and that is if you cant finish a meal at any of the table service restaurants at the hotels or on Citywalk, are you able to take the rest to go?
> 
> Its only because that steak looks so massive and little ole me would be lucky to get halfway through it, I dont have an enormous appetite it has to be said, but saying that, walking round Universal all day would work up quite a hunger for sure!



Yes, you absolutely can.......

We never take food away.....well, we never leave much to be honest. But I hate reheated food. Or cold food that’s not supposed to be cold.......pizza I’m talking about you......lol.....

But, it’s something that is SO common in the States........we don’t see it the same in the UK as I’m sure you know, but no one will bat an eye at your asking for a doggy bag.......I’ve seen people take away the tiniest of amounts left on their plates!!! 

The restaurant will put it in a proper container for you


----------



## Spike101

schumigirl said:


> Yes, you absolutely can.......
> 
> We never take food away.....well, we never leave much to be honest. But I hate reheated food. Or cold food that’s not supposed to be cold.......pizza I’m talking about you......lol.....
> 
> But, it’s something that is SO common in the States........we don’t see it the same in the UK as I’m sure you know, but no one will bat an eye at your asking for a doggy bag.......I’ve seen people take away the tiniest of amounts left on their plates!!!
> 
> The restaurant will put it in a proper container for you



Thats good to know, its something I found out on my first ever trip to the states back in 95, and did it often, Sushi for breakfast? Yup, done that!

(I LOVE cold pizza!)


----------



## CPanther95

Been extremely disappointed my last few visits that the Cauldron Cakes were replaced with a nasty substitute served in a rubber cauldron. 

Any chance they've brought the good ones back?


----------



## skylock

CPanther95 said:


> Been extremely disappointed my last few visits that the Cauldron Cakes were replaced with a nasty substitute served in a rubber cauldron.
> 
> Any chance they've brought the good ones back?



You are right on that.


----------



## schumigirl

*JAKE`S BAR...…..CHEESE FLATBREAD AND FRIES*


----------



## schumigirl

*ORCHIDS SUSHI....VOLCANO & DYNAMITE SUSHI WITH SMOKED SALMON*


----------



## schumigirl

*JAKE`S BAR.....SPICY WINGS...….*


----------



## schumigirl

*AMATISTA...….BREAD CHOICES*


----------



## schumigirl

*AMATISTA...…...GARLIC BLACK TIGER SHRIMP*


----------



## schumigirl

AMATISTA...…..STEAK, MASH & BROCOLLI...….


----------



## schumigirl

*AMATISTA...…...PULLED PORK FLATBREAD.....*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONGWATER BAR...….TRES LECHES CAKE...…*


----------



## schumigirl

*FLOREAN FORTESCUE`S.….CHOCOLATE ICE CREAM, VANILLA AND CLOTTED CREAM & ORANGE MARMALADE SOFT SERVE*


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

Is there anywhere on property to get good prime rib? It’s something I treat myself to on vacation! I used the search tool on Touing Plans but it didn’t cone up with anything.


----------



## schumigirl

Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> Is there anywhere on property to get good prime rib? It’s something I treat myself to on vacation! I used the search tool on Touing Plans but it didn’t cone up with anything.



The Palm in the HRH sometimes have it as a special, but not all the time.


----------



## Tebrown96

We'll be at Universal for the 4 days leading up to Easter.  How early should we make dining reservations? TIA!


----------



## schumigirl

Tebrown96 said:


> We'll be at Universal for the 4 days leading up to Easter.  How early should we make dining reservations? TIA!



The week before would be plenty if you have to make a reservation......most places you can get the same day or not need a reservation at all.....depends on where you want to eat.


----------



## Tebrown96

schumigirl said:


> The week before would be plenty if you have to make a reservation......most places you can get the same day or not need a reservation at all.....depends on where you want to eat.



Oh, wow, that's good to know!  I figured we should start making reservations now, thinking that week will be crazy-busy.  Good to know we can wait, thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

*JAKE`S BAR.....FISH AND CHIPS*


----------



## schumigirl

*JAKE`S BAR.....CHICKEN AND MOZARELLA SANDWICH AND SWEET POTATO FRIES*


----------



## schumigirl

*JAKE`S BAR....CHEESE PIZZA WITH BBQ SAUCE BASE*


----------



## schumigirl

*JAKES BAR......BACON CHEESEBURGER & SWEET POTATO FRIES*


----------



## schumigirl

*SAPPHIRE FALLS......PASTRY SELECTION FROM DUTCH TRADING CO...…*


----------



## schumigirl

*RPR...ISLANDS DINING ROOM....KOREAN SPICY WINGS AND COMPRESSED WATERMELON*


----------



## mnmmoney

Eggs Benedict from RP Islands Dining Room - a must once a trip.


----------



## trickiwoo

The Impossible Burger from Urban Pantry at Aventura:







Fries from Urban Pantry at Aventura:







Stir Fry from Urban Pantry at Aventura:







Daiquiri from Fat Tuesday at City Walk:







Fish & Chips from Finnegan's at Universal Studios:







The Leprechaun's Rainbow from Finnegan's at Universal Studios:







Totally LIT specialty drink at HHN28:


----------



## trickiwoo

Bacon, Egg and Cheese Croissant from Urban Pantry at Aventura:







Cinnamon Bun from Urban Pantry at Aventura:







Vegetable Egg Wrap from Urban Pantry at Aventura:












Stir Fry from Urban Pantry at Aventura:







Fire Whisky from The Hopping Pot in Diagon Alley in Universal Studios:







A beer (pretty sure it was a Jai Alai) and a Wicked Rad Punch specialty drink from HHN28:







Bananas Foster Waffles from HHN28:







Vegetable Hot Pot from Strong Water Tavern at Sapphire Falls:







Rum Flight from Strong Water Tavern at Sapphire Falls:


----------



## trickiwoo

Bacon, eggs and pancakes from Amatista Cookhouse at Sapphire Falls:







Caribbean French Toast from Amatista Cookhouse at Sapphire Falls:







Gnarly Twist specialty drink from HHN28:







Hummus from Lisa's Teahouse of Horror at Fast Food Blvd at Universal Studios:







Pepperoni pizza from Luigi's Pizza at Fast Food Blvd at Universal Studios:







Syrup & Waffles specialty drink from HHN28:


----------



## trickiwoo

Impossible Burger from Urban Pantry at Aventura:







IPA from Bar 17 Bistro at Aventura:







Drinks from Bar 17 Bistro at Aventura (they were the drinks my friends ordered... I can't remember what they are):













The Botanical drink at Bar 17 Bistro at Aventura:







Bao Buns from Bar 17 Bistro at Aventura:

















Wagyu Beef Sliders from Bar 17 Bistro at Aventura:







Noodles from Bar 17 Bistro at Aventura:







Espresso Buzzz Milkshake from Toothsome at City Walk:







Last Typhoon cocktail at Strong Water Tavern at Sapphire Falls:







Black Angus Beef Sliders from Strong Water Tavern at Sapphire Falls:







Cheese platter from Strong Water Tavern at Sapphire Falls:


----------



## trickiwoo

Donuts from Voodoo Doughnut at City Walk:







Scareactor Dining at HHN28:

















Rum flights from Strong Water Tavern at Sapphire Falls:


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR....PASTELITOS....new dessert for spring 2019*

*Pastry filled with brie and guava with espresso ice cream*


----------



## schumigirl

*MARGARITAVILLE......Club Sandwich and fries*


----------



## schumigirl

*MARGARITAVILLE......Lava Lava Shrimp...…*


----------



## schumigirl

FINNEGANS.....Bread with apple butter


----------



## schumigirl

*FINNEGANS.....Webb Burger and wedges. *


----------



## schumigirl

*FINNEGANS.....Fish and wedges*


----------



## schumigirl

*Mardi Gras themed Cupcake*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR...…..Octopus with spicy potato and chorizo...….*


----------



## schumigirl

*SAL`S PIZZA...….PBH*

*BBQ CHICKEN ADDED PINEAPPLE AND JALAPENO*


----------



## schumigirl

*BREAD BOX.....PASTRAMI SANDWICH WITH TATER TOTS*


----------



## schumigirl

BREAD BOX......BUFFALO CHICKEN SANDWICH WITH FRIES...…..


----------



## schumigirl

THE PALM....BREAD SELECTION


----------



## schumigirl

THE PALM......LOBSTER BISQUE


----------



## schumigirl

THE PALM.....CHAIRMANS RESERVE 18OZ RIBEYE...….


----------



## schumigirl

THE PALM......9OZ FILET STEAK


----------



## schumigirl

THE PALM.....THREE CHEESE AU GRATIN


----------



## schumigirl

THE PALM.....CREME BRULEE


----------



## schumigirl

STRONG WATER BAR....

RUM REVIVAL & FOUNTAIN OF YOUTH


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR...….PORK CHOP SPECIAL......HUGE!!! *


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR...….RUM FLIGHT*


----------



## schumigirl

*DUTCH TRADING CO...…*

*ASSORTMENT BREAKFAST PASTRIES, CINAMMON BUN AND DOUGHNUT...….*


----------



## schumigirl

*ORCHIDS SUSHI...….CHEF SPECIAL*


----------



## schumigirl

*ORCHIDS SUSHI...…*

*VOLCANO SUSHI, SMOKED SALMON & SNOW CRAB*


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> THE PALM.....CHAIRMANS RESERVE 18OZ RIBEYE...….





schumigirl said:


> THE PALM......9OZ FILET STEAK



I know what steak I’m going for!  Hint:  Bigger is better!


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> I know what steak I’m going for!  Hint:  Bigger is better!



lol......it was rather on the large side!!!! 

I love the filet, but have to say the flavour from Tom`s steak was immense...…..and he did share......well, just a little......


----------



## schumigirl

*MARDI GRAS.....SHRIMP AND SAUSAGE PO BOYS*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR......CAMARONES AL AJILLO*


----------



## schumigirl

*Tequenos….Strong Water Bar*


----------



## schumigirl

*Mexican Ceviche....Strong Water Bar*


----------



## schumigirl

*Last Typhoon......Strong Water Bar*


----------



## schumigirl

*Tres Leche Cake....Strong Water Bar......*


----------



## schumigirl

*Mango Margarita.....Margaritaville*


----------



## schumigirl

*Blackberry Margarita....Margaritaville*


----------



## schumigirl

*Club Sandwich.....Margaritaville*


----------



## schumigirl

*Mahi Mahi sandwich......Margaritaville*


----------



## schumigirl

*Chicken Picatta...…..Vivo*


----------



## schumigirl

*Pork chop...….Vivo*


----------



## schumigirl

*Ribs and Fries......NBC*


----------



## schumigirl

*Mango Cheesecake...….Strong Water Bar*


----------



## schumigirl

*Sweet & Sour Ribs on Polenta......Confisco Grille*


----------



## schumigirl

*Bula Bar...…..Island Colada & Maui Sunset*


----------



## schumigirl

*Bula  Bar...…..Frozen Sangria & Cadillac Margarita*


----------



## schumigirl

*Confisco Grille.....Pad Thai*


----------



## schumigirl

*Confisco Grille...…...Pork Banh Mi Sandwich*


----------



## MDH

THanks for posting this!  So happy to see more pictures!


----------



## schumigirl

MDH said:


> THanks for posting this!  So happy to see more pictures!



Yes, this thread has been left for a long time......time to get it back on track.......hopefully more folks will post their food pics too


----------



## schumigirl

*Strong Water Bar......specially created cocktail*


----------



## schumigirl

*Strong Water Bar...…Mai Tai (very strong)*


----------



## schumigirl

*Strong Water....Rum Revival*


----------



## schumigirl

*Strong Water....Blackberry & thyme Daiquiri*


----------



## schumigirl

*Strong Water...….Hassleback Potato*


----------



## schumigirl

*Strong Water Bar...….*


----------



## schumigirl

*Strong Water Bar.....Butterscotch and Banana Bread with Butterscotch Ice Cream.....*


----------



## schumigirl

*Cowfish......Mango Ginger cocktail*


----------



## schumigirl

*Cowfish...…..Dynamic Duo Burger*


----------



## schumigirl

*Cowfish......Spicy Togarashi Shrimp*


----------



## disneyjr77

schumigirl said:


> Yes, this thread has been left for a long time......time to get it back on track.......hopefully more folks will post their food pics too



I hope so, it really helps with planning our food for the week.  I'm hoping somebody posts a pic of the Burgerooshi (sp?) from Cowfish.  I've seen it on google images but I feel like one here would be more trustworthy LOL


----------



## Disxuni

Jake’s American Bar (Royal Pacific)


(Note: One rod is missing. Felt the need to address so anyone curious knows the right portion)

Hard Rock Cafe (City Walk)

(Note: No lettuce and tomato, onion straws on the side)


----------



## MDH

I won't be there till august, but I'll be posting a tonne then


----------



## schumigirl

MDH said:


> I won't be there till august, but I'll be posting a tonne then



Will look forward to your pictures......


----------



## schumigirl

*ORCHIDS SUSHI*

*DYNAMITE AND MEXICAN ROLL*


----------



## schumigirl

*ORCHIDS SUSHI LOUNGE*

*DEEP FRIED MANGO CHEESECAKE AND COCONUT ICE CREAM*


----------



## schumigirl

*ISLANDS WOK EXPERIENCE*

*CHICKEN & SHRIMP IN TERIYAKI AND SZECHUAN SAUCE*


----------



## schumigirl

*ISLANDS WOK EXPERIENCE*


----------



## schumigirl

*SAL`S AT PORTOFINO BAY*

*SMALL BBQ CHICKEN, PINEAPPLE & JALAPENO PIZZA*


----------



## schumigirl

*NBC...........BRISKET & FRIES*


----------



## schumigirl

*CONFISCO GRILLE......CHICKEN CAESAR SALAD*


----------



## schumigirl

*CONFISCO GRILLE.....REGULAR BURGER WITH FRIES*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR......SEAFOOD TOSTADA*


----------



## Disxuni

Classic Monsters Cafe


Perilous Pair- Choice of two meats and two sides. Portion for chicken and ribs is, three ribs and half a chicken.


----------



## Disxuni

Simpson’s Fast Food Blvd



Calamari Basket


----------



## Disxuni

Hard Rock Wings (however I heard they no longer have these style wings anymore, just regular buffalo, or BBQ, so Flashback Friday?)


----------



## trickiwoo

Beyond Burger from the Urban Pantry at the Aventura Hotel:








Rum Old Fashioned from barVentura at the Aventura Hotel:








Coke ICEE from one of the kiosks in Islands of Adventure:








Strawberry & Peanut Butter ice cream from Florean Fortescue's Ice-Cream Parlour in Diagon Alley at Universal Studios:








The Mummy Platter (vegan bbq jackfruit) from Universal Studios' Classic Monsters Cafe:








The Matcha-Mojito from Bar 17 Bistro at the Aventura Hotel:








Tempura vegetable bao from Bar 17 Bistro at the Aventura Hotel:








44 Magnum (190 Octane mixed with Cat 5 Hurricane) daiquiri from Fat Tuesday at City Walk:








Scrambled Eggs from Urban Pantry at the Aventura Hotel:


----------



## trickiwoo

Popcorn from a kiosk at Islands of Adventure:








Macarons in the bakery case at Toothsome Chocolate Emporium at City Walk:













Milkshakes from Toothsome Chocolate Emporium at City Walk:








Heavenly Hazelnut milkshake from Toothsome Chocolate Emporium at City Walk:








Apple Pie crepes from Toothsome Chocolate Emporium at City Walk:








Dole Whip from Schwab's Pharmacy at Universal Studios:








Beyond Burger from Urban Pantry at the Aventura Hotel:


----------



## CAPSLOCK

"Sweetish" fish - great name!


----------



## Squirlz

May Contain Bacon at Toothsome.  My new fave!



Blue Plate Special at Toothsome.


----------



## MDH

Squirlz said:


> May Contain Bacon at Toothsome.  My new fave!
> 
> View attachment 461887
> 
> Blue Plate Special at Toothsome.
> 
> View attachment 461888
> 
> View attachment 461889


I had the may contain bacon burger on my last visit, your experience was better than mine!  There was literally NO bacon on it and NO side pork!  I spoke with my waitress and said that I didn't realize the name "may contain bacon" was so literal!  They did bring me some bacon and pork on a plate, which I found quite odd as now i had a cold burger with hot bacon, they should have just replaced the whole thing, but wasting food is bad too.  Regardless, the burger tasted ok, but the overall experience was a dud


----------



## Squirlz

MDH said:


> I had the may contain bacon burger on my last visit, your experience was better than mine!  There was literally NO bacon on it and NO side pork!  I spoke with my waitress and said that I didn't realize the name "may contain bacon" was so literal!  They did bring me some bacon and pork on a plate, which I found quite odd as now i had a cold burger with hot bacon, they should have just replaced the whole thing, but wasting food is bad too.  Regardless, the burger tasted ok, but the overall experience was a dud


It certainly appears as if there is some inconsistency at this place.  We've been about 6 times and it has always been great.  Others have said worst meal ever.  It has never been busy when we have visited.  Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## Disxuni

MDH said:


> I had the may contain bacon burger on my last visit, your experience was better than mine!  There was literally NO bacon on it and NO side pork!  I spoke with my waitress and said that I didn't realize the name "may contain bacon" was so literal!  They did bring me some bacon and pork on a plate, which I found quite odd as now i had a cold burger with hot bacon, they should have just replaced the whole thing, but wasting food is bad too.  Regardless, the burger tasted ok, but the overall experience was a dud



I try not to be too negative when I go out and I never insult a service worker's intelligence, but the fact that they said they didn't realize the name "may contain bacon" was so literal makes me believe that they were either acting oblivious, or they are oblivious. I'll use those words. I understand someone not noticing bacon not being on a burger (has happened many times to me in all sorts of restaurants) and I'm sure people will argue they should notice it (my mother would), but I'm pretty laid back. Just give me bacon on the side and it's all good. However, please, do not tell me you're a trained server, at a resort that is very serious on theming, who should know your menu inside and out, and state you had no idea at all there was even supposed to be bacon on it, especially if it's called "may contain bacon". I have a feeling they thought it was best to act as if they were unaware rather than admitting fault of someone forgetting it entirely, however, it just makes you look as if you do not know your menu and need to be re-trained. It's not her fault, but both server and chef might need a lesson anyway. You're supposed to bring it back and get an entirely prepared meal. It takes forever, but as you said, getting a plate of pork and bacon, but having a cold burger doesn't help. It's a double edged sword once something goes wrong, because you either get an entire new meal (and wait), or get another item, or two that is corrected, but then other parts are cold.


----------



## Squirlz

Disxuni said:


> I try not to be too negative when I go out and I never insult a service worker's intelligence, but the fact that they said they didn't realize the name "may contain bacon" was so literal makes me believe that they were either acting oblivious, or they are oblivious. I'll use those words. I understand someone not noticing bacon not being on a burger (has happened many times to me in all sorts of restaurants) and I'm sure people will argue they should notice it (my mother would), but I'm pretty laid back. Just give me bacon on the side and it's all good. However, please, do not tell me you're a trained server, at a resort that is very serious on theming, who should know your menu inside and out, and state you had no idea at all there was even supposed to be bacon on it, especially if it's called "may contain bacon". I have a feeling they thought it was best to act as if they were unaware rather than admitting fault of someone forgetting it entirely, however, it just makes you look as if you do not know your menu and need to be re-trained. It's not her fault, but both server and chef might need a lesson anyway. You're supposed to bring it back and get an entirely prepared meal. It takes forever, but as you said, getting a plate of pork and bacon, but having a cold burger doesn't help. It's a double edged sword once something goes wrong, because you either get an entire new meal (and wait), or get another item, or two that is corrected, but then other parts are cold.


The poster made that quip, not the server.


----------



## Disxuni

Squirlz said:


> The poster made that quip, not the server.



Had to re-read it. Kind of confused if you would order it, notice it didn’t have bacon or pork, but didn’t realize the name was in relation to having those things, but oh well. Re-reading it again it have still be referring to the server as well just not providing actual quotes in between what the server said. As I’m confused of noticing it didn’t have those things, but didn’t know the burger was literal. If the server pointed out the no bacon or pork, they shouldn’t of brought it at all.

Like I said previously it seemed awkwardly executed with bringing those things on the side and not a complete re-do.


----------



## MDH

Squirlz said:


> The poster made that quip, not the server.


This.  I was making a joke to the server that the kitchen missed the starring item of the meal.  Would be like getting triple cheese nachos with no cheese


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR*

*SPICED CHOCOLATE CAKE*


----------



## schumigirl

*JAKE`S BAR*

*CHEESE PIZZA*


----------



## schumigirl

*MARGARITAVILLE*

*FISH AND CHIPS*


----------



## schumigirl

*ORCHIDS LOUNGE*

*GOLDEN DAWN*


----------



## schumigirl

*SEUSS STORE*


----------



## schumigirl

*CONFISCO GRILLE*

*BREAD AND HONEY BUTTER*


----------



## schumigirl

*CONFISCO GRILLE*

*CHEESEBURGER AND FRIES*


----------



## schumigirl

*CONFISCO GRILLE*

*SWEET & SOUR RIBS WITH POLENTA*


----------



## schumigirl

*CONFISCO GRILLE*

*CHEESE PIZZA*


----------



## schumigirl

*ORCHIDS SUSHI LOUNGE*

*TROPICAL ROLL & DYNAMITE ROLL*


----------



## schumigirl

*ORCHIDS SUSHI LOUNGE*

*PEAR AND GINGER DESSERT*


----------



## trickiwoo

*Bar Sol at the Aventura Hotel:*

Sol Blush:







Spritz:







Thyme Out!








*Today Cafe at Universal Studios:*

Cake:







Big Apple Grilled Cheese sandwich:








*Halloween Horror Nights 29 Drinks:*











































*Halloween Horror Nights 29 Snacks:*

Ghostbusters Popcorn:

















Killer Klowns From Outer Space Candy Bar:


----------



## trickiwoo

*Halloween Horror Nights 29 Tribute Store Bakery Case:*




























*Finnegan's:*

Beers:












Loaded Potato Webb (from the Passholder Appreciation menu):







Irish Soda Bread:







Beyond Burger Vegan Shepherd's Pie:








*Cinnabon at City Walk:*

Center of the Roll:








*Mel's Drive In at Universal Studios:*

Gardein Chick’n & Avocado Sandwich Platter:


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

WOW!

My first time seeing this thread..................not sure how I’ve not seen it before, sooooo many great pics everyone!!!

Better yet all the great food!

I’m hungry now......


----------



## macraven

Well, this thread which is a sticky started in 2006

The more it is posted in, will bring in more current attention and pictures

I was about to retire this sticky and make a new one as many do not view it when looking for up to date info


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Beef Medalions Mythos


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Chicken Wrap Confisco


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

This is how I keep up my EPIC figure!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Cowboy Ribeye Hard Rock Cafe!

Bacon Cheeseburger and fries top!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Gotta have a drink!!!!!


----------



## trickiwoo

*Urban Pantry at the Aventura Hotel:*

Cheese Pizza:












Noodles from the Wok Station:












Beyond Burger:








*Hogs Head Pub in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter - Hogsmeade in Islands of Adventure:*

Deathly Hallows:







Butterbeer:








*Bigfire in City Walk:*

Old Fashioned:







Fried Green Tomatoes:







Artichoke Oven Roasted Dip:








Dutch Apple Pie:


----------



## trickiwoo

*Swizzle Lounge in Cabana Bay:*

Swizzle Rum Punch:








*Atomic Tonic at Cabana Bay:*

Cocktail (I can't remember which one, and they give you all of them in the same cup):







Beer:








*Comic Strip Cafe in Islands of Adventure:*

Margherita Pizza Fries (from the Passholder Appreciation Menu):








*Voodoo Doughnut in City Walk:*

Doughnuts:




























*Bob Marley - A Tribute To Freedom in City Walk:*

Buffalo Soldier Jerk Wings:







Mojito:







Rasta Pasta (from the Passholder Appreciation menu):








Sun is Shining Curry Chicken:








*Cinemark Theater in City Walk:*

Mozzarella sticks and fries:








*Amatista Cookhouse at Sapphire Falls:*

Beyond Burger:








*Starbucks in the Aventura Hotel:*

Pumpkin Spice Latte:








*Bar 17 Bistro at the Aventura Hotel:*

Toasted Piña Colada:







Appreciation Thyme Cocktail (from the Passholder Appreciation menu):







Veggie Bao Bun:







Prime Rib Grilled Cheese:







Noodles:


----------



## trickiwoo

*The Kitchen at Hard Rock:*

Mimosa:







Blue Cheese Potato Chips:







Mac and Cheese:








*Strong Water Tavern in Sapphire Falls:*

Rum flight:







Black Angus Beef Sliders:







Curry Goat:







Vegetable Hot Pot:







Pastelitos:


----------



## Disxuni

Mytho’s - Fork, Knife and Spoon Grilled Cheese


----------



## Polyonmymind

Disxuni said:


> Mytho’s - Fork, Knife and Spoon Grilled Cheese



YES!!!  My favorite lunch item at Mytho's..  really, really good.   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Confisco Ribs


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Rum Punch


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sals BBQ Chicken


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Honeydukes


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Finnegans


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Finnegans


----------



## Polyonmymind

I was searching for something else food related, and found this thread again.   Went back through the last 20 pages or so just because..  anyway, figured it was a good time to bump this


----------



## Jlane5000

sorry wrong board


----------



## hsmamato2

oh wow some of this stuff looks amazing!


----------



## acarsme123

Giant pretzel from NBC Grill. Absolutely delicious. Like Auntie Anne’s but just massive in scale


----------



## acarsme123

Chili nachos and spinach artichoke dip from NBC Grill. Nachos were just ok. Spinach dip was absolutely delicious and unique flavor


----------



## acarsme123

Dark chocolate mousse cup from Toothsome


----------



## acarsme123

White chocolate cheesecake from Toothsome. Excellent.


----------



## acarsme123

Donut sundae with vanilla soft serve and Reese Pieces from Lard Lad in Simpsons Land. This was just meh. Looks nice, but donut was dry and the pink icing was hard and crunchy


----------



## acarsme123

Bone-in pork chop from Bigfire with mustard sauce and smashed potatoes.   This was my wife’s meal.  Absolutely delicious.  She wasn’t impressed with the potatoes though.


----------



## acarsme123

Beer glazed scallops from Bigfire. Absolutely outstanding dish. This was my entree.


----------



## acarsme123

Hearth oven baked bread with herb butter and peach preserves from Bigfire. Absolutely delicious. Sorry we had already eaten some when I remembered to take pic.


----------



## acarsme123

English breakfast from Leaky Cauldron. Surprisingly very good. Sorry for the ketchup on the eggs. I should have taken pic before I did that. Kinda pricy at $17, but it was a ton of food and it included a drink of choice including frozen butterbeer (granted a smaller sized cup of it though)


----------



## acarsme123

No melt ice cream from wizarding world. Basically thick chocolate frosting in a cup.


----------



## acarsme123

Fried cheese curds from NBC Grill. Just ok. Came with a strange marinara. More like a smokey thin ketchup. Would have preffered a more traditional marinara. The cheese curds were better on their own without the sauce in our opinion.


----------



## acarsme123

May Contain Nuts sundae (with no nuts ironically upon my request). If you love peanut butter like I do this was incredibly good. The slice of peanut butter pie that came with it was outstanding. These are BIG sundaes. Easily shareable between 2 people.


----------



## acarsme123

Chocolate brownie bark sundae from Toothsome


----------



## acarsme123

Chocolate bread with caramel butter from Toothsome. Awesome.


----------



## acarsme123

Fried zucchini with soy dipping sauce from Toothsome. Zucchini was good and pretty standard. The soy dipping sauce was a weird choice. Didn’t seem to go well in my opinion. Would have preffered a more traditional marinara.


----------



## acarsme123

Krusty burger with curly fries and the included chocolate shake (if you got the combo). Not very good. Even my son who is not picky was kinda meh about this. Burger patties obviously from frozen, low quality. But I guess that fits the theme then, huh?  Curly fries were good. Like Arbys.


----------



## acarsme123

Flaming Moe. Basically orange Fanta with dry ice in the bottom of a perforated cup that caused the Fanta to bubble and smoke. Not worth the $10. But you get to keep the cup


----------



## acarsme123

The Cowfish Has Officially Left The Building Burger from Cowfish. 1/2 lb burger patty with fried bananas, peanut butter, and candied bacon. As a peanut butter lover I thought this would be awesome. It was a good burger, but unfortunately the ingredients didn’t really mesh together to form an awesome flavor profile. I just felt like I was eating a burger that I could taste the separate peanut butter, bananas, and bacon...but it’s not like it combined into one awesome taste if you know what I mean?


----------



## acarsme123

All American Cheeseburger burgooshi from Cowfish. This was very good and unique. Like eating a McDonalds cheeseburger, but even better quality all wrapped up in a fun package.


----------



## acarsme123

Tropical Storm roll from Cowfish. Very good.


----------



## acarsme123

Crab Rangoon dip from Cowfish. It was good, but didn’t blow me away based on the hype this dish was getting on various forums and restaurant review sites.


----------



## acarsme123

That’s all the food pics I have from our trip. Out of all the places we ate this is how i would rank them from best to worst

1.  NBC Grill and Bigfire tie for first. Hard to put one over the other because they are different environments but the food was equally as good. NBC good for casual, bar type food. But VERY good bar food. Bigfire for more fancy entrees. 

2. Toothsome. Unique food offerings and pretty good quality despite having a lot of people rip on this place on various forums and Facebook groups. Service took a long time though. 

3.  Three Broomsticks/Leaky Cauldron. I’m combining these two into one restaurant. We ate at Three Broomsticks for lunch and Leaky Cauldron for breakfast. I didn’t get pics of our lunch at Three Broomsticks but I got the fish and chips. Very crispy batter and good quality. Good quality wedge fries. My son got a giant smoked turkey leg. Very good. My wife got the chicken and ribs combo. The ribs were moist and tender. The sauce was kind of generic. If you don’t come from a city with good bbq you’d probably like it. We are from Memphis so the ribs didn’t impress us at all. My wife said the chicken was pretty bland too. 

4.  Cowfish. This restaurant was the most hyped and praised out of everything I researched. Our first waitress was very surly. I didn’t care for the table they sat us at. It was weirdly high and the booths were way too low compared to the table. It put your arms at a very unnatural position.  I asked to change tables and because of this we got a different waitress who was much more friendly.  The food was good. Don’t get me wrong. It just was not as wow as the dishes we had at the other places


----------



## Disxuni

NBC Sports Grill & Brew - Southern Margarita, parmesan French fries, and half of a split order of wings (12).


----------



## patster734

Shipwrecked Loaded Nachos at Bula Bar at Royal Pacific.

Gelato from Tuk Tuk


----------



## patster734

Fusion Specialty Bento Box from Cowfish.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Shipwrecked Loaded Nachos at Bula Bar at Royal Pacific.View attachment 482257
> 
> Gelato from Tuk Tuk
> View attachment 482265



The nachos from Bula Bar with chicken has to be the outstanding item on their menu.......

Huge and very tasty...….


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> The nachos from Bula Bar with chicken has to be the outstanding item on their menu.......
> 
> Huge and very tasty...….


Yep.  And a lot bigger than we thought when we ordered them, but the server did warn us.


----------



## trickiwoo

Beyond Burger Platter from Richter's Burger Co in Universal Studios:








Hot Butterbeer from Hog's Head Pub in The Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogsmeade in Islands of Adventure:








Cheese Pizza from Delizioso Pizza in Cabana Bay Beach Resort:








Snack Box from the Inaugural Running Universal 5k race:








Scrambled eggs from Bayliner Diner at Cabana Bay Beach Resort:








Omelet from Bayliner Diner in Cabana Bay Beach Resort:








Cold Butterbeer from Hog's Head Pub in the Wizarding World Of Harry Potter: Hogsmeade in Islands of Adventure:








Smoked Turkey Leg Platter from Thunder Falls Terrace in Islands of Adventure:








Twisted Taters from Mardi Gras:


----------



## DanaLTK

sherlockmiles said:


> butterbeer potted cream - delicious
> View attachment 287785


Where would I find this?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

DanaLTK said:


> Where would I find this?



I’m not the person you asked, but we got ours at Leaky Cauldron!

I actually really enjoyed it, my wife and kids would rather have the ice cream though.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

DanaLTK said:


> Where would I find this?



I just noticed where you are from.....


----------



## DanaLTK

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I just noticed where you are from.....


Wow! It's a small world after all!


----------



## Oscar Madison

Best pizza on property?


----------



## schumigirl

Oscar Madison said:


> Best pizza on property?



Sal’s at Portofino Bay.


----------



## Oscar Madison

schumigirl said:


> Sal’s at Portofino Bay.


Just went thru this thread and saw many pics from you there. 
So how far from RPR is PB? I’m guessing you’ll say it’s worth the trip. 
Thanks


----------



## schumigirl

Oscar Madison said:


> Just went thru this thread and saw many pics from you there.
> So how far from RPR is PB? I’m guessing you’ll say it’s worth the trip.
> Thanks



It is!

You can get the boat from RP to Citywalk, then the boat to PB. We sometimes go for lunch and go straight from the parks by boat.

From Citywalk it’s about a 15 minute walk or slightly less to PB. Most of the walk is in the shade.


----------



## Oscar Madison

schumigirl said:


> It is!
> 
> You can get the boat from RP to Citywalk, then the boat to PB. We sometimes go for lunch and go straight from the parks by boat.
> 
> From Citywalk it’s about a 15 minute walk or slightly less to PB. Most of the walk is in the shade.


Thanks again. Definitely up for this!


----------



## Oscar Madison

Having only been to UO years ago, what is the equivalent to our favorite Disney spots for ice cream/shakes- Ghirardelli's and Beaches n Cream?
Thank you!


----------



## Polyonmymind

Off topic a bit.. but we made the Irish Soda Bread from Finnegan's this weekend.   The final product wasn't as pretty as what is served at Finnegan's but the taste was spot on.   Easy to make. 

https://blog.universalorlando.com/eat-and-drink/recipe-irish-soda-bread-from-finnegans-bar-grill/


----------



## schumigirl

Oscar Madison said:


> Having only been to UO years ago, what is the equivalent to our favorite Disney spots for ice cream/shakes- Ghirardelli's and Beaches n Cream?
> Thank you!




For ice creams, Citywalk has Cold Stone Creamery and Studios has Ben & Jerry`s near the Mummy ride. 

Diagon Alley has Florean Fortecue`s Ice Cream Parlour....some nice flavours and of course Butterbeer Ice Cream too.

Toothsome is most famous for it`s gargantuan desserts and milk shakes...... some of them look beautiful and very elaborate. If you have a Google you`ll see some pictures of them.


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> For ice creams, Citywalk has Cold Stone Creamery and Studios has Ben & Jerry`s near the Mummy ride.
> 
> Diagon Alley has Florean Fortecue`s Ice Cream Parlour....some nice flavours and of course Butterbeer Ice Cream too.
> 
> Toothsome is most famous for it`s gargantuan desserts and milk shakes...... some of them look beautiful and very elaborate. If you have a Google you`ll see some pictures of them.



Good list!  I’d also add Schwab’s Pharmacy in USF to the list.


----------



## Oscar Madison

schumigirl said:


> For ice creams, Citywalk has Cold Stone Creamery and Studios has Ben & Jerry`s near the Mummy ride.
> 
> Diagon Alley has Florean Fortecue`s Ice Cream Parlour....some nice flavours and of course Butterbeer Ice Cream too.
> 
> Toothsome is most famous for it`s gargantuan desserts and milk shakes...... some of them look beautiful and very elaborate. If you have a Google you`ll see some pictures of them.


Awesome...thank you.  I may have to try them all.


----------



## Oscar Madison

patster734 said:


> Good list!  I’d also add Schwab’s Pharmacy in USF to the list.


Will do!  Thank you.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> Good list!  I’d also add Schwab’s Pharmacy in USF to the list.



I always forget about that place!! 

Only been in it once....and that was only to take pictures......


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> I always forget about that place!!
> 
> Only been in it once....and that was only to take pictures......



We used to stop there frequently in the past.  Not so much lately.  Part of the problem is that they are usually closed when we walk by.  Plus, our go to ice cream in USF is Florean Fortescue’s.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Thanks for all the pics!  Looking forward to more as things open up


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> We used to stop there frequently in the past.  Not so much lately.  Part of the problem is that they are usually closed when we walk by.  Plus, our go to ice cream in USF is Florean Fortescue’s.



That`s true. 

I think it was about 7 years of visiting before we even saw it open.....it`s worse than Green Eggs and Ham used to be!!!


----------



## DandeeRose

New subscriber!! Hope more people post!


----------



## macraven

I set this thread up as a sticky again

I hope there will be posting and updated menus and pictures shared

Will recheck in a month to see if this needs to be kept as a sticky

If the thread stays active, it will continue to be stuck for easy access for all


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I set this thread up as a sticky again
> 
> I hope there will be posting and updated menus and pictures shared
> 
> Will recheck in a month to see if this needs to be kept as a sticky
> 
> If the thread stays active, it will continue to be stuck for easy access for all



Will do our best mac to keep this alive as a sticky.......



*TRES LECHE CAKE......STRONGWATER BAR*


----------



## schumigirl

ESPRESSO MARTINI........STRONGWATER BAR


----------



## schumigirl

CAMARONES AL AJILLO.....STRONGWATER BAR


----------



## schumigirl

SEAFOOD TOSTADO......YEP......STRONGWATER BAR


----------



## schumigirl

BLACKBERRY AND THYME DAIQUIRI......STRONGWATER BAR


----------



## schumigirl

PUMPKIN FIZZ......3 BROOMSTICKS


----------



## schumigirl

SEAFOOD SELECTION, THANKSGIVING BUFFET, AMATISTA, SAPPHIRE FALLS


----------



## schumigirl

CHEESE/CHARCUTERIE PLATE......STRONGWATER BAR


----------



## schumigirl

PINEAPPLE ICED DOLEWHIP AND CARAMEL ICE CREAM

SCHWABBS PHARMACY, USO


----------



## schumigirl

BLACKBERRY MARGARITA & MANGO MARGARITA

MARGARITAVILLE.....


----------



## schumigirl

LAVA LAVA SHRIMP & BONELESS WINGS

MARGARITAVILLE


----------



## schumigirl

SUSHI SELECTION......ORCHIDS SUSHI

DYNAMITE, VOLCANO AND THE DISH OF THE DAY


----------



## schumigirl

SPECIALLY CREATED COCKTAIL....STRONGWATER BAR


----------



## schumigirl

SWEET AND SOUR RIBS WITH GOATS CHEESE POLENTA


CONFISCO GRILLE


----------



## schumigirl

CONFISCO GRILLE 

PORK BANH MI SANDWICH


----------



## PoohNFriends

schumigirl said:


> PINEAPPLE ICED DOLEWHIP AND CARAMEL ICE CREAM
> 
> SCHWABBS PHARMACY, USO



Dolewhip 
I read somewhere it was at Wimpys, but I didn't know Scwabs also!


----------



## wdwrule

Toothsome Sundaes…

Birthday Cake:


Brookie, Cookies & Cream:


‘May Contain Nuts’:


----------



## wdwrule

Leaky Cauldron: Frozen Butterbeer & Butterbeer Potted Cream


----------



## wdwrule

Food Stand Near Knight Bus in Studios:

Loaded & Shepherds Pie Jacket Potatoes:


----------



## wdwrule

Thunder Falls Terrace:

Rice Bowl & Chicken and Pernil:


----------



## schumigirl

PoohNFriends said:


> Dolewhip
> I read somewhere it was at Wimpys, but I didn't know Scwabs also!



Yes, it`s in there too.

It`s not anywhere as good as the real thing.....it`s not creamy, but quite refreshing and weirdly a little too much in the serving. I think I ate slightly more than half and that was enough.....

I`d go for the caramel ice cream next time as it was very lush!!


----------



## wdwrule

Antojito’s Burrito:


----------



## schumigirl

*SHRIMP COCKTAIL - THE PALM*


----------



## schumigirl

*SEABASS CRUDO - THE PALM*


----------



## schumigirl

*8OZ FILET -THE PALM*


----------



## schumigirl

*14OZ NY STRIP & AU GRATIN POTATOES - THE PALM*


----------



## schumigirl

*ORCHIDS LOUNGE

DEEP FRIED CHEESECAKE, FLOURLESS CHOCOLATE CAKE WITH ICE CREAM*


----------



## schumigirl

*Confisco Grille*

*Southwest Salad with chicken*


----------



## schumigirl

*Confisco Grille*

*Butternut Squash Ravioli*


----------



## schumigirl

*Confisco Grille*

*Char Sui Summer Roll*


----------



## Skywalker3

Tuna Melt Madame at Toothsome's Chocolate Emporium


----------



## Skywalker3

Voodoo Donuts: The Voodoo Dozen (they pick, so could be different,) plus 1 mango tango


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Cowfish - Crab Rangoon dip


Cowfish - High Class Hillbilly (pulled pork "sushi") 


Cowfish - Big Squeal burger


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Toothsome - Birthday sundae (there are 4(!) scoops of ice cream hiding under there)


Florean Fortescue's - Butterbeer and Strawberry & Cream soft serves


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Wok Experience at Islands Dining Room, Royal Pacific


Wok Experience, soup included


Brazilian beef churrasco from Bayliner Diner, Cabana Bay


Pork chop at Mythos (this was really good, much better than this photo)


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Portofino Bay Club level breakfast offerings






Portofino Bay Club level desserts


----------



## DuskKodesh

Never put in my November trip photos! Part 1 is alllll Cowfish!!!


Tropical Storm roll at Cowfish. Spouse gave it rave reviews and he never raves about ANYTHING


The Boss roll at Cowfish. Spouse said this was good but not quuuuiiiite as good as the Tropical Storm.


All American Cheeseburgeroshi! Pretty good! Too much ketchup/may/mustard sauce. 


High Class Hillbilly! Now this I would travel to eat again!!! Delicious!


Custom virgin juice drink my server made for me! I don't do alcohol and I'm always jealous of cute drinks so when he brought this out I nearly cried. I just asked for some juice and he asked if he could whip something up custom! Was very passion fruit and lime-y!


----------



## DuskKodesh

Monkfish at Vivo! Spouse enjoyed this though he said he'd not try monkfish again purely because of texture. It's kind of bouncy, like beef fat. Taste was delicious but texture put him off. Everything else on the plate sauce and all he loved!


Beef shortrib and risotto at Vivo! Delicious! So tender! Risotto had a good saffron flavor. Also in the background our mushroom gratin starter that we did not get photos of, we were starved and it was delicious! Warm, creamy, a parm crust on it! I would go back for that! If you love alfredo and mushrooms this is decadent!

Now the bad...

Inedible risotto from Toothsome. That was the most I could stomach. It was two bites from me and one from the spouse when he didn't believe me on how bad it was. Garlic and minute rice flavor with precooked chicken strips. I wasn't even going to take a photo, hence the bites, but it was so terrible I wanted evidence XD


Speaking of so terrible we wanted evidence, the spouse's Flounder Almandine. Was supposed to be seared but it was battered and had a crunchy coating. Covered in burnt almonds that were a dark color and enough butter to cover a movie theatre popcorn. No hint of lemon or herbs, just butter. He had a pool on the bottom of the plate and ate this ONLY because we'd been waiting two hours for our food at this point and we were starved.  I wish I'd gotten better pics but it was our first day, we'd been trapped on a flight and stood in line an hour past our reservation as the system kept saying we were no shows... it took them three times of the system setting us as no shows while we stood near the podium before they seated us. I should have considered that an omen.


----------



## schumigirl

*Strong Water Bar*

*Curried Goat*


----------



## schumigirl

*Nashville hot chicken skewer

Food truck near Richter Burgers*


----------



## schumigirl

*Louie`s pizza

Breadsticks with Marinara sauce*


----------



## schumigirl

*Louie`s Pizza

Pepperoni pizza slice*


----------



## schumigirl

*Central Park Crepes

Lemon & Blueberry*


----------



## schumigirl

*Orchids Lounge

Tahitian & Bora Bora Long Boats*


----------



## jsmla

Mardi Gras Food Kiosks
Nashville Chicken

Chicken Biscuit With Red-Eye Gravy $12.99



This was pretty good.  The chicken was hot and fresh but not spicy at all.  The biscuit was cold and heavy.  I ate everything so it obviously wasn’t too bad.  The slaw was fairly basic but added a nice fresh touch to a heavy dish.


----------



## jsmla

More from Mardi Gras!


*Blackened* *Chicken* *Po*‘*boy* (New Orleans Planet Mardi Gras)

I thought this was really good.  It was nicely seasoned and not too spicy.  Everything, including the bread and tomatoes, was very fresh.  The chips were a little over-seasoned for me but I’m not a fan of Zapp’s Cajun Crawtaters.



*Conch* *Fritters* (Floribbean)




These had a great flavor and were served hot and crispy.  The conch was a little chewy in places but, overall, I enjoyed this.  It’s a large portion, I couldn’t finish mine.


----------



## jsmla

Mardi Gras Kiosks


*Guido’s* *Gelato* 
*Tomato* *Basil* *Arancini*



*Meatball* *Garlic* *Pressed* *Slider*


Service here was incredibly slow.  I only had two couples ahead of me but it took 20 minutes to get my food.

Both were nicely seasoned and piping hot.  The slider was very tasty, one of my favorites of the trip.



*Fusion:  Machine* *Planet
Mardi* *Gras* *Bubble* *Waffle*
This was cool and sweet.  The waffle is a true waffle, not a waffle cone.  It was hot out and this turned into a mess quickly.


----------



## wdwrule

King Cake


----------



## Duck143

Skywalker3 said:


> Tuna Melt Madame at Toothsome's Chocolate Emporium


How was this? Did you enjoy dinner there?  It is the only place we have reserved for an upcoming trip.


----------



## Skywalker3

Duck143 said:


> How was this? Did you enjoy dinner there?  It is the only place we have reserved for an upcoming trip.


I was glad that I tried it, but would not order the tuna sandwich again. It was fine, not great. We've been to Toothsome's twice, and it's such a fun atmosphere, and the desserts are the stars.
My husband really loved his prime rib sandwich, my daughter enjoyed her flatbread, My son's cheeseburger, not so much, but I know it was because he found it underdone. It was a LOT pinker than the other ones he'd been ordering. I think we all liked the fries. I like having options for sandwiches/lighter options. 
we were actually too full this trip to order a dessert, so maybe share an entree, or plan to have leftovers, to save room or one of the milkshakes.
service was pretty slow too. We were just doing lunch, and kinda needed to go, so if not in a hurry, may not be a big deal
We'll likely go back, but will keep expectations in check. it's very good, but not great.


----------



## patster734

Shrimp Po’Boy with fries at Pat O’Brien’s.


----------



## patster734

Antojitos Guacamole.  Before and after shots!


----------



## patster734

Bento Box at Cowfish.


----------



## wdwrule

Vegan PB&J Voodoo Doughnut


----------



## wdwrule

Cafe Con Leche Cinnamon Roll at Today Cafe


----------



## wdwrule

Tequenos at Strong Water (Queso fresco, sweet ham, puff pastry, roasted pepper sauce)


----------



## Skywalker3

Going to try and post pictures, but I usually get it wrong. 
Cowfish: Blackened tuna nachos. DELICIOUS!


----------



## Skywalker3

Beef Pasties from the Hopping Pot. Not great.


----------



## Skywalker3

Ube Bubble waffle at the Fusion Food truck, Mardi Gras event specialty. Delicious! Actually skipped Florian's that night to try it. If there during the Mardi Gras event, try it!


----------



## mamapenguin

Skywalker3 said:


> Ube Bubble waffle at the Fusion Food truck, Mardi Gras event specialty. Delicious! Actually skipped Florian's that night to try it. If there during the Mardi Gras event, try it!
> View attachment 657558


I agree, that is a really good treat. A little messy towards the end when it becomes purple soup.


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067

Crab rangoon dip with wontons from Cowfish


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## wdhinn89

Great pictures, keep them coming!!

Has anyone had the chicken parm from Vivo's? Any pictures?


----------



## kimmar067

wdhinn89 said:


> Great pictures, keep them coming!!
> 
> Has anyone had the chicken parm from Vivo's? Any pictures?


I only have chick parm pics from Trattoria al Forno at BWV...saw-ry


----------



## mnmmoney




----------



## wdhinn89

mnmmoney said:


> View attachment 670854


Where is this from?


----------



## wdwrule

Confisco’s ahi tuna nachos on wonton chips


----------



## mnmmoney

wdhinn89 said:


> Where is this from?


Hi, sorry… that is Chicken Parm from Vivo… my son said it was delicious.


----------



## wdwrule

My favorite burger on property at Jake’s


----------



## mnmmoney

Strong Water Tavern

Seafood Tostada delicious

Ceviche

Jerk Chicken …a bit disappointed in this one, hardly any jerk flavor, but the coconut rice was amazing

Camarones Al Ajillo … so good wish we had two of them!

Sapphire Sour

new to menu…surf and turf with chimichurri…good bit needed more chimi drizzled over top



kids hot dog

Blackberry Daiquiri …. Mmmmm


----------



## wdwrule

Voodoo’s Jurassic doughnut with blueberry filling


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR

TUNA TIRADITO *


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR

CURRIED GOAT*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR

CAMARONES AL AJILLO*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR

RUM LORE*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR

DEEP FRIED TRUFFLED PECARINO*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR

SEAFOOD TOSTADO*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR

RUM REVIVAL*


----------



## schumigirl

*AMATISTA

MEAT FEAST FLATBREAD*


----------



## schumigirl

*ORCHIDS SUSHI BAR

EDAMAME BEANS WITH TOGARASHI SEASONING*


----------



## schumigirl

*ORCHIDS SUSHI

MEXICAN ROLL, DYNAMITE ROLL, SPECIAL OF THE DAY*


----------



## schumigirl

*ORCHIDS SUSHI 

JUMBO PINEAPPLE DOUGHNUT, PINEAPPLE CREAM & COCONUT ICE CREAM WITH CARAMEL SAUCE*


----------



## schumigirl

*ORCHIDS SUSHI

CHOCOLATE MOUSSE WITH RASPBERRY SAUCE*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR

MEXICAN CHOCOLATE CAKE*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR

COCONUT FLAN*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR

VEGETABLE HOT POT (SPICY)*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR

SURF AND TURF PINCHOS WITH GARLIC BREAD & KALAMATA OLIVE OIL*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR

LAMB QUESABIRRA WITH LAMB AND COCONUT GRAVY*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR

COCONUT PALETAS WITH WHITE CHOCOLATE, COMPRESSED PINEAPPLE WITH RUM AND MANGO COULIS.*


----------



## schumigirl

*CONFISCO GRILLE 

CHIPOTLE CHICKEN SANDWICH*


----------



## schumigirl

*CONFISCO GRILLE

AHI TUNA NACHOS*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR

MAI TAI & BARTENDERS CHOICE*


----------



## EmpressBubbles

schumigirl said:


> *ORCHIDS SUSHI
> 
> JUMBO PINEAPPLE DOUGHNUT, PINEAPPLE CREAM & COCONUT ICE CREAM WITH CARAMEL SAUCE*


Was this as good as it looks?


----------



## schumigirl

EmpressBubbles said:


> Was this as good as it looks?



It is very decadent and yes, it is a good dessert. The coconut ice cream is beyond gorgeous! 

It’s a lot for one person to be truthful, we always shared it when we ordered it.


----------



## wdwrule

Hummus at Mythos


----------



## schumigirl

*SAL`S AT PORTOFINO BAY*

*BBQ CHICKEN PIZZA WITH PINEAPPLE & JALAPENOS*


----------



## schumigirl

*COWFISH*

*FIRECRACKER ROLL*


----------



## schumigirl

*COWFISH*

*MANGO GINGER COCKTAIL WITH RUM & TEQUILA SUNRISE*


----------



## schumigirl

*CHEZ ALCATRAZ*

*SF BAY BREEZE & THE BRUCE*


----------



## schumigirl

*MARGARITAVILLE*

*SOUTHERN BURGER STACK & SIDE SALAD*


----------



## schumigirl

*MARGARITAVILLE*

*BEACH CLUB SANDWICH*


----------



## schumigirl

*NBC*

*SMOKED TURKEY CLUB SANDWICH*


----------



## TotallyTink

Amatista Cookhouse in Sapphire Falls Resort

Margherita Flatbread


Jerk Pot Pie - very spicy!


Seafood Arroz Caldoso


----------



## TotallyTink

Cowfish

The All-American Bacon Double Cheeseburgooshi 


The High Class Hillbilly - not a great picture, but this was very tasty!


Cowfish burger- I can't remember which one!


----------



## TotallyTink

Bigfire- so...I don't actually recommend eating here because the meat was pretty dry. It looks better than it tasted unfortunately.

Bourbon Cheese Fondue


Filet Mignon


Pork Tenderloin


----------



## TotallyTink

Mythos

Beef Loin Medallions


Spinach and Garlic Ravioli


Lamb dish (I think this may have been a special)


----------



## TotallyTink

Red Oven Pizza Bakery

Pesto Pizza Bianca- yummy!


----------



## TotallyTink

Vivo Italian Kitchen

Chicken Fettuccine Alfredo


Squid Ink Seafood Pasta


----------



## TotallyTink

Leaky Cauldron

Toad in the Hole- sorry for the bad picture, but it was dark in there!


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR

GUAVA RUM BBQ PORK & TOSTONES WITH HABANERO-GARLIC PEPPER MOJO *


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR

SPECIAL WITH YAM, BELLY PORK AND SPICY GARLIC MOJO*


----------



## schumigirl

*LOUIE`S 

PEPPERONI PIZZA SLICE*


----------



## schumigirl

*FINNEGANS*

*RUM NEURALYSER*


----------



## schumigirl

*LOMBARDS *

*CHEESEBURGER & FRIES*


----------



## schumigirl

*LOMBARDS*

*SHRIMP COCKTAIL*


----------



## schumigirl

*LOMBARDS *

*TUNA POKE*


----------



## schumigirl

*VIVO*

*PEPPERONI & BEEF PIZZA*


----------



## schumigirl

*VIVO *

*CHICKEN PICCATA*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR*

*LAST TYPHOON*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER BAR*
*
*
*BANANA BREAD PUDDING WITH VANILLA ICE CREAM*


----------



## schumigirl

*CONFISCO GRILLE *

*DAN DAN NOODLES (AP DISH)*


----------



## schumigirl

*CONFISCO GRILLE*

*SWEET & SOUR STICKY RIBS WITH ASIAN SLAW*


----------



## Robo56

Sumner Hummus Confisco Grille IN IOA


----------



## kristie73

Leaky Cauldron, American Breakfast and Pancake Breakfast.  I think it's enough to split.  It's basic.


----------



## kristie73

Louie's Pizza Jumbo Supreme Slice Combo, with side Caesar salad and Pepperoni slice.  We split these.  The only thing we didn't like here was the drink service.  Weird with the cups and refill thing.


----------



## kristie73

Lombard's Seafood Grille.  
Wharf Burger, didn't get that picture before he started eating it.
San Francisco Cobb Salad with Shrimp.  Wish the shrimp was grilled and not cold.
Baha Mahi Tacos


----------



## kristie73

Sapphire Falls, Drhum Club Kantine
Creamscile and Beer

Kids hot dog plate.
Chicken Nachos were really good!
Fruit plate was plenty!
​


----------



## kristie73

Confisco Grille  - not as good as I hoped, average though.  Slow service and didn't seem like the waitress was that busy.

Kids grilled cheese.  He said it was good. He's also 15 and still orders from the kids menu. 


Buffalo Wings were just okay.  Hubby said not that spicy, just average.
.

Chicken Quesadilla, was good enough.


Baked Chicken Sandwich. This was fine, too much bread. I liked that I could order a side salad with it at no additional cost.


----------



## kristie73

Voodoo Donuts - Our first time trying it.  It was nice to have on those quick mornings.  They forgot one, the maple bacon that we ordered...only realized back at the hotel.  We never went back.  I don't think they should stack them in the box either.


This donut is still good too!


----------



## kristie73

The Frying Dutchman, Basket O' Shrimp Combo - good enough.  I ate most of the tator tots waiting to pay. 

Krusty Burger Platter plain, cheese sauce on the side.  Picky kids.

Krusty Burger Clogger Burger Platter


----------



## kristie73

Margaritaville- it was under construction so felt disappointing atmosphere without all the singing, etc.  So we felt over priced without the fun atmosphere.
Asiago Crab & Artichoke Dip - yummy​
Blended Margaritas.  I forget what we ordered.  But good. We never got refills on these though.

Shrimp and Grits - Really good, but I couldn't finish all those grits.​
LandShark® Lager Fish & Chips​

The boys weren't that hungry so they split the 
Cheeseburger in Paradise​


----------



## kristie73

Thunder Falls Terrace​We got the Roasted Pernil Platter and Chicken and Roasted Pernil Platter to share.  It was all okay, but I remember it being better. We sat outside - the delivery of the food is weird. They assign you a table, but we wanted to sit where we wanted outside.  Why can't we pick our table?  We were able to but it was hassle.


----------



## kristie73

Bubba Gump Shrimp Co. - Honestly this was probably one of our favorite meals.

Shrimp New Orleans  - perfect!

Bourbon St. Mahi Mahi & Shrimp - so good!

Texas Chicken Sandwich - sauce on the side for picky eater.  He liked it though.


Chicken Tenders with a side of fries -  the fries I guess didn't make it in the picture. - Still satisfied teen/kid.


----------



## kristie73

Another great meal, Breakfast at the Hard Rock Cafe.  This was a nice time to go, so you can browse the restaurant less crowded.  It was classic breakfast meals done well.

FLORIDIAN OMELET

EGGS BENEDICT - sorry he started to chow before I got the picture.  

FRENCH TOAST - he also started eating on this.  He said it was sooooo good!

HARD ROCK CRACKED EGGS - classic


----------



## schumigirl

*ORCHIDS LOUNGE



TUNA TATAKI*










*VOLCANO ROLL*










*CHEF`S SPECIAL OF THE DAY*


----------



## schumigirl

*CONFISCO GRILLE


BLTA WITH SIDE SALAD*











*CHICKEN SANDWICH*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER TAVERN



SURF AND TURF PINCHOS*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER TAVERN



TUNA TATAKI*











*CAMARONES*












* GUAVA BBQ PORK WITH TOSTONES*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER TAVERN


RUM MULE & LAST TYPHOON*












*COJITO CHEESECAKE*


----------



## schumigirl

*AMATISTA



ISLAND FISH SANDWICH*












*SPICY BBQ CHICKEN SANDWICH*











*MEAT FEAST FLATBREAD*


----------



## schumigirl

*LOUIE`S PIZZA


PIZZA FRIES*


----------



## schumigirl

*LOMBARD`S LANDING


FISH HOUSE PUNCH*












*BLACKENED FISH & COUSCOUS*












*WHARF BURGER*


----------



## schumigirl

*STRONG WATER TAVERN


SPECIAL SHRIMP APPETISER*


----------



## schumigirl

*THE WATERING HOLE


MAI TAI & TI PEACH*


----------



## schumigirl

*MARGARITAVILLE



BLACKBERRY MARGARITA & RASPBERRY FROZEN MARGARITA*












*BEACH CLUB SANDWICH*












*CHICKEN & SHRIMP TERIYAKI BOWL*


----------



## schumigirl

*ORCHIDS LOUNGE



MEXICAN ROLL*












*CHEF`S SPECIAL SPICY SHRIMP*


----------



## kimmar067

schumigirl said:


> *CONFISCO GRILLE
> 
> BLTA WITH SIDE SALAD*


..."side salad"????  Looks more like a SALAD with a side of BLTA!!


----------



## kimmar067

*BIGFIRE - CITYWALK*







*




Wood Charred Brussels Sprouts*






*Artichoke Oven Roasted Dip






Salmon BLTA






8oz. Filet Mignon






Bigfire Cheeseburger with sweet corn pudding






Bison Striploin [black and blue]*


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Beef debris po-boy from Pat O'Briens.
Very, very tender & flavorful!
And the dueling pianos were fantastic too! Great arrival night meal.


----------



## schumigirl

*ISLANDS DINING ROOM.....RPR



Thai Lettuce Wraps*











*General Tso Chicken*











*Singapore Street Noodles*


----------



## schumigirl

*Strongwater Bar


Carole`s Punch






*


----------



## schumigirl

*Lombards


Chicken Sandwich*











*Spicy Chicken Noodle Bowl*


----------



## schumigirl

*VIVO



Linguine with Clams*













*Chicken Piccata*


----------



## schumigirl

*BULA BAR



Chicken Quesadilla with side salad*











*Pepperoni Pizza*


----------



## schumigirl

*Cowfish



Bourbon and Bacon*












*Mango & Ginger with Rum*












*Spicy Togarashi Shrimp*











*Tuna & Avocado Tini*


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Voodoo Donuts


----------



## xipotec

May I suggest adding the location along with  the names of the places?


----------



## schumigirl

*Jake`s Bar

Chicken, pineapple and jalapeno pizza*


----------



## schumigirl

*Breadbox

Hot Brisket Melt*


----------



## DrunkJam

Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread, I have enjoyed looking at things!


----------



## schumigirl

*Strong Water Bar

Chocolate, Raspberry & Marshmallow dessert*


----------

